# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  CNC đầu tay, mong cả nhà giúp đỡ

## Tuấn

Chỗ em làm hay phải khoan các loại mặt bích không theo chuẩn nào, việc lấy dấu bằng tay mất nhiều thời gian mà không chính xác ( dung sai 1mm  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 
Em định kiếm sắt phế liệu lắp một con máy CNC cho nó làm cái phần việc lấy dấu trước khi khoan, hoặc sau này nó làm được gì nữa thì em cũng chưa biết ạ.

Độ chính xác em cũng chưa biết ( em chưa có con CNC nào cả ạ, đây là nhát đầu tiên  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) 
Hành trình em cũng chưa biết ( nhặt được cái gì làm cái ấy ạ )
Hình dạng chắc là C cho nó dễ làm

Kiếm được cái bệ Y này trước đã ạ, bắt ray lên 2 cái mặt trượt vuông này ạ. Cột Z từ từ em kiếm:



Cái cục này bằng sắt, nó là cái đế của cái máy gì ý ạ, bên trên có bộ trượt to lắm, hình thù quái dị có luôn hộp số quay tròn chi đó, em lấy cái đế về thui ợ.

Vách hai bên hàn trông có vẻ vững




Tấm đế chắc bằng tôn 5 phân, có khoan một mớ lỗ để bắt ốc M24 rồi, chắc em làm cái hố, đổ ít bê tông rồi bắt cái của này lên làm trục Y đã ạ. 
Chiều ngang phủ bì cái cục này là 61cm, chiều dài cái thanh trượt là 2m ạ.

----------

ABCNC, anhxco, biết tuốt, diy1102, Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## anhxco

Khủng quá bác ạ, có cái này chắc e k đủ trình dùng, vì có khi re cắt ra 4 đoạn làm 3 trục luôn  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

Sorry 3 đoạn ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Hix bác đã nổ pát súng đầu tiên kakaka. Bác pải cho cái gì to to vào để so sánh chứ ạ, ai lại cho cái bật nửa. Hix biết vậy lúc sáng k bảo em đứng cạnh cho bác so sánh kaka.




> Khủng quá bác ạ, có cái này chắc e k đủ trình dùng, vì có khi re cắt ra 4 đoạn làm 3 trục luôn


Cái này cưa ra 3 đoạn cũng ốm với công cụ chế cháo như anh em mình vì nó nặng có 930kg thôi ợ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Khủng quá bác ạ, có cái này chắc e k đủ trình dùng, vì có khi re cắt ra 4 đoạn làm 3 trục luôn


Về kích thước và cân nặng thì em không ngại lắm vì em có cẩu nó nâng rồi ạ. Từ từ em kiếm cây Z nữa làm sao nó ngồi lên cái bệ này được rồi từ từ tính tiếp bác ạ.
Còn về độ khó thì so với các máy em tự làm thì cái này đã có mọi người trên diễn đàn có nhiều kinh nghiệm giúp đỡ, tư vấn nên khả năng nó chọc được mấy cái lỗ theo bản vẽ em hy vọng là sẽ được ạ. Biết đâu có ngày em lại phay được cái cục nhôm hay đục được cái lốc lịch thì hay quá he he  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

cục này thay vì làm y em nghĩ đổi gió làm Z đục gỗ :Embarrassment:

----------


## CKD

Nhìn xo với cái xe nâng lắc tay thì biết nó to cở nào rồi.
Em là em có nhiều free time, bác chủ cần mang vác gì mà không tự làm nổi thì ới em, em bê vác giúp nhé.
Í mà quên.. cần ý kiến ý cò, chém gió gì thì ới em, em giúp. Chứ cái vụ bê vác có cẩu nó lo, đâu tới lượt em. Hehe...

Mà bác siu tầm mấy món hàng bé xíu xiu có chưa.. show lên cho em ganh tỵ tí nào  :Cool:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác kiếm đâu ra cái hay quá vậy, cố làm 1 cái chắc nịch luôn, vítme , ray chon loại rơ cực thấp vào cho nó xứng tầm bác nhé

----------

Tuấn

----------


## terminaterx300

cái khung này băng hộp, khả năng đã trui cứng rất cao, gia công khoan cắt hơi bị phê

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhìn xo với cái xe nâng lắc tay thì biết nó to cở nào rồi.
> Em là em có nhiều free time, bác chủ cần mang vác gì mà không tự làm nổi thì ới em, em bê vác giúp nhé.
> Í mà quên.. cần ý kiến ý cò, chém gió gì thì ới em, em giúp. Chứ cái vụ bê vác có cẩu nó lo, đâu tới lượt em. Hehe...
> 
> Mà bác siu tầm mấy món hàng bé xíu xiu có chưa.. show lên cho em ganh tỵ tí nào


Thanks bác, được vậy còn gì bằng nữa ạ. Hôm nay đi nhặt cái bệ về cũng may em nhờ được lão Si phọ đi cùng, lão ý gật em cũng yên tâm hơn. Em ngại hai cái mặt bắt ray nó còn chưa được ổn, nhờ lão ý cầm cái đế này về phay lại cho nó chuẩn mà lão ý ki bo, có con máy H chạy động cơ xe đạp mà lão ý không giúp em bác ạ hu hu hu hu  :Smile:  Đấy bác xem, anh em diễn đàn mà lão ý còn tiếc không phay cho em, tệ quá đi mất  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 

Thật với các bác, chưa lần nào chế máy mà em tự tin như lần này ạ, mọi lần chỉ một mình em lọ mọ, rồi muốn hỏi cũng chả có ai để hỏi, anh em làm cùng thì mọi người đều giống em, có biết cái máy mình định làm nó ra làm sao đâu ạ, chỉ nhìn hình trên mạng rồi bịa ra nguyên lý để chế cháo.

Bi chừ còn cái cột Z nữa, lại phải đi kiếm thui, rùi chắc còn lâu lâu mới đến đoạn mô tơ nào cho nó chạy he he he he  :Smile: 

Mấy món hàng bé xíu em chưa có đâu ạ, lão Nam CNC kiếm cho em mớ trượt mini là em đủ dùng rồi. Lão Si phọ em có mấy con mô tơ sì tép size 42, cũng khá nhẹ rồi, hôm nào em lắp thử xem nó khoẻ đến đâu là xong cái máy hàn ống he he  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

2 cái mặt bắt ray nếu bác sợ chưa chuẩn thì lại có cơ hội cho lính của bác sử dụng mấy bao ô xít nhôm rà lại thôi ạ. Chứ cứ để lâu mấy bà đồng lát bà ý lại vào khuân hết kakaka

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Chu choa kiếm đâu cục ngon thế, mà để mổ xẻ ra trò hơi bị phê đấy. Con này chắc jin nó dùng băng teplong, nếu còn giữ được cụm kết nối lên trục x thì đỡ bao nhiêu công đoạn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> cái khung này băng hộp, khả năng đã trui cứng rất cao, gia công khoan cắt hơi bị phê


Hì, em vừa chạy xuống nghịch thử, may quá vẫn khoan được bác ạ, sắt nó chưa trui cứng  :Smile: 




> Chu choa kiếm đâu cục ngon thế, mà để mổ xẻ ra trò hơi bị phê đấy. Con này chắc jin nó dùng băng teplong, nếu còn giữ được cụm kết nối lên trục x thì đỡ bao nhiêu công đoạn.


cái cục lắp vào đây nó bay hết lung tung rồi bác ui, bên trên nó có cái hộp số tròn tròn, to đoành, có chỗ bắt mô tơ, hở ra cả bánh răng, bên trên có cái đĩa, bánh răng vỡ tùm lum.

Cái cục này em không biết nó ở máy gì, chắc hàng tàu hay gì đấy thôi ạ vì em nhìn nó hàn thì cũng đẹp nhưng cuối đường hàn đều bị lỗi khá rõ ạ. Hàng đông âu hay tư bổn thì bọn OTK nó đập chít thằng hàn rùi  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Chu choa kiếm đâu cục ngon thế, mà để mổ xẻ ra trò hơi bị phê đấy. Con này chắc jin nó dùng băng teplong, nếu còn giữ được cụm kết nối lên trục x thì đỡ bao nhiêu công đoạn.


Con này trên nó là một cái bệ vuông tầm 600x600 nó có cái mâm tròn tròn để làm gì em k biết. Trên khối đó có 2 rãnh u đặt vào 2 cái rãnh ở bệ của bác Tuấn kia, em nhìn thì nó chỉ là rãnh phẳng, bằng thép và được kéo bằng con vitme có 2 cái nút dài cỡ gang tay, đường kính vitme khoảng 50, 60 ạ. Mải hóng quên k chụp hình ạ.

----------


## Luyến

Bác Tuấn kiếm được cái trục z ngon thế  :Smile: .các bác hay đi vé chai gặp cái mặt bàn map nào 500x1000 thì xí cho em nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

công nhận công lực quăng bom thu hút đám đông của anh Tuấn mạnh mẽ quá , đợt này có thêm sư phọ phù trợ nữa thì công lực hơi bị cao ấy.

Hàng biến tần G7 yaskawa mới tinh chưa xài luôn của anh nè , cái con to ấy , con bé của cu bé tí .... em này lái servo chạy êm mượt luôn hehehe , bây giờ mua hàng xong mới dám tiết lộ , nói sớm anh em gom hết sao.






cái đầu cắt ER40 




con spindle to to 










cho em ké con spindle đập thùng bị vỡ mặt của em đây hehehe con này vô địch nhưng chỉ gá dao đến 20mm thôi , nhưng em phải đi cân bằng động lại , hàng thùng gì mà rung rung tê đít luôn... con này mà cân xong , ăn sắt miễn chê luôn... full gang.










từ từ vật tư của anh sẽ tập kết trước nhà anh hen.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## occutit

em yêu con màu xám này rồi. Cân bằng xong đẩy em 1 con  :Smile: )

----------


## thuannguyen

Con này lên xong chắc ngang xe lu đây.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## solero

Nổ phát súng đầu tay mà to thế hả cụ Tuấn?

----------


## Tuấn

> Nổ phát súng đầu tay mà to thế hả cụ Tuấn?


Bên em hay phải lắp mấy cái mô tơ hộp số bác ạ, mặt bích nó khá to, em muốn dùng cái này để đỡ phải lấy dấu bằng tay thui ợ.

Em đang còn phải đi kiếm gạo mới đau, chắc phải lâu lâu mới nghịch tiếp được ạ

Đại khái em định dựng cái vai Z dư lày ợ:



Nhìn từ đằng trước nó dư lày:



Cái vai Z em ngắt nó ra làm 2 mảnh, để phay được mặt dưới, chố bắt ốc vào mặt Y, bắt ốc xong rồi thì để đấy hàn vào với nhau để trong lúc hàn căn chỉnh cho nó dễ ạ 





Qui trình đại khái em định làm trục X với Y trước, em chỉ có cái đồng hồ so, e ke thì bé tí ( chắc được 15- 20cm gì đấy thui nên không dùng ạ ) 
Vậy lại phải mài 2 cái que thẳng thẳng, rồi dùng cái đồng hồ so căn vuông 2 trục XY, tiện thể dùng 2 cái que ấy chế cái thước vuông ( chắc khoảng 0,6 x 1m gì đó )

Rùi thì lắp cái đế trục Z vào, bỏ cái cột phía trên lên, chỗ vát mép ấy ạ, roài thì hàn thui, dùng cái thước vuông vừa chế căn vuông 2 chiều trục Z so với cái đế Y. Căn kiểu này em chưa làm dưng em nghĩ không khó, hàn thì nó co rồi cong vênh nên dùng nó để căn cho vuông chắc được. Hàn xong quẳng đấy một tuần gì đấy, rùi thì kiểm tra lại thui, vênh đâu thì làm cái nạo, nạo 2 cái chân trục Z cho nó đứng ạ. 

Tay đòn gắn sờ pín lắp sau, roài thì căn tiếp thui, nếu thanh trượt trục Z mà dơ quá cái đầu sờ pín nó sệ xuống thì nạo tí cái đầu bắt sờ pín cho nó đứng thui ợ

----------


## Diyodira

Trục z sao không phay luôn 1 mảnh mà lại lắp ghép, kỵ nhất là cân chỉnh kết hợp hàn, cực công với lại không ngon lắm, nó chỉ thích hợp mấy món nhỏ chẳng hạn mấy gối đỡ đầu vitme.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Hàn xong thì lấy bộ oxit nhôm mà mài rà lại đó bác Diyodira, thấy bác chủ đã bảo là sẽ mài rà lại  :Embarrassment: .
Em nghĩ sau khi mà hàn thì nó cũng gục về phương nào đó vài mm ấy chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Trục z sao không phay luôn 1 mảnh mà lại lắp ghép, kỵ nhất là cân chỉnh kết hợp hàn, cực công với lại không ngon lắm, nó chỉ thích hợp mấy món nhỏ chẳng hạn mấy gối đỡ đầu vitme.


Vâng bác nói đúng ạ. Em tính hàn để đỡ phải mài, dưng mà tính lại để hàn xong cái này không nghiêng thì chắc cũng mất một ngày  :Smile:  Vậy thì làm nguyên chiếc rồi mài cái đế còn nhanh hơn ạ.




> Em nghĩ sau khi mà hàn thì nó cũng gục về phương nào đó vài mm ấy chứ


Nó không nghiêng đâu bác. Bác vát mép rồi hàn từ từ lớp lót ra ngoài. Bác muốn nghiêng bên nào nó sẽ nghiêng sang bên ấy được ạ. 
Bên em vẫn mài các đồ linh tinh cần mặt phẳng bằng tay thôi bác, chỉ cần cái cục dài 4-5 m hoặc nặng 1-2 tấn là cầm đi mài đã ngại rồi, chưa kể họ làm ẩu thì cũng vậy.
Bột rà thì nó mịn lắm, còn muốn nhanh hơn thì dùng bột màu rà lấy mặt phẳng ( chỗ nào cao nó cháy đen lại bác ạ ) rồi thì mài tay hoặc nạo thui ợ.

----------


## CKD

Hehe.. vụ rà thì lúc trước bên em cũng làm hoài. Bên em rà mặt khuôn em nhựa ấy ạ. Nó còn khó kinh so với mấy vụ chế cháo cơ khí này.

----------


## solero

Em thì không thích mấy con máy C-frame mà ray trượt trục Z lại ở mãi trong.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Em thì không thích mấy con máy C-frame mà ray trượt trục Z lại ở mãi trong.


Câu cán, từ ngữ bạn dùng ngây thơ trong sáng như bé Xuân Mai mà ý nghĩa thì rất người lớn  hí hí ...

Làm máy C frame thì cố gắng ăn gian vòng 1 chút xíu, vừa đẹp vẻ khiêu gợi vừa săn chắc.



Thanks

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## solero

Em thì chả có ý gì gì sâu xa đâu. Mà cái hình của bác sao để spindle cao thế?

----------


## occutit

Em nghĩ cụ đi dô đi ra nên gắn thêm quả BT vào nữa ạ.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Chơi thế ăn gian vòng 1 này, thường mình thấy tụi Nhật hay chơi hai con trượt đứng yên, còn thanh trượt Di chuyển dính vào cụm z.

Mọi chỉnh sửa hình ảnh mình không chịu trách nhiệm nha. nguyên bản cũng thấy gớm rồi, chủ yếu cho dễ nhớ bài.
Mới search thấy có bác trong vườn đào làm rồi nè
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/52...-va-THUYEN1982
Thanh

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

mất nết , yêu cầu admin cho mấy bé xuân mai này khỏi cái topic này đi , mấy cha rãnh quá.

----------

Diyodira, occutit, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Ai chọc chị Năm tức giận rồi đó   :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Thế này thì sao các bác... có được gọi là C-frame không?







_Kết cấu C frame, thiết kế, hoàn thiện
Click vào đây để xem thêm bài viết_ 

Nếu phân biết theo kiểu bác *đi vô đi ra* thì phải có thêm L-frame nhỉ  :Embarrassment:

----------

Diyodira, ppgas, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em nghĩ cụ đi dô đi ra nên gắn thêm quả BT vào nữa ạ.


Cái này là dùng một thời gian tự nó sẽ sệ xuống như thế bác ui  :Smile: 




> mất nết , yêu cầu admin cho mấy bé xuân mai này khỏi cái topic này đi , mấy cha rãnh quá.


Hì, không rảnh sao đi chế máy bác Nam ui  :Smile: 

Sì pam giải lao tí các bác nhá  :Smile: 

Thành viên cncprovn.com sau khi nhờ cao thủ cài cho được cái mach3 vào máy tính, tưởng mình như Mai Siêu Phong vớ được Cửu âm chân kinh, co hay chân lên ghế khoa tay chém gió phừn phựt :

- Em thật với các bác nhá, em mà biết dùng mach3 thì ... á.... em làm con máy phay, em phay cục nhôm em làm cái tàu vũ trụ chạy bằng than quả bàng, em đổ bộ lên mặt trời thám hiểm cái chơi  :Smile: 

Thành viên DIY1102 thỏ thẻ:

- Bác nói thế nào ý chứ  :Smile:  mặt trời là nóng lắm đấy
- Ờ... à... ừ, thì mình sẽ đổ bộ lên đấy vào ban đêm cho nó mát chứ bác  :Smile:

----------

CKD, Diyodira, Gamo, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

> Thành viên cncprovn.com sau khi nhờ cao thủ cài cho được cái mach3 vào máy tính, tưởng mình như Mai Siêu Phong vớ được Cửu âm chân kinh, co hay chân lên ghế khoa tay chém gió phừn phựt :
> - Em thật với các bác nhá, em mà biết dùng mach3 thì ... á.... em làm con máy phay, em phay cục nhôm em làm cái tàu vũ trụ chạy bằng than quả bàng, em đổ bộ lên mặt trời thám hiểm cái chơi 
> Thành viên DIY1102 thỏ thẻ:
> - Bác nói thế nào ý chứ  mặt trời là nóng lắm đấy
> - Ờ... à... ừ, thì mình sẽ đổ bộ lên đấy vào ban đêm cho nó mát chứ bác


Chém gió kiểu này thì đẳng cấp xi phọ đây  :Wink: 
Nhìn cái quán với cái bàn hữu tình quá nhỉ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ppgas

Chém kinh thiên động địa là thế, nhìn trên bàn thấy đệ nhất cam tươi, chứ có phải kỳ hoa dị thảo, kỳ (cà) phê dị tỉu gì cho cam ... :Smile: 
Cái này là madam Phong vớ được củi mục di thư rồi ... hahaha

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếp tục kéo cái thớt này lên 1 tí.

Cặp ray cho trục Z , bản 45 , dài 1 m , ray con lăn , made in germany , hiệu star. heheheh 
--- cái này dùng ốc 10 để bắt block , còn ray chắc ốc 12 hay sao ấy heheh , hơi nhiều lỗ, đợt này cho anh khoan phun máu luôn.

Mới 100%  chém gió đi anh , cho cái anh Hải béo gì đấy ướt bàn phím chơi.










ray cỡ này mới hợp với cái khung của anh nhẩy.

----------

Khoa C3, occutit, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cám ơn bác Nam nhiều lém nhiều lém lém  :Smile: 
Thía là em  lại có đồ chơi tiếp ỏi, hôm trước tăm tia được cái cột Z, vuông cực kì dưng mà hơi xấu tẹo, mai rủ cha Si phọ đi ngắm lại xem nó có xứng với mấy thanh ray này hông  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

giờ em mới nhớ hình như có bác khongnickname có quả dự ớn toàn ray bằng bắp chân năm nào , mấy bác trong nam nhớ bác ấy k nhỉ?

----------


## Nam CNC

nhớ chứ, nhưng dự án vẫn còn đó vẫn chưa hoàn tất.

----------


## Khoa C3

> 


Quá bá đạo, xem xong cặp này thấy ray nào của mình cũng là đồ bỏ hết  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo cả nhà, công cuộc học cạo mặt phẳng của em coi như tàm tạm, em đã cạo được cái thước khá thẳng, mai rảnh em up lên chơi  :Smile: 

Sắt làm trụ Z đã cắt, ngồi vẽ thấy tôn 4 phân hơi mỏng, chạy ra cắt thử miếng 3 phân làm cái đến mô tơ thấy dày quá, thôi trụ z em làm tôn 3 phân thui, hàn thành hộp, thêm tí gân nữa vào cho nó chắc hơn vậy.

Bi chừ cái máy em làm sẽ giông giống thía lày ( vừa làm vừa học nên chắc sẽ sai nhiều thứ ạ :



Cái cần Z chạy lên chạy xuống gắn cái sở pín tổng công khoảng 250kg, ray 45, vít me bước 5, có đối trọng thì mô tơ nào chịu được cả nhà ui ? tư vấn cho em con mô tơ để em dành chỗ lắp nó với ạ. Hibird step 86 8N/m chi đó của tàu có kéo được không ạ ?

Trục y hành trình 50, cũng ren bước 5, ray 45, em đang làm tấm tôn bắt block dày 3phân, có thể bắt tấm nữa cũng vậy cho block trục X tương lai ( em chưa có ren và ray cho X nên cũng chưa biết định làm nó hành trình bao nhiêu cả ạ ) Vậy trục y ren bước 5, mấy tấm bên trên và bàn chữ T chắc cộng lại chỉ khoảng 4-500 kg thì mô tơ sì tép nào kéo được ạ ? 

Đại khái trông nó dư lày :




Em cám ơn cả nhà

----------

mig21, Mr.L

----------


## Tuấn

Thêm ít lò xo lá về làm chắn bụi, doa côn và mấy cái chốt côn 8-10 định vị ạ

----------


## Khoa C3

Hàng siêu khủng, miễn bình loạn  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Diyodira

Tình hình về step 86-8N thì kéo được rồi đó, nhưng để khai thác tốt nhất thì chơi step cũng khủng nhất có thể, cho có chút tốc độ.
Thanks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Có khi dùng alpha 98N20 cho nó máu, F chắc đạt tầm trên 500 rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## mig21

a Tuấn chỉ lại chiêu cào mặt phăng cho ae học hỏi với đê

----------


## Tuấn

> a Tuấn chỉ lại chiêu cào mặt phăng cho ae học hỏi với đê


OK bác, em cũng mới học như bác thôi ạ, trước em có xem bọn làm cùng chúng nó cào, nhìn cũng đơn giản, em nghịch thử thấy chả có gì, bây giờ tự mài cái dũa thấy hơi khó cào bác ạ. Em có một người bạn đáng kính rất lớn tuổi, chú ấy là kỹ sư đào tạo chuyên ngành máy bay ở Đức thời napoleon cởi truồng, từng làm mẫu cho thợ cạo băng máy tiện nhà máy công cụ số 1, em bẩu cạo khó thấy bà, hay bị xước, chú ấy bảo dư lày :

- bác muốn cạo 1% thì dễ thôi, còn 0,1% thì phải mời em cà phê  :Smile: 

Em bảo mời chú cà phê đắt quá, mà cháu cần gì đến 0,1 làm gì đâu, cháu chả có cái thước nào đo được cả, nhỡ chú không đạt được làm sao cháu biết ?  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Cái khung của bác, bác xem chỗ nào cao từ 1 ly trở lên thì lấy máy cắt cầm tay, dùng lưỡi cắt khía nhẹ thành các hàng ngang dọc nát bét theo độ sâu cần thiết rồi hẵng mài bác nhé, có cái đá mài màu xanh lá cây, mài tốt lắm bác ạ, tên của nó GPD hay gì gì đấy, đầu tuần em chụp ảnh bác xem. Bác mài cái khung của bác nó mỏng, mài đưa dài tay bác nhé, đừng mài một chỗ, làm sao vừa mài xong đưa tay vào sờ không thấy bỏng tay là được. Bác mài nóng quá nó cong vênh thì mệt bác ạ.

Dũa để cạo dùng dũa tốt tí nó sắc bác ạ. Mài hơi cong đầu dũa tí. Góc cắt em để vuông. Em cạo góc dũa với mặt bàn không dám để 45 độ như thợ chuyên nghiệp đâu, em chỉ để 25-30 độ thôi. Em đẩy chứ không kéo bác ạ, kéo thì lại phải chế đồ, mà kéo dễ xước mặt vật liệu lắm. Mỗi vết cạo em chỉ đi được chiều ngang 7-8 ly thôi, dân chuyên nghiệp họ kéo được rộng hơn. Em đẩy mỗi vết 1cm thì dừng. Chỗ nào ăn mực là chỗ ấy cao, mình cạo đi thì nó thấp xuống ạ. Cạo dọc rồi lại cạo ngang he he he  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, mig21

----------


## occutit

Cái con này kiếm Alpha N10 hoặc N25 là ok, nhưng kiếm hơi khó à.

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng có gì mà khó , chỉ sợ túi thiếu tiền thôi hehehehe. Anh Tuấn cứ làm đi , thằng này ba rem vật tư cho , cứ vô tư đi , đang có 2 con kamo 1:15 mặt bích cho x y , còn 1:10 cho Z nữa là xong hehehe , nếu thích kiểu khác em chìu..... hộp số đủ loại đều có.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Các thím vô cả đây bán hàng à.

----------


## Nam CNC

tui không bán mấy bác lo được không ??? hehehhe vấn đề để cho chủ thớt đau đầu tính toán tội nghiệp lắm em giúp luôn cho gọn , ngoài em ra ai lo được nữa thím Khoa cho em biết nè .... Mà hình như thím Khoa căm cái vụ ray con lăn lắm thì phải , chắc em nói câu không có việc gì khó chỉ sợ túi hết tiền đụng chạm tới thím à ???? HAHAHAH đáng đời.


thôi em nói nhỏ với bác luôn ... đừng lo còn vài cặp nữa khi nào cần hú "thím " này , mà nói thiệt ngoài em bác tìm được chổ khác lo được mới ghê, giao tính mạng cho thằng khác căng lắm đó ... uy tín như em cũng hiếm.

----------


## Tuấn

> Có khi dùng alpha 98N20 cho nó máu, F chắc đạt tầm trên 500 rồi.


Bác ơi, alpha step nghe nói cài đặt nó khó lắm, đến ông chủ vườn chuối còn không cài được, sao em dám bác ???




> chẳng có gì mà khó , chỉ sợ túi thiếu tiền thôi hehehehe. Anh Tuấn cứ làm đi , thằng này ba rem vật tư cho , cứ vô tư đi , đang có 2 con kamo 1:15 mặt bích cho x y , còn 1:10 cho Z nữa là xong hehehe , nếu thích kiểu khác em chìu..... hộp số đủ loại đều có.


Thanks sếp. Mọi người cho em hỏi chút ạ. Cái cây ray cả block nó cao khoảng 70mm, cây vitme cũng vậy, từ cạnh đưới của cái gối BK chi đó đến cạnh trên của cái con ốc giữa cây vitme cũng thế, 70mm. Vay em có cần độn 2 cây ray lên cao không ạ ? mọi người hay hàn thêm 2 cây sắt rồi bắt ray lên đó, hoặc độn hai miếng gối cho cái block cao hơn. Làm thế để mô tơ có thể chui vào gầm được hay tác dụng là gì ạ ? 

Trục Y của em có cái gầm cao rồi, còn trục X và Z em đang lăn tăn để luôn mặt phẳng hay là phải hàn thêm 2 thanh sắt cho thanh ray hoặc độn 4 cái gối cho block không ạ.

Thanks cả nhà  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em thì khoái độn 4 block hơn vì dễ gia công , ít hao vật liệu , phù hợp với điều kiện DIY . Nhưng nếu có phay lại rãnh bắt ray thì đằng nào cũng 1 công phay anh hàn 2 cây thép làm chân ray , với lại kết cấu này cho khung vững thêm 1 xíu.


Anpha step không phức tạp , anh em ngoài đó như solero , itnoi hỗ trợ dư sức cho anh rồi dù anh có xài NC đi chăng nữa , còn mach3 vô tư đi anh , nó như step thường thôi mà. Cha chủ ấy củ chuối nên mới tịt với anpha, với lại  cư xử không đẹp với anh em , anh em cho chới với dế chẳng thèm giúp nên bây giờ mới có chuyện cười đó thôi hen.


Anpha step mạnh nhất là 911 , moment em không chắc nhưng tầm 4N.m , với máy lớn không biết được không nhưng với 4.N thì cũng gần bằng con 1500W AC servo loại 3000rpm rồi đó anh , với visme em cung cấp cho anh thì nó di chuyển nhẹ nhàng thôi mà... chỉ sợ thời điềm này không tìm ra 911 thôi . Cùng lắm anh cứ phang mấy con step lai của leadshine 6N.m thì cũng quá ngon luôn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em thì khoái độn 4 block hơn vì dễ gia công , ít hao vật liệu , phù hợp với điều kiện DIY . Nhưng nếu có phay lại rãnh bắt ray thì đằng nào cũng 1 công phay anh hàn 2 cây thép làm chân ray , với lại kết cấu này cho khung vững thêm 1 xíu.
> 
> 
> Anpha step không phức tạp , anh em ngoài đó như solero , itnoi hỗ trợ dư sức cho anh rồi dù anh có xài NC đi chăng nữa , còn mach3 vô tư đi anh , nó như step thường thôi mà. Cha chủ ấy củ chuối nên mới tịt với anpha, với lại  cư xử không đẹp với anh em , anh em cho chới với dế chẳng thèm giúp nên bây giờ mới có chuyện cười đó thôi hen.
> 
> 
> Anpha step mạnh nhất là 911 , moment em không chắc nhưng tầm 4N.m , với máy lớn không biết được không nhưng với 4.N thì cũng gần bằng con 1500W AC servo loại 3000rpm rồi đó anh , với visme em cung cấp cho anh thì nó di chuyển nhẹ nhàng thôi mà... chỉ sợ thời điềm này không tìm ra 911 thôi . Cùng lắm anh cứ phang mấy con step lai của leadshine 6N.m thì cũng quá ngon luôn.


Sếp ơi nhưng mà độn chân ray hoặc độn block để làm gì ạ ? cái này em chưa hiểu tác dụng của nó nếu ray và block không thấp hơn vitme.
Cột Z thì hàn thanh đế bắt ray rồi phay còn ổn, chứ tấm mặt bắt Y ấy, trên ấy còn một tấm bắt nữa, rồi mà hàn thanh đế ray thì phay 2 mặt cực lắm ạ. Lật mặt thì chỉ có người làm quen họ mơi phay chuẩn lật mặt được sau hàn. Còn nếu bắt được đế block thì với em dễ hơn ạ. Ít nhất là nó cũng đỡ cong vênh

Trước em có mua mấy bộ step lai leadshine gì đấy về nghịch để mò cái mach3, nó ghi 8M/m sếp ạ, nếu chạy con này có cần hộp số không sếp ? Nếu mà ổn thì em dùng tất cả máy chỗ em một loại động cơ cùng cỡ cho nó dễ nghịch rồi thay thế lúc nó ngỏm ợ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

> Đính kèm 5229


Ui má ơi, bửa nay mới phát hiện cái hột quẹt. Đầu tay của bác thế này, thì bác xây thêm cái xưởng to to tí để đặt cho mấy cái sau là vừa  :Wink:

----------


## occutit

911 mình còn hình như 2 bộ đây. Chủ thread chịu chơi hông  :Cool:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

tuỳ với những cách thiết kế lắp đặt motor mà anh độn thêm chân ray hoặc độn block. trên bản vẽ của anh chỉ phù hợp với việc lắp thêm 1 bộ truyền nhông dây đai thôi ạ. anh muốn lắp khớp nối mền thì anh phải thiết kế lại. muốn lắp động cơ gì size bao nhiêu thì phải kê ray hoặc kê mặt phẳng lắp block sao cho không va chạm cơ khí khi chuyển động. 
em vẫn còn con alpha step 911 ở nhà lúc nào anh qua lấy cái bàn gang thì lấy luôn bộ alpha step về nghịch. 

phục vụ việc cạo nạo mặt phẳng bàn map của anh bên em có bán dao cạo râu, cây gãi lưng lúc nào cũng có hàng anh cần thì cứ gọi ah  :Big Grin: 
Đính kèm 5663Đính kèm 5664Đính kèm 5665Đính kèm 5666Đính kèm 5667

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng như bác Luyến nói , việc "độn" ray hay block đều có ý đồ của nó , ví dụ như ray và visme có cao độ như nhau thì cần gì độn , anh chỉ cần phay rãnh bắt ray cho chuẩn là được , còn 2 thằng không bằng nhau thì anh phải độn 1 trong 2 thằng cho nó đúng cao độ.

---- con động cơ 86 thì chiều cao mặt bích anh phải tính là 90mm , thì ray và visme ráp vào , bộ phận di chuyển có cao hơn 90 chưa , nếu chưa thì anh phải độn lên cho bộ phận di chuyển ấy chạy đến cuối cùng không va chạm với động cơ.

---- Con 8N.m là quá dư lực rồi anh , con 911 là qua ngon luôn ... nói chung em nào cũng phù hợp cả , chỉ có điều con nào phù hợp với anh hơn thì mình chọn , ví dụ hợp túi tiền , hợp thời điềm mua hàng ( em nào có hàng thì em đó thắng ) hợp vì hiệu quả ( tính chất kỹ thuật moment/tốc độ ) và độ chính xác ...em nghĩ 2 em chính xác và đều tin cậy, và cuối cùng là niềm tin , em thì có niềm tin anpha step hơn vì nó japan chứ hư hỏng thì em chưa thấy ai than phiền 1 trong 2 thằng đang chạy lăn đùng ra chết.  Với moment như thế thì anh chạy trực tiếp luôn chứ cần gì hộp số mà nếu cần hộp số nonbacklash thì hú em.

---- Kết nối 2 thằng và Y vuông góc thì em thích gia công thiết kế 2 bệ độc lập , mặt phẳng tiếp xúc giữa 2 thằng là tự do tiếp xúc phẳng thôi chứ em không tin cái gờ hay cái chuẩn nào cả , sau đó dùng 1 vật chuẩn vuông góc  dò bằng đồng hồ so và clock ốc lại , sau đó kiểm tra thực tế.... nếu chính xác thì tiến hành khoan chốt và đóng chốt cố định để sau này bảo trì và lắp ráp lại sẽ dễ dàng hơn.Việc gia công chuẩn hay cái gờ gì ấy cho vuông góc thì tuỳ thuộc vào điều kiện sản xuất thôi , nếu có máy gia công chuẩn , hay mài chuẩn thì làm cái gờ đó là quá ok nhưng với điều kiện anh em đang có trong tay thì chắc chẳng có thành viên nào làm được.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

Tui đóan là sau một hồi ..., tỉnh ra thì chủ thớt gom vào kho cất, mua một xác cnc về gắn sờ tép vô kết hợp Mach3 là chiến hì hì...

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

He he he đảm bảo là không gom cho kho đâu ợ. Vì bác ấy vẫn đang giai đoạn gom đồ và tham khảo các cách thức gia công, nắp đặt của các bác đi trước cho nó tối ưu nhất với điều kiện gia công và cách thức thực hiện thôi ợ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Tui đóan là sau một hồi ..., tỉnh ra thì chủ thớt gom vào kho cất, mua một xác cnc về gắn sờ tép vô kết hợp Mach3 là chiến hì hì...


Hì hì, điếc không sợ súng mà bác  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nhớ con máy này chủ yếu phục vụ khoan, vậy F của nó phải nhanh mới yêu, đến đoạn này chắc alpha hơn tép thường rồi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Em nhớ con máy này chủ yếu phục vụ khoan, vậy F của nó phải nhanh mới yêu, đến đoạn này chắc alpha hơn tép thường rồi.


Chính xác bác ạ. Em cần khoan các mặt bích, chỉ cần lấy tâm được sai số 0,5mm là đã gấp nhiều lần ngồi kẻ vạch bằng tay lắm lắm rồi bác ui. Một con máy khoan bàn đểu đểu cũng 60 củ, con này mà lấy dấu được là em mừng lắm rồi  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Alpha step 911 phải dùng đúng driver của nó mới khoẻ nhé. Không thì không hết công suất lại chê nó lởm. ASD20  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Còn rảnh đến cuối tuần tới em lại phải đi kiếm cơm tiếp, tranh thủ lắp con mô tơ cho cái máy nghịch chế nó chạy:



Sang phanh vách cột Z hàn cho nó máu  :Smile:   hạ xuống còn tôn 3 phân mặt trước, hai vách và sau còn có 2cm thu ợ, thêm tí gân nữa sau  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC, occutit

----------


## Tuấn

Theo tư vứn của bác Luyến, em dùng tôn 2phân ngăn đôi cái trục Z ra theo chiều dọc từ trên xuống dưới, 2 bên treo 2 cái đối trọng, chắc sẽ cứng hơn được chút he he  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Tặng bác cái ke vuông để căn chỉnh máy:

----------

CKD, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Tặng bác cái ke vuông để căn chỉnh máy:


Chết thật nhìn hơi bị oách đới  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> Tặng bác cái ke vuông để căn chỉnh máy:


Cây thước này máy nào phay ra đó anh

----------


## diy1102

> Cây thước này máy nào phay ra đó anh


Hi hi do con máy động cơ xe đạp của em pay ra ợ. Tiêu chuẩn thì của em đề ra thui, Cũng vuông chấp nhận được vì khi em pay 2 cái xong cho 2 cái lên mặt phăng và đối đầu nhau thì thấy khe sáng lọt qua khi chiếu đèn từ trên xuống dưới thấy không đầu to đít ỏng và ngược lại hehe.
Ps: Tặng anh Tuấn để căn cái máy khác để làm ra con máy C khủng, chứ không pải con máy C khủng đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

> Hi hi do con máy động cơ xe đạp của em pay ra ợ. Tiêu chuẩn thì của em đề ra thui, Cũng vuông chấp nhận được vì khi em pay 2 cái xong cho 2 cái lên mặt phăng và đối đầu nhau thì thấy khe sáng lọt qua khi chiếu đèn từ trên xuống dưới thấy không đầu to đít ỏng và ngược lại hehe.
> Ps: Tặng anh Tuấn để căn cái máy khác để làm ra con máy C khủng, chứ không pải con máy C khủng đâu.


sếp ơi, mai thử con máy hàn ống cho nó vui sếp nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Há há há, với truyền thống chế cháo kiểu đầu voi đuôi chuột  :Smile:  em đã làm cho cái cột Z nhẹ đi được 200 ký so với thiết kế ban đầu bằng cách giảm mặt trước tôn 4 phân còn 3 phân, và tôn vách 3 phân còn có 2 phân, để bù lại thêm cho em nó mấy bó que hàn và mấy miếng góc hàn từ đầu đên cuối bên tron hộp he he  :Smile:  bi chừ mặt cắt cột Z còn dư lày ạ:

----------

mig21

----------


## ahdvip

> Há há há, với truyền thống chế cháo kiểu đầu voi đuôi chuột  em đã làm cho cái cột Z nhẹ đi được 200 ký so với thiết kế ban đầu bằng cách giảm mặt trước tôn 4 phân còn 3 phân, và tôn vách 3 phân còn có 2 phân, để bù lại thêm cho em nó mấy bó que hàn và mấy miếng góc hàn từ đầu đên cuối bên tron hộp he he  bi chừ mặt cắt cột Z còn dư lày ạ:


Anh này rút ruột công trình quá dữ  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Tuấn

Nhận được 2 cặp ray bác Nam gửi cho mà em hãi  :Smile: . Ray này của hãng Bosch, bi đũa, bản 45, chết tiệt thật.
Con máy đầu tiên em lắp cho bọn Bosch là vào năm 92, từ đó đến nay thỉnh thoảng lại làm chung với chúng nó. Ray trượt 30 của chúng nó đã lắp vào khung máy dư lày ỏi :



Vách máy đây ạ:






Tôn 7-8 phân tải cho ray 30, vậy ray 45 thì tôn mấy phân bi chừ  :Frown: 

Thôi thì cố vậy, cái lão mua giúp em 2 cặp ray cười ha hả bảo em : ham hố lắm, ham lắm hố nhiều  :Smile:  em kệ, hắn hố cả chục năm roài, bi chừ để người khác hố với chứ  :Smile: 


Cái cột Z em giảm từ tôn mặt 4cm xuống 3cm, tôn vách 3cm xuống còn 22, như vậy giảm đi gần 200kg, thêm 4 miếng gân chéo góc 22 ly nữa là thêm 120 kg, đế vẫn 4cm, vậy giảm đi tổng cộng 80kg, nhưng với kiểu sang phanh hàn từ trong ra và gân chéo em nó vững hơn so với thiết kế ban đầu. Em không ngại chiều gục của truc z bằng chiều lắc ngang theo trục x. 

Cái của này tự dưng thành trò tiêu khiển cho mấy bạn làm cùng chỗ em, ray trượt hộp 5m bọn em còn mài tay được thì mấy tấm này thoát sao khỏi chúng nó he he  :Smile: 

Cạnh tấm đế chưa kịp đưa đi phay thì đã có tên cướp luôn nghịch cho nó đỡ chán  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

con máy này càng ngày càng ghê gớm nhỉ , chắc có khi canh chỉnh lại mời chuyên gia này ra ngoài ấy quá hehehe.

----------


## Tuấn

> con máy này càng ngày càng ghê gớm nhỉ , chắc có khi canh chỉnh lại mời chuyên gia này ra ngoài ấy quá hehehe.


Đường còn xa lắm bác ơi, phay mặt trục Z em không ngại bằng 2 mặt trục Y. Cái băng máy em mua về nó chạy băng trượt teflon, hy vọng là nó chưa mòn từng chỗ do teflon đỡ ăn băng trượt hơn bạc đồng. Em mới nghịch được cái thước thẳng, bản hẹp, phải làm tiếp tấm rộng 400 x 700 làm bàn map kiểm tra độ vặn của ray Y nữa ạ, có một tấm dưng mà nặng quá, hơn tạ bê lên bê xuống rà ray oải lém ợ. Hai cái ray Y này mà nó vặn thì còn oải nữa  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh khoan lổ , phay chơi chơi chi tiết hộp số chứ có phải mài hay làm khuôn ép nhựa đâu mà đòi hỏi cao thế, với em là quá xá ngon rồi , em chỉ cần 1 tấm thép phẳng đã mài , úp lên mà nó không cập kênh thì làm luôn khỏi nghĩ , cẩn thận thì mua cây thước thẳng 1 mét xem độ hở sáng là đủ , mà sao đòi cao vậy ta , bộ làm 1 con xong đi dưỡng lão luôn hay sao vậy ta ???

----------


## diy1102

> 


Ối cái ke vuông có việc rồi kìa.

----------


## Tuấn

> Anh khoan lổ , phay chơi chơi chi tiết hộp số chứ có phải mài hay làm khuôn ép nhựa đâu mà đòi hỏi cao thế, với em là quá xá ngon rồi , em chỉ cần 1 tấm thép phẳng đã mài , úp lên mà nó không cập kênh thì làm luôn khỏi nghĩ , cẩn thận thì mua cây thước thẳng 1 mét xem độ hở sáng là đủ , mà sao đòi cao vậy ta , bộ làm 1 con xong đi dưỡng lão luôn hay sao vậy ta ???


Hì, em tiếc 2 cặp ray nên làm cẩn thận chút cho đỡ phí thui bác ơi  :Smile:  Chiều nay em chộp cái hềnh bộ trượt  Festo cụ Chánh để lại cho em và mấy bộ trượt mini bác tìm giúp em lắp vào máy, bác và mọi người xem chơi nhá  :Smile: . Mới lị cái nghề kiếm cơm em làm lâu quá òi, có mấy cái này nghịch chơi cũng đỡ chán bác ui  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Ối cái ke vuông có việc rồi kìa.


Báo cáo, so với e ke chuẩn thì rất ổn ạ:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cái ke này em làm ra nó em biết nó không chuẩn ở chỗ nào ạ. Bác xem lại cái ke chuẩn của bác đi he he he he he he

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái ke này em làm ra nó em biết nó không chuẩn ở chỗ nào ạ. Bác xem lại cái ke chuẩn của bác đi he he he he he he


He he khe sáng hơi lệch tẹo  :Smile: . Cái ke ấy bi chừ hơi bị hot ở chỗ em đới, sếp rảnh phay tiếp giúp em vài chiếc lớn hơn chút sếp nhá, thanks sếp nhiều nhiều  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

May còn nhôm 15ly đủ để 2 cái nữa. Tẹo nữa thì em phang ra làm cái máy hàn Ver 0.9999 roài.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Làm cái thước thẳng bằng cây sắt tháo máy, đo lúc đấu lệch 2 vạch, nạo xong hết cong, thử bôi mực lên thước rà tấm bàn máy phay phẳng, đường phay hiện lên lồi lõm trông giống mặt giặc dư thía lày :






Chả biết cái tấm này nó làm bằng gì, lưỡi nạo bằng thép gió của em nạo thử mấy phát cùn luôn. Có cái video quay bằng di động mà không làm sao kết nối bluetooth được mới đau. Thôi em đành lấy sắt tấm làm bệ bắt block trục Y và X vậy. Thấy có tấm đế máy phay 2 mặt lấy về định làm tấm bắt block mà đo hai đầu nó lệch nhau 0,07mm, định nạo đi cho vừa mà vật liệu cứng quá hu hu hu  :Frown:

----------


## diy1102

> Làm cái thước thẳng bằng cây sắt tháo máy, đo lúc đấu lệch 2 vạch, nạo xong hết cong, thử bôi mực lên thước rà tấm bàn máy phay phẳng, đường phay hiện lên lồi lõm trông giống mặt giặc dư thía lày :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chả biết cái tấm này nó làm bằng gì, lưỡi nạo bằng thép gió của em nạo thử mấy phát cùn luôn. Có cái video quay bằng di động mà không làm sao kết nối bluetooth được mới đau. Thôi em đành lấy sắt tấm làm bệ bắt block trục Y và X vậy. Thấy có tấm đế máy phay 2 mặt lấy về định làm tấm bắt block mà đo hai đầu nó lệch nhau 0,07mm, định nạo đi cho vừa mà vật liệu cứng quá hu hu hu


Vỡ mộng lần 1 oài.

----------


## Luyến

2 mặt phẳng của anh không thể thẳng tuyệt đối được vì 2 mặt chỉ được phay. quá trình phay được tính toán để bù lượng dao bị mòn nhưng cũng không thể phẳng tuyệt đối. em thấy cái bàn của anh vẫn còn vệt phay mà.
mài mặt phẳng bằng bột rà em có siêu tầm được trên mạng ạ.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> 2 mặt phẳng của anh không thể thẳng tuyệt đối được vì 2 mặt chỉ được phay. quá trình phay được tính toán để bù lượng dao bị mòn nhưng cũng không thể phẳng tuyệt đối. em thấy cái bàn của anh vẫn còn vệt phay mà.
> mài mặt phẳng bằng bột rà em có siêu tầm được trên mạng ạ.


Vâng bác, em đo thấy nó lệch không nhiều nên rắp tâm dùng nó để chỉ phải nạo ít thôi ạ. Bột rà thì em lười chế cái máy, 2 con mô tơ quay khác tốc độ là được bác ạ. Cái này bọn Đức vẫn kháo nhau huyền thoại dùng trâu mài mặt phẳng của bọn tàu bác ạ. Còn cái bàn máy thì không chỉ nó gập gềnh, mà chiều dày còn không đồng đều nữa. 
Để em khoan thử xem nó cứng thế nào, nạo không được thì em mài, lo gì bác nhở  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo, cái tấm của nợ em định dùng để bắt block trục Y nó mạ cái khỉ gió gì vào bề mặt, cứng lém ợ, không nạo được thì em mài tay vậy.
Em rà thử thấy có một đoạn băng trục Y nó phẳng ạ, rà đồng hồ so lên cái flatgauge không thấy kim nó nhảy. Chỗ này nguyên là cái băng teflon nó để lên, dầu mỡ vẫn còn nên nó không bỉ gỉ, những chỗ khác bề mặt có lỗ kim châm, rà đồng hồ vào nó nhảy tách tách vui lém.

Em dùng cái đoạn này để làm bàn map nạo cái thước thẳng, loay hoay mất 2 hôm thì quen tay, thấy nạo cũng không khó lắm, tỉ mẩn tẹo là được. Rồi em dùng cái thước ấy kiểm tra xem 2 cái mặt ray Y nó có đồng phẳng không, thấy cũng ổn ạ.

Cái nạo em dùng ống hộp 25x25 gắn cái lưỡi cắt dao tiện thép gió lên, mài đi làm cái cạo ạ :



Cái đoạn thẳng thẳng em bôi mực, đặt cái tấm của nợ định bắt block lên rồi đẩy, chỗ nào cao mực sẽ dính vào, dùng máy mài cầm tay mài chỗ ấy đi. 




Đại khái là cái tấm của nợ của em nó vênh váo cũng nhiều, đặt lên thì không thấy nó cập kênh, dưng mà mực thì nó chỉ dính có tí ở góc. Loay hoay mất buổi chiều mới phá được cho 2 cái mặt bắt block nó phẳng tẹo, hết vết phay, các góc gần ổn, mực bây giờ nó lan ra lung tung như thế này:



Vì là dùng máy mài cầm tay nên khó làm chính xác như nạo được, cái mặt này hôm nào đi kiếm cơm về em làm một buổi nữa chắc là ổn. Sau đó mài nốt 2 mặt bắt block trục X và trục Y cho 2 cái mặt này nó phẳng và cùng chiều dày nữa ạ. Cái mặt bắt block trục X chắc em đi kiếm sắt tấm về làm cho nó nhàn, cái tấm của nợ này cứng quá là cứng he he  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Công phu quá bác ơi. Mặt bik có to ko để em mài = máy hộ bác, máy mài em 250x500.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Công phu quá bác ơi. Mặt bik có to ko để em mài = máy hộ bác, máy mài em 250x500.


Em nghịch cho vui bác ui, không có mấy cái trò này thì cả ngày em ngồi chơi candy ấy mà bác  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Hóa ra bác cũng kiểu ma xó canh miếu giống em ợ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Công phu quá bác ơi. Mặt bik có to ko để em mài = máy hộ bác, máy mài em 250x500.


Em nghịch cho vui bác ui, không có mấy cái trò này thì cả ngày em ngồi chơi candy ấy mà bác  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông ăn ở không quá tui còn không có thời gian nâng cấp con may mini và ráp thêm 1 con nữa là...... mà cũng tại chưa có mùi money nên chưa có cảm hứng dạt dào hehehe.

----------


## Tuấn

Chiều nay rảnh rảnh em lại lôi mấy cái tấm bắt block này ra nghịch tiếp. Chắc vì tấm này bị mạ crom hay cái gì đấy nên nó cứng và em chả thể nào nạo được, vậy em mài. Mặt dưới bắt block trục Y em chà vào 2 mặt ray lấy dấu mực, rồi thì dùng máy mài cầm tay mài đi chỗ nào có mực, cái này chỉ để cho những chỗ bắt block vào nó cao bằng nhau, mài một lúc thì được thế này:



dùng đồng hồ so rà thì nó có nhảy tẹo ợ, tầm nửa vạch, còn di sang chỗ vết phay chưa mài thì nó nhảy khoảng 7-8 vạch: up mãi chưa xong cái video, em nợ ạ.


Vậy coi như tàm tạm cái mặt bắt block, em lật mặt để mài chỗ bắt tấm bên trên, chỗ bắt block trục X. Mặt này em cũng muốn nó phẳng phẳng tẹo, cốt để khi bắt 2 tấm vào nhau thì nó không cập kênh, điểm tiếp xúc nhiều nhiều tị ạ.

Dùng cái thước cán mực lên thì ban đầu nó thế này:



Chỗ nào có mực em mài đi, một lúc sau thì nó thế này:



Cứ thế mà mài điểm có mực đi thì một hồi nó sẽ phẳng ạ, cái thước thì dùng như các bác thợ xây cán mặt nền nhà ý, quẹt ngang quẹt dọc là chỗ nào cao nó dính mực.
Em làm cái này chót dại bê cái miếng này về, tiếc công đi nhặt thì làm, chứ dùng máy mài không lại được với nạo, thợ bậc 7 họ nạo có 24 điểm trong một ô 1cm2, thợ bậc 3 họ nạo đã 3-4 điểm trong một cm2 rồi, còn em mài thì chỗ có chỗ không, miễn là bốn góc bắt block nó dính mực cả và con block có nhiều điểm tiếp xúc thì bắt ốc nó chặt hơn thôi ạ, độ cập kênh giữa chỗ có mực và không có mực do mài tay vào khoảng 0,5%, còn điểm có mực và không có mực do nạo thì cái đồng hồ so cùi bắp của em nó không đo được. Mài thì em dùng cái đá xanh xanh mài phá, rồi thì cái nhám tiếp theo và cuối là đánh vết mực bằng cái miếng nỉ lắp vào máy mài.

----------


## Luyến

Dự án của bác đến đâu rồi? Thấy bác mài thanh sắt thành cái nạo em cũng đua đòi học theo  :Big Grin:  em mài đầu cái rũa thành thế này đúng kỹ thuật chưa ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Dự án của bác đến đâu rồi? Thấy bác mài thanh sắt thành cái nạo em cũng đua đòi học theo  em mài đầu cái rũa thành thế này đúng kỹ thuật chưa ạ.


Dự ớn của em chưa đến đâu cả bác ui, mới xong tấm đế bắt block xy, cột z mới hàn xong, còn tấm bàn Y và cột đua ra của trục z nữa mà cuối năm cũng bận tí  :Smile:  
Được bác Nam CNC mua giùm ít ray giá sinh viên để làm đồ án bác ạ, thanks cụ Nam CNC nhiều nhiều lém, hôm lào gặp cụ, em cám ơn cụ bằng bia đen sau he he  :Smile: 






Cái dũa của cụ mài vậy hổng dùng được ạ, cụ dùng thử thì biết phải mài dư lào luôn và ngay í mờ  :Smile:

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Hic hic toàn hàng con lăn thế kia?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> Dự ớn của em chưa đến đâu cả bác ui, mới xong tấm đế bắt block xy, cột z mới hàn xong, còn tấm bàn Y và cột đua ra của trục z nữa mà cuối năm cũng bận tí  
> Được bác Nam CNC mua giùm ít ray giá sinh viên để làm đồ án bác ạ, thanks cụ Nam CNC nhiều nhiều lém, hôm lào gặp cụ, em cám ơn cụ bằng bia đen sau he he 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cái dũa của cụ mài vậy hổng dùng được ạ, cụ dùng thử thì biết phải mài dư lào luôn và ngay í mờ



Em đếm sơ sơ cũng hơn 10 cây ray tính ra làm được 3 cái máy như của bác chủ.  Bác chủ mua nhiều thế để làm gì khai mau. Hay có dự ớn gì nữa mà dấu anh em đây.

----------


## diy1102

> Em đếm sơ sơ cũng hơn 10 cây ray tính ra làm được 3 cái máy như của bác chủ.  Bác chủ mua nhiều thế để làm gì khai mau. Hay có dự ớn gì nữa mà dấu anh em đây.


Bác ý làm có 3 cặp, còn 3 cặp anh em mình đến gọi là phán con máy của bác ý là hoàng quá, đầu tay làm thế là quá đinh và trong lúc bác ý tâm đắc với con máy của bác ý (cười tít mắt đi ý mà) rồi anh em mình nói nhỏ nhỏ là mấy bộ con lại cho bọn em là bác ý gật đầu đánh rụp pát, xong anh em mình khuân về, lúc bác ý đỡ tít mắt đi thì mọi thứ đã an bài. :Cool: 
Hoặc là chú Luyến tranh thủ phán mấy câu về Mach3 với bác ý ở phòng ngoài, em vào gian trong của bác ý tháo con trượt ra và lấy ít bi con năn đút túi. Khi bác ấy kiểm tra mà k bi thỉ có bán sắt vụn lúc đó anh em mình mua giá rẻ ề.
Ps: Bi tròn còn dễ tìm chứ bi con năn thì chác chịu hoặc mình bán lại bi với giá trên trời đến lỗi bác ý phải bán ray rẻ cho mình thôi. Nhưng chú Luyến pải luyện Tửu trước đi nhé, trước khi thực hiện mời bác ấy đi nhậu cái món chim to dần ở Đồng Văn và chúc mừng bác ý vài chai.

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

> Em đếm sơ sơ cũng hơn 10 cây ray tính ra làm được 3 cái máy như của bác chủ.  Bác chủ mua nhiều thế để làm gì khai mau. Hay có dự ớn gì nữa mà dấu anh em đây.


Báo cáo, 10 cặp thì mới được 3 cái máy chứ bác  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Em nói nhỏ bác nhá, cái này em nhờ được một bác mua giúp với giá cực kỳ ve chai bác ạ. Bực mình là mua về lại phải tra dầu bôi mỡ vào con trượt bởi là vì là hàng mới nó chưa được dùng nên hổng có ai bôi mỡ, bực quá bực quá  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Lần trước em gạ được con sờ pin, có người bôi mỡ, thay bạc đạn cho, bi chừ quen thói, hè hè hè hè  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

bác Tuấn tìm được mấy bác thợ nạo người nhật mới cả người đức. em lang thang google tìm được mấy bác người nga nạo rất giỏi ạ. bác ấy bôi mực tiết kiệm hơn bác ạ.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## minhtriet

Nhân tiện mượn topic bác chủ, các bác cho e hỏi thông thường sau khi sắt tấm cắt bằng oxy xong các bác mài cạnh bằng công cụ gì thế?
E nghĩ tới cảnh cắt sắt xong mà dùng máy mài cầm tay (trong e gọi là cái mơn) mà mài các cạnh cho dễ nhìn thì oải quá, lâu ơi là lâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## culitruong

Quan trọng là mài với mục đích gì mới được. Mài cho bớt sắc cạnh, mài sơ sơ cho đẹp thì mái mài tay củng đâu có gì oải. Trước khi mài lấy cái gì bén bén như cây đục chẳng hạn sủi cho hết xỉ đi thì việc mài nó nhẹ nhàng hơn chút.
Còn muốn độ chính xác cao hơn thì bào hay phay...

----------

minhtriet

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhân tiện mượn topic bác chủ, các bác cho e hỏi thông thường sau khi sắt tấm cắt bằng oxy xong các bác mài cạnh bằng công cụ gì thế?
> E nghĩ tới cảnh cắt sắt xong mà dùng máy mài cầm tay (trong e gọi là cái mơn) mà mài các cạnh cho dễ nhìn thì oải quá, lâu ơi là lâu


Em nợ bác hình ạ, đợt này cuối năm, hàng xóm nhà em có hơn 200 đơn vị, đi nhậu 1 vòng em chết ngỏm củ tỏi mất roài  :Smile:  nếu bác muốn nghịch ngợm như em thì bác cứ mua cái máy mài tay bác ạ, loại rẻ nhất mà mua (em lại nợ hỉnh ) từ tôn dày 6cm trở xuống em mài cho nó đẹp bằng máy mài tay thui ợ. Bác cứ nghĩ nó đơn giản như em là trò tiêu khiển thì mài cũng dễ bác ơi

----------


## Tuấn

Scraping is not for beginners !!! thấy trên mạng dân tình bẩu vậy, vậy em cũng thử phát xem nó khó đến đâu.

Đầu tiên em có cái đoạn bóng bóng sáng sáng này, chỗ cái bật lửa ý ạ :



Lấy cái ấy làm dưỡng, em nạo cái que gạt dài tầm 70cm xem sao :



Thấy cũng không khó lắm, nạo xong dùng bột oxit nhôm rà tiếp thấy ổn. 

Kiếm được cái bàn map này :



bị dân tình mang ra làm bàn hàn, choe choét hết cả mặt. Nhờ bác Luyến phay cho phát, roài em nạo thử:



Lúc nạo cái thước, thấy dùng miếng thép gió cắm vào cái que là nạo ngon, ti toe vác ra nạo, được một lúc mỏi tay cầm miếng đá chà lên mặt, đại ý là chỗ nào còn cái sơ bé bé bị sót khi nạo thì nó bay đi. Ai dè lúc sau nạo mặt gang nó lỳ lại, nạo tí là cùn lưỡi. Loay hoay làm thêm mấy chiếc nạo nữa, gắn thêm cái miếng tròn tròn ở đuôi để tì vào vai đẩy cho đỡ mỏi tay mà cứ được tẹo là cùn, lại phải mài lại.

Cứ vậy 3 hôm thì nản quá, gọi điện cho ông anh hỏi lại. Lão bẩu có phải cái bàn ấy là gang trắng không ? em bảo chả biết gang gì. Lão bẩu mầy chà vậy nó chai bố nó mặt gang lại rồi, chết đi :P. Thế là lại oánh giấy nhám lại, rồi nạo tiếp. Mất toi 3 ngày loay hoay.

Sáng nay rủ lão đi cà phê, hỏi tiếp vụ nạo, lão ý hỏi kích thước cái bàn bao nhiêu ? em bẩu 1,1m x 400. Lão bẩu to thế ? cái ấy tao mà nạo cũng mất cả tháng mới xong. Em nghe xong chết lặng. Thui ngu roài thì ngu tiếp vậy, làm cái bàn này để còn có cái rà cái mặt trục Z chớ  :Smile: 

Hồi trước em cũng có một lần nghịch ngu như thế này. Số là đám lính mới nhà em chúng nó không biết cưa tay, mà đi công trình thì phải cưa tay thường xuyên. Nhìn chúng nó cầm cái cưa lóng ngóng quá, em đi mua cục sắt đặc phi 180 về, bắt mỗi đứa cưa 1 lát như thái khoanh giò. Dĩ nhiên là em phải cưa mẫu 1 nhát. Vừa cưa vừa nghĩ chả có cái dại nào giống cái dại nào. Được cái sau khi mỗi tên cưa được 1 khoanh động tác cầm cưa pờ rồ hơn hẳn  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, conga, Gamo, Luyến, ngocsut, Ryan, solero, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Chết cười  :Wink:  cảm ơn bác!

----------


## Tuấn

> Chết cười  cảm ơn bác!


Vâng, em bắt chước người ta làm mà nhìn thì dễ, lúc làm mới thấy khoai bác ạ :



Nạo thô đi ầm ầm thì chỉ cần tì vào vai ấn là được, khi vào phần nạo tinh mới cần tính kiên trì bác ạ. Sểnh tí là bị lõm một chỗ là lại bắt đầu từ đầu cả tấm, khoai phết  :Smile: 

May là đợt này ngoài bắc đang mùa đông, cũng đỡ mồ hôi mồ kê tí tẹo  :Smile:  nạo cái này khác quái gì tập thể thao đâu ợ, bi chừ người em chuẩn phết đới ợ, bụng nở, ngực thon thui rùi  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến, nhatson, solero, vietpham

----------


## Luyến

bác Tuấn có cái bàn map to ngon thế. ngoài thị trường bàn máp cỡ 400x400 bèo nhèo giá cũng gần 40t. cái bàn của bác 400x1100 lúc nào làm song cho em mượn nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------

conga, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Luyến nhắc khéo em vụ hộp dao phay hả  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Em nạo roài mới biết, còn mấy chỗ dính tí xỉ hàn chưa phay hết mà lưỡi thép gió cạo vào nghe ken két rợn người cụ ạ, cụ đi cả hộp dao xịn vì phay cái bàn này là đúng òi  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: . Hôm nào em mời cụ chầu bia gọi là méc xì bố cu  :Smile: , cụ nhá  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Rà cái thước gạt, đồng hồ so 1 phần trăm, thấy không nhảy tưởng ngon ăn  :Smile:  biết quái đâu thiên hạ nạo xong dùng đồng hồ 1 phần nghìn hu hu  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, conga, Gamo, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Sau mấy ngày nghịch nghợm, cái bàn map 400x1100 mới được dư lày :




Kim vẫn ngoáy ngoáy, thui để đấy đi nghịch cái khác cho đỡ chán, mấy cha thợ nạo về hưu bẩu chú mầy dùng đồng hồ thô thiển thế bọn anh không chấp. Để mấy hôm nữa rảnh rang em nghịch tiếp. Chính xác 1 phần nghìn, tiêu chuẩn bàn map việt nam ghê thật, nghĩ đến đã thấy oải  :Smile:  Thôi tự an ủi tẹo, người ta nạo cả 2 chục năm mới lên bậc 7, mình mới nghịch có ít ngày, haizzzz

----------

conga, Luyến, mig21, nhatson

----------


## Luyến

> Sau mấy ngày nghịch nghợm, cái bàn map 400x1100 mới được dư lày :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim vẫn ngoáy ngoáy, thui để đấy đi nghịch cái khác cho đỡ chán, mấy cha thợ nạo về hưu bẩu chú mầy dùng đồng hồ thô thiển thế bọn anh không chấp. Để mấy hôm nữa rảnh rang em nghịch tiếp. Chính xác 1 phần nghìn, tiêu chuẩn bàn map việt nam ghê thật, nghĩ đến đã thấy oải  Thôi tự an ủi tẹo, người ta nạo cả 2 chục năm mới lên bậc 7, mình mới nghịch có ít ngày, haizzzz



em biết ngay mà ghịch cái này nhanh chán lắm  :Smile:  đồng hồ 0.01 mà nhẩy tưng tưng như vậy là không ổn tẹo nào  :Big Grin:  .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Đổi gió tẹo cho đỡ chán  :Smile:  chiều nay em bắt đầu nghịch cái cột Z, đầu tiên là hàn xong roài :



bỏ xó chán roài, bi chừ em mài thui  :Smile:  
đồ nghề thì ban đầu có 2 cái máy mài dư lày :




Mài phá đi tẹo cho nó nhẵm nhui tí:




Roài xem chỗ nào cao thấp dư lào, chênh nhau khoảng 3 mm ạ.

Chỗ cao cần phải bem đi 3 ly, em dùng cái viên đá cắt, khía dọc khía ngang sâu gần 3 mm, roài nghiêng viên đá mài, cứa dọc cứa ngang lung tung như ô bàn cờ rồi đến khi nát bét ra roài mài nó đi ợ 





dã tâm là mài đi đến hết vết cắt thì nó bị bay đi 2 mm gì đó, rùi sau tính tiếp  :Smile:

----------

CKD, conga, Luyến, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

muốn đồng hồ không nhẩy đơn giản thôi bác cái cách bác  chỉ em ấy ^^ nhỏ keo 502

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhân tiện mượn topic bác chủ, các bác cho e hỏi thông thường sau khi sắt tấm cắt bằng oxy xong các bác mài cạnh bằng công cụ gì thế?
> E nghĩ tới cảnh cắt sắt xong mà dùng máy mài cầm tay (trong e gọi là cái mơn) mà mài các cạnh cho dễ nhìn thì oải quá, lâu ơi là lâu


Ví dụ tấm bắt ray cho mặt X này ạ. Em không phay vì máy phay của em bé tẹo, khi phay nó thấp hai bên đầu và cao ở giữa tầm 0.07mm.

Hôm cắt cái tấm này về, nhìn nó tự dưng em muốn khóc  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue: 



Không phay được thì em mài thui ợ



Từ hôm nay em có thêm được mấy bạn làm cùng cái của này, chắc chỉ rảnh được khoảng 1 tuần, sau đó chắc em lượn đi kiếm cơm tầm nửa năm mới về, làm tới đâu hay tới đó vậy.

cái mặt trục Z còn lệch gần 1mm, từ chiều qua tới giờ :

----------

conga, kametoco, Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Kích 1 like cho bác Tuấn về tính kiên trì khi tập YOGA. Món này mình cũng đã lượn qua khi giải quyết bài toán 1 cục phôi thép như cái bánh lương khô, được phép khoan 2 lỗ khoan sau đó không sử dung máy móc nào nữa chỉ có đục, dũa thành cái búa nhổ đinh kiểu Mẽo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuấn

Up cái video dùng đồng hồ rà kiểm tra sau khi phay xong  :Smile:  ( gá phôi 1 lần rồi phay ạ )




Em cũng thử với sắt tháo máy đã được phay bằng dao nhỏ, kết quả cũng tương tự. Chắc vì vậy nên mới có loại phay quạt để quạt mặt phẳng như mấy tấm mà cụ Nam CNC tìm được. Công nhận cụ này biết lắm và tìm được nhiều thứ hay thật  :Smile: 

Tấm của cụ Nam đây ạ, quạt kiểu này thì em chịu òi  :Smile:

----------

conga, Gamo

----------


## conga

Từ đầu tới giờ toàn hàng khủng không à, giờ nhìn cái Z của bác quay lại nhìn ẻm CNC rau đang dựng mà bỗng dưng muốn khóc quá, không thấm vào đâu cả.

----------


## Gamo

Sao mà ông Tuấn làm CNC khoan lấy dấu mà làm kỹ vậy ta?

----------


## Khoa C3

> Sao mà ông Tuấn làm CNC khoan lấy dấu mà làm kỹ vậy ta?


Giải trí trong lúc nhàn rỗi, thú vui tao nhã.

----------


## Gamo

Mê sắt hơn mê sắc  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> Từ đầu tới giờ toàn hàng khủng không à, giờ nhìn cái Z của bác quay lại nhìn ẻm CNC rau đang dựng mà bỗng dưng muốn khóc quá, không thấm vào đâu cả.


Hì bác, em nghịch thui mờ, chắc gì đã chạy được  :Smile: 





> Giải trí trong lúc nhàn rỗi, thú vui tao nhã.


Yes Sir, thể thao là tốt cho sức khoẻ bác ạ, số đo ba vòng của em bi chừ là 60-90-60  :Smile:  cực chửn bác ợ  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Sao mà ông Tuấn làm CNC khoan lấy dấu mà làm kỹ vậy ta?


Hì hì bác, em cần độ dung sai 0,5mm bác ui  :Smile:  Em nghịch con này để rút kinh nghiệm làm con plasma bác ợ. Dung sai cũng khoảng 0,5mm là quá ổn roài.

Em lính mới, chưa làm được con máy cnc nào, mơ mộng con máy cắt plasma mà thấy phần cơ khoai quá bác ạ. ( phần điẹn em chịu chết, túm áo cao thủ nào đó nhờ vả thui, không nhờ được thì em lăn ra ăn vạ hu hu hu  :Smile:   )

Dung sai 0,5mm đối với em là lên đến giời roài. Cái này em nói nghiêm túc, không đùa tí nào ạ.

Một ví dụ cho cái sự lo lắng của em khi làm con máy cắt là thía lày:

Có một nhà sản xuất nào đó làm máy cắt plasma bán cho thiên hạ dùng.

Cái vai bắt trục X bác ấy làm thế này :



Bắt bằng 4 con ốc, chắc ốc M8 ạ, để bắt được ốc M8 em đoán bác ấy khoan lỗ phi 9. Khoảng cách các lỗ tạm tính 150mm

Cứ cho là bác ấy khoan chuẩn 100% đi. Khi bắt vào xong, độ dơ giữa lỗ 9 và ốc 8 sẽ như thế này:




Với cái máy khổ 2m x 3m mà bác ấy bán cho người ta, nếu ốc xê dịch sau một thời gian máy chạy, cứ cho là phần điều khiển chính xác 100% đi, phần cơ nó có thể chéo cái trục x đi, độ lệch nếu dùng cắt một miếng tôn vuông, các cạnh 1,5m x 1,5m nó sẽ dư lày: 



Đường chéo của tấm tôn lúc này lệch nhau hơn 14mm ạ

Giả sử ông khách mua máy muốn cắt cái tấm vách cho máy chẳng hạn giống cái này:



Ông ấy mà khoét 4 lỗ theo kích thước 1,5m x1,5m để bắt ốc thì nó sẽ ra thế này :



Lỗ lệch 14mm hay +-7mm mà để bắt ốc thì khá là khó bắt bác ạ. Dung sai của máy này là 14mm nếu khoét các lỗ cách nhau 1,5m, trong khi khổ máy là 2m x 3m. Chưa kể các phần khác nếu kể ra thì cả ngày cũng chưa hết. Sai số cộng dồn các phần sai khác em không biết nó sẽ lên đến đâu bác ạ.

Một đơn vị sản xuất chuyên nghiệp mà làm máy dung sai 14mm thì dân ngoại đạo chế con máy đầu tay với mong muốn sai số 0,5mm có hoang tưởng quá không hả bác ???





> Mê sắt hơn mê sắc


Hì, em chế máy để hy vọng kiếm cơm nó đỡ cực hơn thui bác. Vẫn cái vòng luẩn quẩn, muốn có xiền đong gạo thì phải có máy, muốn có máy thì phải có gạo đã, muốn có gạo thì phải kiếm gạo, mà kiếm gạo thì ứ có thời gian chế mày, khổ em thía đấy bác ui, hu hu hu  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

chế máy và căn chuẩn bằng phương pháp ..gõ căn chỉnh xong khoan chốt lại  chắc cũng đỡ được tí nhể các bác , bác tuấn sư phụ cơ khí roài supper soi kỹ lắm hehe , phần điện dễ òm mà bác

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> chế máy và căn chuẩn bằng phương pháp ..gõ căn chỉnh xong khoan chốt lại  chắc cũng đỡ được tí nhể các bác , bác tuấn sư phụ cơ khí roài supper soi kỹ lắm hehe , phần điện dễ òm mà bác


Há há há, em đấu điện mà mô tơ nó cứ bốc khói là em túm áo cụ đấy nhá, lúc ấy đừng bẩu còn bận đi với em bán rượu nhá  :Smile: 

Thank cụ Luyến cho em mượn cái khoan từ, ngon choét ợ  :Smile:

----------


## solero

> Một ví dụ cho cái sự lo lắng của em khi làm con máy cắt là thía lày:
> 
> Có một nhà sản xuất nào đó làm máy cắt plasma bán cho thiên hạ dùng.
> 
> Cái vai bắt trục X bác ấy làm thế này :
> 
> 
> 
> Bắt bằng 4 con ốc, chắc ốc M8 ạ, để bắt được ốc M8 em đoán bác ấy khoan lỗ phi 9. Khoảng cách các lỗ tạm tính 150mm
> ...


Cụ làm em nhớ 1 cao nhân trước đây cũng hay tính toán và phán giống như cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ làm em nhớ 1 cao nhân trước đây cũng hay tính toán và phán giống như cụ


Em lính mới, chỗ nào chưa đúng mong bác chỉ cho ạ, thanks bác

----------


## Nam CNC

em nghĩ rằng không sai số như anh nghĩ đâu , tối về luyện yoga trả lời anh sau.



Dân chơi không sợ mưa rơi mà giờ này mới biết khoan từ là gì hehehe . Máy khoan bác Luyến mua nhiều xèng không ? trong đây tầm 6-8tr 1 con ngon lắm á ... nhưng mua được như con của em hơi bị đắt à , hộp số 4 cấp , 2 chiều xoay , chỉnh được tốc độ hehehehe


ra luôn nè anh Tuấn , suy nghĩ nhiều quá chắc hói đầu.

dù gì máy cũng chạy dựa vào ray trượt , ít nhất 2 cạnh hình vuôn luôn song song , về khoảng lệch nhiều nhất cũng chỉ bằng độ dịch chuyển con ốc mà thôi , đầu cuối 0.5mm , thì tất cả những gì ở khoảng giữa thì sai số không bao giờ lệch quá 0.5mm

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## emptyhb

> Cụ làm em nhớ 1 cao nhân trước đây cũng hay tính toán và phán giống như cụ


 :Big Grin:  em nhớ không nhầm thì là bác khach247  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuấn

> em nghĩ rằng không sai số như anh nghĩ đâu , tối về luyện yoga trả lời anh sau.
> 
> 
> 
> Dân chơi không sợ mưa rơi mà giờ này mới biết khoan từ là gì hehehe . Máy khoan bác Luyến mua nhiều xèng không ? trong đây tầm 6-8tr 1 con ngon lắm á ... nhưng mua được như con của em hơi bị đắt à , hộp số 4 cấp , 2 chiều xoay , chỉnh được tốc độ hehehehe
> 
> 
> ra luôn nè anh Tuấn , suy nghĩ nhiều quá chắc hói đầu.
> 
> dù gì máy cũng chạy dựa vào ray trượt , ít nhất 2 cạnh hình vuôn luôn song song , về khoảng lệch nhiều nhất cũng chỉ bằng độ dịch chuyển con ốc mà thôi , đầu cuối 0.5mm , thì tất cả những gì ở khoảng giữa thì sai số không bao giờ lệch quá 0.5mm


Hì, lần đầu em được cầm cái khoan từ đấy bác  :Smile: 
Em cũng không ngờ nó khoẻ thế, thấy ghi khoan được mũi 23, em bảo bọn này chắc ghi tầm bậy chứ làm sao mà khoan được. Hôm nay thử phát mũi 20.5 nó ăn vèo vèo như ăn gỏi ý bác ạ, sướng cực. Chả bù cho từ trước đến nay bọn em khoan tấm lớn đến khổ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Còn cái vụ lỗ 9 bắt ốc 8 em vẫn chưa thông bác ạ, cái trục X to tướng, chạy tẹo chắc mấy con ốc lỏng ra thôi. Mà ở Hà lội bán ốc có cái vòng nhựa chông tuột rẻ bèo, sao không mua mà lắp nhỉ ?

Xem phim thấy bọn cảnh sát chúng nó cầm cái cây gỗ, nặng chắc chỉ 15-20kg, tống một cái vào cửa là bung khoá rồi. Đây cái trục nó to thế, chạy tới chạy lui đùng đùng.

Khi con ốc lúc nó bị xe dịch đến cạnh lỗ, sẽ có trường hợp 2 con này, một con chạy sát cạnh trên, một con sát cạnh dưới, lúc này ở khoảng 150mm nó lệch nhau 1mm rồi ạ, Khi ấy trong khoảng 1,5m nó lệch so với cạnh chuẩn là 10mm, hình cắt sẽ thành hình bình hành, cạnh chéo của chúng lệch nhau nhiều hơn 10mm. Em vẽ ra thì thấy thế ạ.

Hai cạnh bên vẫn chạy song song, cái này sảy ra trong trường hợp làm máy và lắp ghép ạ.

Không biết em có nhầm nhọt gì không he he. Hi vọng là em nhầm đâu đó, còn không thì dóng máy cực quá hu hu  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em lấy autocad ra vẽ và đo thực tế nó chỉ lệch là 1.6mm là tối đa, lổ 9 ốc 8 , lệch vị trí tối đa chỉ là 1mm, chứ lệch 14mm chết chắc... thôi thì người ta chỉ ghi sai số 1/1000 trên đoạn đường đo chứ có phải sai số trên 1 mm đâu mà anh sợ

----------


## Nam CNC

À em nói trước con khoan chỉ là 2nd thôi nhé , hàng mới nhiều con đắt hơn con CNC DIY của anh em mình, toàn 25  chai trở lên.

----------


## Tuấn

> À em nói trước con khoan chỉ là 2nd thôi nhé , hàng mới nhiều con đắt hơn con CNC DIY của anh em mình, toàn 25  chai trở lên.


Hì, trước em đã lọ mọ xem giá roài, mấy con khoan từ có tốc độ chỉnh được đắt kinh hoàng. Lúc khoan mũi 20,5 em cũng rón dén xem nó có chịu được không. Thấy nó ăn tèm tèm cũng mừng bác ạ. Em chỉ khoan 8 lỗ to thế thôi, còn đâu là một mớ lỗ 12, với lị lỗ 6, chắc một ngày là xong mấy cái này  :Smile: 

Cái vụ lỗ 9 với ốc 8 sao em với bác đo lệch nhau thế nhỉ ? để tuần sau em khoan thanh sắt hai lỗ 9 rồi bắt 2 con ốc 8 lắc lư nó xem thế lào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> em nghĩ rằng không sai số như anh nghĩ đâu , tối về luyện yoga trả lời anh sau.
> 
> 
> 
> Dân chơi không sợ mưa rơi mà giờ này mới biết khoan từ là gì hehehe . Máy khoan bác Luyến mua nhiều xèng không ? trong đây tầm 6-8tr 1 con ngon lắm á ... nhưng mua được như con của em hơi bị đắt à , hộp số 4 cấp , 2 chiều xoay , chỉnh được tốc độ hehehehe
> 
> 
> ra luôn nè anh Tuấn , suy nghĩ nhiều quá chắc hói đầu.
> 
> dù gì máy cũng chạy dựa vào ray trượt , ít nhất 2 cạnh hình vuôn luôn song song , về khoảng lệch nhiều nhất cũng chỉ bằng độ dịch chuyển con ốc mà thôi , đầu cuối 0.5mm , thì tất cả những gì ở khoảng giữa thì sai số không bao giờ lệch quá 0.5mm


Giờ đã biết con khoan từ của mày quay 2 chiều & chỉnh tốc đc  :Big Grin: 

À, mà khoan bàn ngoài bãi tướng to, 220v thì khoảng bao nhiêu xèng nhỉ?

----------


## emptyhb

> Hì, trước em đã lọ mọ xem giá roài, mấy con khoan từ có tốc độ chỉnh được đắt kinh hoàng. Lúc khoan mũi 20,5 em cũng rón dén xem nó có chịu được không. Thấy nó ăn tèm tèm cũng mừng bác ạ. Em chỉ khoan 8 lỗ to thế thôi, còn đâu là một mớ lỗ 12, với lị lỗ 6, chắc một ngày là xong mấy cái này 
> 
> Cái vụ lỗ 9 với ốc 8 sao em với bác đo lệch nhau thế nhỉ ? để tuần sau em khoan thanh sắt hai lỗ 9 rồi bắt 2 con ốc 8 lắc lư nó xem thế lào


Vấn đề ở chỗ ngoài 8 con ốc bắt với vai trục X ra, thì do trục X gắn với block trượt của 2 thanh ray Y, nên nó muốn dịch nữa cũng không dịch được.

Và thêm nữa là máy dùng thanh răng kéo đều 2 bên, nên nó chỉ bị lệch khi 1 motor bị lỗi thôi bác ạ.

----------


## Gamo

À, em thấy các bác làm CNC thường có thanh răng là để làm gì vậy ạ?

----------


## emptyhb

> À, em thấy các bác làm CNC thường có thanh răng là để làm gì vậy ạ?


Thanh răng để truyền động giống vitme bác ơi. Với hành trình dài, nếu nut vitme không thiết kế đặc biệt thì toàn bộ cây vitme phải quay => võng, rung.

Còn với thanh răng do gắn cố định rồi nên không bị như trên. tuy nhiên độ chính xác không cao bằng vitme bác ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế sao em thấy hình như trên con CNC của bác Kem hảo hạng dùng cả Vít me lẫn thanh răng vậy bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> Vấn đề ở chỗ ngoài 8 con ốc bắt với vai trục X ra, thì do trục X gắn với block trượt của 2 thanh ray Y, nên nó muốn dịch nữa cũng không dịch được.
> 
> Và thêm nữa là máy dùng thanh răng kéo đều 2 bên, nên nó chỉ bị lệch khi 1 motor bị lỗi thôi bác ạ.


Vâng đúng roài ạ, đây cũng là cái em lăn tăn ạ. Theo em hiểu thì khi cấp điện vào thì động cơ bó cứng, không đẩy 2 vai trục X đi được. Còn khi không dùng, không có điện, mô tơ không bị bó, nếu vô tình có cái gì đẩy vào vai thì nó có lệch đi không hả bác ? Khi có điện chạy lại thì nó có tự điều chỉnh số đo bị sai được không ạ ? Hay là mình dùng 2 con cảm ứng để mỗi khi bắt đầu chạy mình cho trục y chạy đến về đến khi chạm cảm ứng hành trình thì cài nó là 0 ạ ?

Vụ set zero trục Y của máy plasma chắc còn khó hơn set zero cho dao phay roài  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng đúng roài ạ, đây cũng là cái em lăn tăn ạ. Theo em hiểu thì khi cấp điện vào thì động cơ bó cứng, không đẩy 2 vai trục X đi được. Còn khi không dùng, không có điện, mô tơ không bị bó, nếu vô tình có cái gì đẩy vào vai thì nó có lệch đi không hả bác ? Khi có điện chạy lại thì nó có tự điều chỉnh số đo bị sai được không ạ ? Hay là mình dùng 2 con cảm ứng để mỗi khi bắt đầu chạy mình cho trục y chạy đến về đến khi chạm cảm ứng hành trình thì cài nó là 0 ạ ?
> 
> Vụ set zero trục Y của máy plasma chắc còn khó hơn set zero cho dao phay roài


báo cáo, cái khung mà cụ dủn tay mà nó lệch là ... hơi bị hàng mã
còn dùng hết sức bình sinh đẩy thì nó lệch, mà ... ai lại rỗi hơi vậy đâu ah  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## solero

> Ủa, thế sao em thấy hình như trên con CNC của bác Kem hảo hạng dùng cả Vít me lẫn thanh răng vậy bác?


Cụ này cưa sừng làm gà con ạ?



> Vâng đúng roài ạ, đây cũng là cái em lăn tăn ạ. Theo em hiểu thì khi cấp điện vào thì động cơ bó cứng, không đẩy 2 vai trục X đi được. Còn khi không dùng, không có điện, mô tơ không bị bó, nếu vô tình có cái gì đẩy vào vai thì nó có lệch đi không hả bác ? Khi có điện chạy lại thì nó có tự điều chỉnh số đo bị sai được không ạ ? Hay là mình dùng 2 con cảm ứng để mỗi khi bắt đầu chạy mình cho trục y chạy đến về đến khi chạm cảm ứng hành trình thì cài nó là 0 ạ ?
> 
> Vụ set zero trục Y của máy plasma chắc còn khó hơn set zero cho dao phay roài


Máy gỗ trong nước và TQ khi motor không hold mà trục X dài đẩy 1 bên đi bình thường. Nếu hệ cơ đủ cứng thì sau khi bỏ tay ra nó hồi được gần chỗ cũ hoặc là khi nào đó nó thắng lực ma sát bên còn lại nó sẽ hồi về vị trí ít bị mỏi. 

Muốn nó về vị trí khi chưa bị ngắt điện thì phải dùng pin cho encoder + cấu hình cho driver + bla bla...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> báo cáo, cái khung mà cụ dủn tay mà nó lệch là ... hơi bị hàng mã
> còn dùng hết sức bình sinh đẩy thì nó lệch, mà ... ai lại rỗi hơi vậy đâu ah





> Cụ này cưa sừng làm gà con ạ?
> 
> 
> Máy gỗ trong nước và TQ khi motor không hold mà trục X dài đẩy 1 bên đi bình thường. Nếu hệ cơ đủ cứng thì sau khi bỏ tay ra nó hồi được gần chỗ cũ hoặc là khi nào đó nó thắng lực ma sát bên còn lại nó sẽ hồi về vị trí ít bị mỏi. 
> 
> Muốn nó về vị trí khi chưa bị ngắt điện thì phải dùng pin cho encoder + cấu hình cho driver + bla bla...


Thanks các cụ, vậy em từ từ kiếm vật liệu làm chắc chắc tí  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy mấy bác giải quyết điểm 0 Double Y phức tạp quá , cho em nó 1 cái du xích , gắn ở đâu tuỳ sao cho dễ nhìn ( ở visme , đuôi động cơ hay khớp nối .... thậm chí cục đất sét với cây tăm cũng được hehehe một chiến hữu đã dùng phương pháp này hiệu quả ), bật máy lên 2 vạch chưa trùng thì chỉnh độc lập cho trùng sau đó thì chạy lại bình thường thôi , quay về phương pháp cổ điển tí xíu đi mấy cha , ít nhất phương pháp này sai số vị trí đếm bằng micromet.

----------

ABCNC, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## solero

Nó lệch 1 chút đối với máy sử dụng motor vòng kín chạy ra sản phẩm không sao cả. Motor và hệ cơ hơi mỏi một chút chút, sản phẩm vẫn chuẩn trong thông số của máy vì 2 vai X bị lệch trước khi đóng điện (lệch nhiều quá motor vòng hở thì mất bước, vòng kín thì báo lỗi).

----------


## Luyến

> em nghĩ rằng không sai số như anh nghĩ đâu , tối về luyện yoga trả lời anh sau.
> 
> 
> 
> Dân chơi không sợ mưa rơi mà giờ này mới biết khoan từ là gì hehehe . Máy khoan bác Luyến mua nhiều xèng không ? trong đây tầm 6-8tr 1 con ngon lắm á ... nhưng mua được như con của em hơi bị đắt à , hộp số 4 cấp , 2 chiều xoay , chỉnh được tốc độ hehehehe
> 
> 
> ra luôn nè anh Tuấn , suy nghĩ nhiều quá chắc hói đầu.
> 
> dù gì máy cũng chạy dựa vào ray trượt , ít nhất 2 cạnh hình vuôn luôn song song , về khoảng lệch nhiều nhất cũng chỉ bằng độ dịch chuyển con ốc mà thôi , đầu cuối 0.5mm , thì tất cả những gì ở khoảng giữa thì sai số không bao giờ lệch quá 0.5mm



em mua từ TQ giá 5t/ cái bác ạ. bác Tuấn trước khi khoan lỗ 20.5 bác ấy còn gọi điện hỏi xem là có khoan được không cơ em nói là có được ạ. kiểu này khoan được thì không sao nếu không khoan được nhỡ cháy lại bảo là tại em đấy cụ ạ. :Embarrassment:

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> em mua từ TQ giá 5t/ cái bác ạ. bác Tuấn trước khi khoan lỗ 20.5 bác ấy còn gọi điện hỏi xem là có khoan được không cơ em nói là có được ạ. kiểu này khoan được thì không sao nếu không khoan được nhỡ cháy lại bảo là tại em đấy cụ ạ.


Cụ trả công em test thử máy khoan cho cụ đi nhá  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

giá rẻ thiệt , quá ngon luôn , anh em mua mỗi người 1 cái đi cho nó linh động.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đề nghị là mọi người xếp hàng qua nhà cụ Nam mượn chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> em thấy mấy bác giải quyết điểm 0 Double Y phức tạp quá , cho em nó 1 cái du xích , gắn ở đâu tuỳ sao cho dễ nhìn ( ở visme , đuôi động cơ hay khớp nối .... thậm chí cục đất sét với cây tăm cũng được hehehe một chiến hữu đã dùng phương pháp này hiệu quả ), bật máy lên 2 vạch chưa trùng thì chỉnh độc lập cho trùng sau đó thì chạy lại bình thường thôi , quay về phương pháp cổ điển tí xíu đi mấy cha , ít nhất phương pháp này sai số vị trí đếm bằng micromet.


Cụ bày em trò này đi, pls  :Smile:   :Smile: 




> giá rẻ thiệt , quá ngon luôn , anh em mua mỗi người 1 cái đi cho nó linh động.


Công nhận giá này chế không lại được ạ  :Smile:   :Smile:  em bỏ ý định chế cái khoan rùi  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

Theo em hiểu ý bác Nam là sau khi bác căn chỉnh máy xong. Dùng 1 cái gì đó chia làm 2 phần, 1 phần cố định, 1 phần gắn vào trục motor hay khớp gì đó. Ban đầu 2 phần thẳng hàng, khi nào bác chạy mà thấy 2 cái đó lệch nhau thì xoay lại thôi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng rồi đó chú Tuấn con ( phân biệt với ông Tuấn Hói ) ngày trước chưa có động cơ hồi tiếp , em hay chọn mua động cơ bước 2 đầu cốt và em chơi thêm 1 du xích 1 vạch duy nhất , ít nhất em có thề xác định lại vị trí như ban đầu và độ sai số tầm 0.005mm thôi .

Anh em nên chế cái du xích này ngay khớp nối hay cái đuôi visme bi là dễ dàng nhất ,nếu dùng thanh răng thì nên chơi ngay cốt động cơ để tăng độ chính xác .... làm cái này tuyệt đối dùng khớp nối xịn , chứ nó trượt khớp nối là đi tong ,còn không gắng ngay trên vị trí nào chết với cây visme là độ tin cậy cao nhất.


còn anh Tuấn muốn hiểu rõ hơn và nhanh hơn thì alo em 1 phát thế thôi mà.

----------

Khoa C3, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> đúng rồi đó chú Tuấn con ( phân biệt với ông Tuấn Hói ) ngày trước chưa có động cơ hồi tiếp , em hay chọn mua động cơ bước 2 đầu cốt và em chơi thêm 1 du xích 1 vạch duy nhất , ít nhất em có thề xác định lại vị trí như ban đầu và độ sai số tầm 0.005mm thôi .
> 
> Anh em nên chế cái du xích này ngay khớp nối hay cái đuôi visme bi là dễ dàng nhất ,nếu dùng thanh răng thì nên chơi ngay cốt động cơ để tăng độ chính xác .... làm cái này tuyệt đối dùng khớp nối xịn , chứ nó trượt khớp nối là đi tong ,còn không gắng ngay trên vị trí nào chết với cây visme là độ tin cậy cao nhất.
> 
> 
> còn anh Tuấn muốn hiểu rõ hơn và nhanh hơn thì alo em 1 phát thế thôi mà.


Quá hay sếp ơi, thanks sếp nhiều lém  :Stick Out Tongue:  nợ sếp tiếp chầu bia đen  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Mà chế du xích bằng cách nào?

----------


## Tuấn

Mũi khoan lấy tâm:



In bản vẽ tỷ lệ 1:1, in một lần mấy bản, dán lên tấm cần khoan roài lấy dấu khoan ợ. Máy in không chính xác lắm nhưng tạm ổn cho mấy con block.

----------

Luyến, ppgas

----------


## Luyến

> Mũi khoan lấy tâm:
> 
> 
> 
> In bản vẽ tỷ lệ 1:1, in một lần mấy bản, dán lên tấm cần khoan roài lấy dấu khoan ợ. Máy in không chính xác lắm nhưng tạm ổn cho mấy con block.


công nghệ cổ điển quá giờ không ai làm như bác nữa đâu. bây giờ phay, mài, chấm tâm trên máy cnc hết rồi.  :Frown:

----------


## ppgas

> công nghệ cổ điển quá giờ không ai làm như bác nữa đâu. bây giờ phay, mài, chấm tâm trên máy cnc hết rồi.


Không phải ai cũng có sẵn máy để làm đâu bác L ơi. Em cũng đang bí cách cách lấy tâm và giờ học theo cách này chắc ổn.

Mà bác Tuấn cho hỏi bác vẽ bằng soft nào vậy? 
Cảm ơn.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

tay nghề cao lắm mới dám làm kiểu này à , mà em vẫn còn làm lấy tâm bằng thước thẳng và thước kẹp vạch thôi đó hehehe , cũng may mắt vẫn còn tinh nên xài được

----------


## Tuấn

> Không phải ai cũng có sẵn máy để làm đâu bác L ơi. Em cũng đang bí cách cách lấy tâm và giờ học theo cách này chắc ổn.
> 
> Mà bác Tuấn cho hỏi bác vẽ bằng soft nào vậy? 
> Cảm ơn.


Em vẽ trên autocad rồi in tỷ lệ 1:1 thôi bác. Khi bác vẽ thì thêm một đoạn dài dài bên cạnh ( vẽ hết khổ giấy in ) rồi kiểm tra xem đoạn dài ấy nó có dài bằng kích thước thật không là được ạ.

Cụ Nam nói đểu em roài, em chỉ còn ngày mai là rảnh, sắp cắp đít đi mấy tháng rồi  :Frown:  con máy lại vứt xó.

Nhân tiện các bác cho em hỏi, khi gắn trục Z thì cái đầu gắn dao phay, miệng nó khi xuống thấp nhất thì mìn để cách bàn chữ T bao nhieu là vừa ạ ? Em cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

> In bản vẽ tỷ lệ 1:1, in một lần mấy bản, dán lên tấm cần khoan roài lấy dấu khoan ợ. Máy in không chính xác lắm nhưng tạm ổn cho mấy con..


Hihi, xưởng bác to đùng mà làm cách này à. E thấy ko ổn đâu, bản thân máy in độ chính xác là chấp nhận đc, nhưng giấy in ra nó co dãn, với lại phải dán nhiều tờ với nhau như thế rồi lại dán lên phôi sai số cở 1mm là ít, rồi phải nâng niu nó ko rách phát thì mệt. E thấy cách lấy dấu truyền thống vẫn ok hơn  :Smile: . Bác cố làm xong sớm con này, mấy cái sau là khỏe  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Hi, oan em quá bác ui, cái miếng này in khổ A1 nó vừa mờ  :Smile:  em có dán mấy tờ A4 vào nhau đâu  :Smile: 
Còn hình nó chằng chéo lên nhau là vì em vẽ cả block cho trục X và Y lên cùng 1 chỗ, in ra một lần mấy bản vì sợ nếu in mấy lần nhỡ máy in nó làm sao thì chít he he  :Big Grin: 

Mí lị mắt em kém òi bác ui, nhìn xa thì tốt chứ nhìn gần đọc chữ là em phải đeo kính òi  :Smile:  ( chưa mua được kính mới đau em  :Smile:  )

Em cũng muốn xong sớm con  máy này, đỡ khổ cái khoản lấy dấu, oải lém ợ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tuấn

http://www.moriseiki.com/dixi/german.../scraping.html

http://www.moriseiki.com/dixi/german...precision.html

bọn này điên thật, mỗi con máy chúng nó cho người ngồi cạo băng máy 500 giờ. botay.com

----------


## ppgas

> Em vẽ trên autocad rồi in tỷ lệ 1:1 thôi bác. Khi bác vẽ thì thêm một đoạn dài dài bên cạnh ( vẽ hết khổ giấy in ) rồi kiểm tra xem đoạn dài ấy nó có dài bằng kích thước thật không là được ạ.


Đấy đấy, cái dụ in một đoạn reference này là bí quyết rồi. Cảm ơn bác.

----------


## occutit

Vâng. Em có kinh nghiệm thế này. Chả là có lần em đi in khổ A0, in 3-4 lần đều sai. Do em bảo là in đúng kích thước thật. Khổ A0. Thế là bọn In chúng nó cứ in đúng vào size A0.

Sai 3-4 lần không đúng em bảo nó in đúng kích thước thật. Nó bảo " vâng, em in đúng kích thước thật, khổ A0 như anh nói " 

Em tốn 200k tiền giấy lộn  :Frown: (

----------


## anhcos

AutoCAD muốb in tỉ lệ nào cũng dễ thôi mà, không cần đoạn tham chiếu đâu vì các kích thước của nó đều đúng hết rồi. Trong autocad nên in bằng layout vì nó sẽ lưu lại cấu hình in để sau này khỏi phải thiết lập lại.

----------


## Luyến

hôm nay em nói chuyện với anh về cái máy dư thế này đây ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hay là cuối tuần em với cụ Luyến đi ôm mấy con hộp số của lão béo về phá ra xem bên trong có cái gì, biết đâu các bác nhà mình nghĩ ra trò gì hay cho mấy cái hộp ấy thì hay nhỉ  :Smile:  hộp mới toanh, 8k/kg không phá cũng uổng  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hay là cuối tuần em với cụ Luyến đi ôm mấy con hộp số của lão béo về phá ra xem bên trong có cái gì, biết đâu các bác nhà mình nghĩ ra trò gì hay cho mấy cái hộp ấy thì hay nhỉ  hộp mới toanh, 8k/kg không phá cũng uổng


vâng cuối Tuần đi chơi nhé. em xem cái hộp số 8k/kg của bác Hải béo dư nào. giá đo mua về bán ve chai còn có lãi  :Big Grin: 

@namcnc 
có phải cái Du Xích anh nam nói đến là cái như thế này không ạ. anh đánh dấu vị trí lại sau đó cho quay đi lúc trở lại vị trí ban đầu nếu động cơ mất bước là biết được ko ạ?? 

em mượn tạm cái ảnh của bác anhxco

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác là như thế  qua hệ visme bi ren 5mm thì độ chính xác vị trí 0.005 là bình thường  chỉ cần encorder mắt người 1 vạch thôi hehehe( không chơi cận thị, viễn thị và loạn thị .... mù màu vẫn chơi được )

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì em up tiếp quả lấy dấu. Chỗ em làm đây là một trong những việc củ chuối nhất ạ. Các bác nhà mình làm máy nhiều roài thấy em có gì không phải thì bảo giúp em ạ. Hơi vô duyên ngựa non háu đá hoặc theo kiểu múa rìu qua mắt thợ, dưng mà chắc em chưa phải là người cuối cùng bắt đầu làm máy. Biết đâu sau này cũng có bác nào đấy lọ mọ từ đầu giông em hi hi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vụ in bản vẽ rồi dán lên tấm tôn em chỉ làm cho tấm phẳng và phải lắp lẫn thôi ạ, còn như khoan lỗ bắt thanh trượt thì em không dám in, em dán cái thước vào và đo thôi. Khoảng cách tâm lỗ thì em đọc ở cạnh cho dễ. Khoảng cách từ các cạnh cùng một phía của các lỗ cũng tương tự như khoảng cách tâm lỗ ạ.

Đây là cái thanh trượt cho trục Y, loại block có cánh của hãng Kotex. Loại này có tác dụng chống thấm, chống tràn rất tốt ạ.



Em ghi kích thước ra tờ giấy, các loai thước rút bọn em có thường số đo lệch nhau khá nhiều, thước 5m rút ra hết so với nhau thường dài ngắn 1-3cm. Vậy đo thước nào thì khi vạch dấu dùng thước ấy thôi ạ. Thước gỗ gấp thì tốt hơn, nhưng mà nó đắt và lính nhà em dùng tốn quá nên sau này em mua thước rút cho nó rẻ hì hì  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Lôi cái bàn map đểu ra bôi mực, chà lên 2 cái ray trục Y thấy cũng ổn, vậy coi như 2 cái đế trục Y này cùng trên một mặt phẳng, vậy em vạch roài lấy dấu thôi ạ, Tránh vạch dấu từng lỗ 1, em cũng dán thước lên rồi đọc đến đâu, vạch đến đấy, ví dụ 50-100-150-200 he he  :Smile: 



Khoanh cái vòng chỗ các điểm cần khoan cho dễ nhìn, mắt em cà la toét roài  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

Sau cái dại tiếp đến cái ngu  :Smile: 

Tềnh hềnh là sau khi khoan một mớ lỗ 22 đầu cái bệ Y để bắt cây Z, nhà em tí tửng khoan tiếp 2 hàng lỗ để bắt ray và thêm một mớ xung quanh nữa để gắn ốc định vị. Bi chừ mới thấy nhục dần đều với cái bệ Y này ạ.




Tất cả các mũi khoan đều không khoan được, mịa ui nó cứng vãi tè, loay hoay thế nào em tìm được một mũi khoan đen nhẻm phi 6 em giấu trong ngăn kéo. Sao tự dưng mình lại có cái mũi này thì em không nhớ, chỉ biết chắc phải thế nào em mới bỏ nó vào đây. Mang ra khoan, khá vất vả nhưng cũng được. Roài em khoan hết hai hàng bắt ray roài sang 4 hàng ốc định vị thì mũi khoan này chả ăn thua mấy, Cái bệ chết tiệt của em người ta tôi 2 bên cứng hơn ở giữa các bác ạ. Bó tay toàn phần.

Than vãn với lão Si phọ, hắn bẩu hắn mới được gửi cho mấy cái mũi phay và khoan từ bên bển cơ ạ, nhìn lạ lắm, rồi hắn đưa cho em một mớ, trong đó có 2 cái mũi khoan bé bé. Em vác ra khoan thử.

Ok, ngon choét, được một lúc tự dưng nghĩ ngợi linh tinh, thằng cha này có 2 cái mũi khoan thui, mình dùng hết của nó thì cũng hơi... tệ. Thế là em cho nước làm mát vào, phải ý thức tí chứ lị. Được một tẹo thì mũi khoan của hắn gẫy vụn ra như mảnh kính. Thay mũi 2 vào, một tẹo sau cũng vậy. Chít em roài.

Ra chợ giời, tìm mãi cũng được cái mũi khoan dư lày các bác ạ:





Mang về khoan, cũng ngon choét, được một tẹo thì ... mẻ lưỡi. Tức quá đi mất. Mang ra mài, khoan, lại mẻ tiếp. Chết em rồi.

Thằng cha thợ tiện đi qua, em bẩu sao nó thế này. Hắn nhòm nhòm, hỏi mũi này thép gió hay hợp kim. Em bẩu tao biết đâu, thấy giống giống mũi khoan của cha Si phọ với lị nó đắt lè thì mua thôi. Nó mang ra dí vào máy mài, mài thử rồi phán: Mũi hợp kim anh ạ. Anh tưới nước là nó nứt hết đấy.

Má ui em xém phát khùng, tiếc hai cái mũi khoan của cha Si phọ đưa em quá đi mất. Giá mà em không tưới nước thì đâu đến nỗi nó vỡ hết như thế  :Frown: 

Roài, mài lại, thằng cha thợ tiện bẩu em nó nứt dài roài, anh phải mài lâu lâu mới hết vết nứt. Chết tiệt thật.

Em khoan được kha khá rồi, mai còn hai chục lỗ nữa mà cái mũi khoan chỉ còn hơn 1cm thui, chả biết có đủ không nữa, hu hu

Em up cái này lên, nhỡ cụ nào cũng a ma tơ như em thì đừng làm giống em nhá, tiếc lém tiếc lém  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, ppgas, taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

không biết mấy cái lỗ này anh có làm ren không ta ? nếu mà có thì bảo đảm chết chắc hehehehe.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

> không biết mấy cái lỗ này anh có làm ren không ta ? nếu mà có thì bảo đảm chết chắc hehehehe.


Ren bắt ray M12 và ren bắt ốc căn chỉnh M8 sếp ạ. Bề mặt bị tôi cao tần cỡ 3mm. Em dùng mũi khoan 6 khoan lấy tâm, rồi dùng mũi 12.7 khoan xuống 3mm cho hết phần cứng, roài khoan 10,5 để ta rô M12 ạ. Lỗ ta rô M8 cũng vậy. Lúc trước taro M 20 không khoan rộng bề mặt gẫy mất 1 cặp mũi taro Nga ngố ngay từ nhát đầu tiên, em khoan rộng ra tẹo trên mặt rồi taro thì ổn ợ

----------


## thuhanoi

> không biết mấy cái lỗ này anh có làm ren không ta ? nếu mà có thì bảo đảm chết chắc hehehehe.


Chắc có lẽ trước khi khoan bác Tuấn phải đem cây trượt lên ướm với hàng dấu đã chấm chứ

----------


## Tuấn

> Chắc có lẽ trước khi khoan bác Tuấn phải đem cây trượt lên ướm với hàng dấu đã chấm chứ


Hì, em chưa ướm thử đã khoan, nghĩ cũng hơi dại, mai em thử xem hì hì  :Smile: , hổng vừa thì toi em  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hì, em chưa ướm thử đã khoan, nghĩ cũng hơi dại, mai em thử xem hì hì , hổng vừa thì toi em


Đùa thế thôi chứ ai không biết bác Tuấn kỹ lưỡng cực kỳ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Hé hé hé em khoan xong òi, vác cây ray ra thử vừa rùi ạ  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Thực hôm trước em cũng lo vụ bề mặt tôi cứng quá, nên lấy dấu xong áp thước vào kiểm tra lại thấy ổn là khoan luôn ợ, ăn may lần này he he, lần sau em sẽ mang cây ray ra áp trước cho chắc, đi đêm lắm có ngày gặp ma thì toi  :Smile: 

Mai em lại lang thang mất mấy hôm mới về, quay lại làm tiếp cái trục Z thui he he  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác Tuấn khoan xong rồi em mới dám có ý kiến.

Có vẻ bác chưa có kinh nghiệm lắm trong việc khoan lỗ trên thép đã tôi thế ấy.

Lần sau muốn rẻ, bác ra hàng cơ khí mua cái mũi khoan beton Vietnam hoặc cái mũi phay hàn mảnh hợp kim VN (Thắng lợi hay Hồng Ký gì gì đó), về mài lại cho có góc cắt và đỉnh nhọn.... sau đó khoan phà phà!
Ngon - Bổ - Rẻ 

Còn cái vụ mũi khoan hợp kim mà bác làm nứt không phải do nước, mà nó do va đập và lực nén dọc trục không phù hợp với tốc độ va dụng cụ khoan không phù hợp.
Nếu muốn thì phải khoan trên máy phay với F và S phù hợp

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Khoa C3, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn khoan xong rồi em mới dám có ý kiến.
> 
> Có vẻ bác chưa có kinh nghiệm lắm trong việc khoan lỗ trên thép đã tôi thế ấy.
> 
> Lần sau muốn rẻ, bác ra hàng cơ khí mua cái mũi khoan beton Vietnam hoặc cái mũi phay hàn mảnh hợp kim VN (Thắng lợi hay Hồng Ký gì gì đó), về mài lại cho có góc cắt và đỉnh nhọn.... sau đó khoan phà phà!
> Ngon - Bổ - Rẻ 
> 
> Còn cái vụ mũi khoan hợp kim mà bác làm nứt không phải do nước, mà nó do va đập và lực nén dọc trục không phù hợp với tốc độ va dụng cụ khoan không phù hợp.
> Nếu muốn thì phải khoan trên máy phay với F và S phù hợp


Hay quá, cái chiêu dùng mũi khoan bê tông mài lại quá hay bác ạ, lần sau em sẽ dùng he he  :Smile: 

Hôm em đi mua mũi khoan có anh bạn đi cùng, tên này là con sếp cũ của em, hắn bị đày sang Vn mấy tuần lang thang đi làm với bọn em, hắn kể ở nhà hắn dùng cái mũi khoan khỉ gió gì đấy rồi khoan cháy luôn. Vác ra khoe với bố bị chửi cho một trận, nghe thấy bảo đắt lè bác ạ. Hôm đi mua hắn bẩu cái mũi kia phủ lớp quỉ quái gì đó, không tưới nước nó cháy béng cái lớp ấy đi. Hì hì thế mà em cứ tưởng do nước  :Smile: 

Mũi khoan bê tông thì em biêt òi, còn cái đầu phay gắn 2 mảnh hợp kim bác chụp cho em xin cái hềnh với ạ, nhỡ chẳng may mà con máy em chế nó chạy được thì em còn có cái phay mấy thứ cứng cứng  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Hay quá, cái chiêu dùng mũi khoan bê tông mài lại quá hay bác ạ, lần sau em sẽ dùng he he 
> 
> Hôm em đi mua mũi khoan có anh bạn đi cùng, tên này là con sếp cũ của em, hắn bị đày sang Vn mấy tuần lang thang đi làm với bọn em, hắn kể ở nhà hắn dùng cái mũi khoan khỉ gió gì đấy rồi khoan cháy luôn. Vác ra khoe với bố bị chửi cho một trận, nghe thấy bảo đắt lè bác ạ. Hôm đi mua hắn bẩu cái mũi kia phủ lớp quỉ quái gì đó, không tưới nước nó cháy béng cái lớp ấy đi. Hì hì thế mà em cứ tưởng do nước 
> 
> Mũi khoan bê tông thì em biêt òi, còn cái đầu phay gắn 2 mảnh hợp kim bác chụp cho em xin cái hềnh với ạ, nhỡ chẳng may mà con máy em chế nó chạy được thì em còn có cái phay mấy thứ cứng cứng



Đối với lưỡi cắt người ta hay phủ 1 lớp TiN, TiCN, TiAlN, CrN... để tăng độ cứng , độ bền nhiệt, độ chống bám dính...

Các mũi thép gió có mạ một lớp vàng hoặc tím chính là phủ lớp tăng cường đó, nếu không tưới nguội nó làm nóng cháy lớp thép gió nền làm bong lớp phủ, mất tác dụng lớp tăng cường.

Các mũi hợp kim thì đa số chịu được nhiệt tốt hơn nhưng nếu không tưới nguội thì nó cũng làm giảm cứng hợp kim và cháy lớp phủ.

Cho nên bác thấy trong mấy cái máy hi speed tưới nguội bắn mù mịt như bão sương mù, thậm chí tưới nguội qua lỗ thông trên chính mũi cắt làm giải nhiệt tốt và phoi thoát ra tốt hơn....

Ưu điểm của mũi thép gió là dẻo hơn, chịu rung động tốt hơn
Còn mũi hợp kim nếu gặp rung động sẽ dễ vỡ.

Còn cái mũi hàn mảnh hợp kim của Thắng Lợi thì web nó có cái hình bé xíu thế này:



Sory vì đưa chiêu trễ nhé...
Quan điểm của mình là có tương đau mới nhớ đời!  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Đối với lưỡi cắt người ta hay phủ 1 lớp TiN, TiCN, TiAlN, CrN... để tăng độ cứng , độ bền nhiệt, độ chống bám dính...
> 
> Các mũi thép gió có mạ một lớp vàng hoặc tím chính là phủ lớp tăng cường đó, nếu không tưới nguội nó làm nóng cháy lớp thép gió nền làm bong lớp phủ, mất tác dụng lớp tăng cường.
> 
> Các mũi hợp kim thì đa số chịu được nhiệt tốt hơn nhưng nếu không tưới nguội thì nó cũng làm giảm cứng hợp kim và cháy lớp phủ.
> 
> Cho nên bác thấy trong mấy cái máy hi speed tưới nguội bắn mù mịt như bão sương mù, thậm chí tưới nguội qua lỗ thông trên chính mũi cắt làm giải nhiệt tốt và phoi thoát ra tốt hơn....
> 
> Ưu điểm của mũi thép gió là dẻo hơn, chịu rung động tốt hơn
> ...


Em cám ơn  bác, vụ mũi khoan bê tông em sẽ nhớ đến.... già  :Smile:  vậy khi phay mũi hợp kim mà tốc độ nhanh cũng nên tưới nguội hả bác ?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Yes,

Bác cứ xem người ta tiện hoặc phay inox là thấy ngay mà!

Hợp kim là 1 loại carbide

Inox khi nóng đỏ lên nó hình thành carbide.

Carbide gặp carbide thì Bai Cạc!

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC, taih2, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Yes,
> 
> Bác cứ xem người ta tiện hoặc phay inox là thấy ngay mà!
> 
> Hợp kim là 1 loại carbide
> 
> Inox khi nóng đỏ lên nó hình thành carbide.
> 
> Carbide gặp carbide thì Bai Cạc!


Chết tiệt thật, lính nhà em tiện với phay inox chả ma nào tưới nguội khi dùng dao hợp kim cả, để mai em tùng xẻo mấy cha này  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tốc độ thấp thì vận tốc dài thấp, dao mài tốt ... tiện inox không tưới nguội cũng OK

Nhưng năng suất thấp và dao không bền.

Bác cứ bảo họ tưới nguội vào và tăng năng suất lên và so sánh mức độ bền dao xem sao!

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay rảnh rang được tẹo, lại lôi con máy ra nghịch tiếp  :Smile:  ( hé hé câu giờ quá  :Smile:  )

Cái mẹt bắt ray trục X của em sau khi mài phá thì nó dư lày:



Bổn cũ soạn lại, em có cái hũ mực, bôi lên roài mài:



Chiều này được có dư lày, còn khướt  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

Bác này câu giờ quá. Bác nạo cả mặt luôn ạ? Bác khoanh cái vùng ưu tiên nạo ra ( phần bắt ray, bắt mặt bích motor gối BK, BF) xong lấy máy mài mài phá sâu những chỗ không cần nnạo xuống cho nó nhanh bác ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác này câu giờ quá. Bác nạo cả mặt luôn ạ? Bác khoanh cái vùng ưu tiên nạo ra ( phần bắt ray, bắt mặt bích motor gối BK, BF) xong lấy máy mài mài phá sâu những chỗ không cần nnạo xuống cho nó nhanh bác ạ.


Cái đế trục Z chỉ có 600x600 em cũng đã phay bớt ở giữa để cạo cho nhanh, còn tấm này dài 1m6, em sợ rà mực không tốt nó vặn nên không dám liều.

Lúc mài phá đã dùng thanh trượt để so mặt phẳng rồi, nhưng lúc bôi mực thì nó vẫn như mặt giặc bác ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Có tí tẹo tiến triển, em lại up lên khoe chút hé hé  :Smile: 

Đầu tiên là iem có 2 bạn làm cùng được .... mấy hôm, đỡ bao nhiêu  :Smile:  cuối tuần này các bạn ấy lại bựn việc khác, em lại cô đơn một mềnh hu hu  :Smile: 

bệ trục Y đã khoan xong, lo gần chết, thép cứng vãi tè, khoan đã khổ, taro còn khổ hơn, gãy cả mớ taro mới xong ạ, 2 hàng ốc M12 bắt ray, 4 hàng ốc M8 bắt ốc tăng chỉnh chiều ngang và định vị cho ray. Vụ bệ Y này em tưởng lợi dụng được cái bệ sẵn có, đâu ngờ cái bệ nó tôi cứng, khoan và taro 120 nhát gần chết he he, bi chừ thì em nó xong roài ợ, bắt ray lên nhìn .... cũng hợp  :Smile: 



Tiếp là 2 cái mặt X và Z to tổ chảng em nạo ... tàm tạm, đang nhờ 2 bạn khoan và taro giùm.

Mặt bắt ray X, còn đang khoan:



Cột Z, taro thấy ngon hơn hẳn vụ cái bệ Y :






Em chế cái thước vuông. Đầu tiên là kiếm 2 cái ray máy phô tô, roài thì bôi mực vào nạo cho nó thẳng, thanh đứng em nạo 1 mặt, thanh nằm em làm cả 2 mặt




roài thì hàn 1 cái đoạn ngắn ngắn, dùng 2 con ốc bắt vào, để cho nó co xong mai em chỉnh 2 con ốc này, dùng 1 cây trượt 45 mới, đặt đồng hồ so lên roài chỉnh ạ. Nguyên lý chỉnh thì cạnh đáy nằm trên 1 đường thẳng, lật qua lật lại cái thước mà cạnh trên rà đồng hồ không nhảy thì là nó vuông ạ, nghiêng bên nào em chỉnh 2 con ốc chút chút  :Smile:

----------

anhxco, taih2

----------


## Luyến

ôi cái mặt này của bác đẹp thế hình bàn cờ kìa

----------


## taih2

Cái khoan đó, model gì ? Mua bao nhiêu tiền thế bác Tuấn ?

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Tuấn nạo đẹp quá! sắp tới em rỗi bác chỉ em vài chiêu để em nạo vơi  :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái khoan đó, model gì ? Mua bao nhiêu tiền thế bác Tuấn ?





Hàng tàu bác ạ, em mua chỗ nhà hàng xóm cụ Luyến, 4,5 củ. Dùng ổn ạ. Khoan mũi 22 rồi chưa thấy sao  :Smile: 

[QUOTE=Luyến;36680]ôi cái mặt này của bác đẹp thế hình bàn cờ kìa 




> Bác Tuấn nạo đẹp quá! sắp tới em rỗi bác chỉ em vài chiêu để em nạo vơi


Em nghịch cho biết thui mờ, thấy cũng vui vui ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Tẩu hỏa nhập ma, đổi gió chém tung tung tí  :Smile: 

Kính các cụ, công cuộc dóng con máy C cùi của em nó dẫm chân tại chỗ 2 hôm nay roài. Để lấy tinh thần nghịch tiếp em kéo cái thớt này lên, xì pam tí về mấy cái trò nạo vớ nạo vẩn em nghịch mấy tháng nay ạ  :Smile: 


1. Vật liệu làm lưỡi nạo sếp theo thứ tự tốt dần là : dũa ngoại < lưỡi thép gió bản 3mm, rộng 25mm < lưỡi cưa đĩa tròn. Cái lưỡi cưa đĩa tròn cắt ra là sắc nhất và bền hơn cả ạ, dùng lâu phải mài hơn mấy cái kia.

2. Góc mài lưỡi nạo: Lớn hơn 90 độ. Em mài cả 2 mặt vát, tạo 2 góc cắt. Cùn bên này lật sang nạo tiếp bên kia.

3. Chiều dài thanh nạo khoảng 70cm. Em tì vào bụng, roài đẩy như mấy thằng nhật hay làm. Thanh nạo cần mềm tẹo ( em dùng ống phi 12 đập dẹt ra ) khi nạo ấn tay xuống thì vết nạo dễ chính xác hơn.

Nạo thô đi tầm 0,3 vạch/ lần. Sau khi phang cả cái mặt bắt ray trục X cho nó phẳng, em nảy ra ý định chỉ nạo 2 vệt bắt ray trục Z xem sao. Kết quả là khó vãi linh hồn ạ. Công để nạo 2 vệt bắt ray lâu hơn nhiều so với nạo cả mặt phẳng. Lý do là rất khó lấy dấu để nạo.

Đây là mặt trục Z. Sau khi nạo phẳng một bên, rà lấy chiều cao bên kia :



Các con số em ghi bên cạnh là chiều cao cần phải phá khi đo. ( tính theo đơn vị vạch 0,01mm )

Thanh lắp ray trục Z sau khi nạo còn lệch đầu cuối 3 vạch nó như thế này :



Như vậy là em cho ăn xuống so với mặt phẳng trước khi nạo là khoảng 2mm. 

Để phá bớt 2mm em dùng đá cắt, dựng đứng viên đá lên cắt đều, ngang dọc theo hình bàn cờ, mỗi vết rạch đều tay đi sâu xuống khoảng 0,4-0,5mm. Rạch xong mài đều cho đến hết vết vạch thì coi như em nó đi mất nửa ly. 

Muốn ăn nông hơn thì em dùng đá mài, dựng đứng máy lên, cho viên đá ăn ở cạnh thì nó đi xuống sâu tầm 0,1mm. Cũng bằng cách này em nghịch trong 1-2 hôm thì phần đầu đến cuối đoạn bắt ray còn lệch 2-3 vạch. ( 2-3 vạch là chỗ thấp nhất ạ, còn chỗ gồ cao thì em kệ nó, lấy nạo đẩy đi thì các chỗ cao nó đi đầu tiên hé hé )

Roài cũng lấy thước, cũng bôi mực em dùng cái máy mài, lắp viên nhám vào, chỗ nào có mực thì mài nó đi, thấy đều đều mực ăn lan ra thì dùng nạo, nạo tiếp.

2-3 vạch thì nạo được roài. Cứ thế nạo thui, lấy thước bôi mực lên roài chỗ nào cao thì nạo nó đi.

Cái thước thì em cũng nạo lấy. Thiên hạ dạy cách làm thước là lấy 3 cây, đảo nhau roài nạo dần. Em thì em áp nó vào cái ray phẳng của cái bệ Y, nạo xong đến lúc cứ nạo chỗ nào thì chỗ ấy nó lõm thì em quay ra làm cái bàn map. Nạo cái bàn đến lúc cứ nạo là lõm thì em bôi bột rà lên mặt bàn, đặt thước lên roài đẩy tới đẩy lui. Nặng phết đấy ạ. Em có 3 loại bột, loại màu sáng thì thô hơn, đẩy nó còn đi, loại đậm nhất mịn lắm, đẩy nó nặng như cái cùm. 2 thằng đẩy mới chạy ạ. Cái thước của em dài có 70cm, bản 10cm thui ợ. Bột mịn nó mút lắm nên đẩy nặng kinh hoàng. Ngại chế cái ben khí nén cho nó đẩy nên em rủ một tên đẩy cùng, như kiểu Quan công ngày xưa xay bột đậu nành ấy ạ. 2 ngày thì nó cũng xong ợ.

Bi chừ đến đoạn rà mặt cây Z thì 2 hôm nay em chả tiến được bước nào. Nạo mãi, nạo mãi mà 2-3 vạch nó vẫn còn. Không hiểu sao nó không đi hay sao ý. Đặt đồng hồ so vào chỗ bắt ray thì thẳng lắm rồi, mà cứ bắt ray lên rồi rà đồng hồ lên mặt ray thì đoạn cuối khoảng 10cm nó cứ nhảy lên 2-3 vạch. Oải quá là oải. Còn mỗi tí mà sao 2 ngày roài tháo ray ra, lắp ray vào, đo đo căn căn, 2-3 vạch vẫn còn mới đau em. 

Thui vứt đấy đã, em đi uống bia đây, cụ nào đi với em hông ?



Hay là em đo đồng hồ lên mặt trên thanh ray nó không ổn nhỉ ? thôi kệ đây, mai em nghịch tiếp  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác cố quá sẽ trở thành.... quá cố!

Bản thân cây ray nó có sai số vài vạch rồi, bất kể cấp chính xác rail đó cỡ nào... 

Nhưng em đoán Rail bác cấp cao thôi, chưa đến súp-pờ hay un-trà.

Mượn tạm cái hình của Hiwin, của bác có thể của đế quốc nào đó nhưng cũng tương tự theo chuẩn tư bản thôi.

Bác chú ý thông số H trong bảng dưới nhé!



Dưới 3 vạch (0.01mm/vạch) thì OK rồi.

Còn nếu đồng hồ so của bác nó 0.001mm thì bác phải nạo tiếp thôi... vì nó hỏng rồi!

----------

Gamo, Luyến, mig21, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác cố quá sẽ trở thành.... quá cố!
> 
> Bản thân cây ray nó có sai số vài vạch rồi, bất kể cấp chính xác rail đó cỡ nào... 
> 
> Nhưng em đoán Rail bác cấp cao thôi, chưa đến súp-pờ hay un-trà.
> 
> Mượn tạm cái hình của Hiwin, của bác có thể của đế quốc nào đó nhưng cũng tương tự theo chuẩn tư bản thôi.
> 
> Bác chú ý thông số H trong bảng dưới nhé!
> ...


Thanks cụ, vậy em làm nốt buổi sáng mai nữa rồi coi như xong cái 2 mặt bắt ray này. Đồng hồ so của em nó có 0,01 thôi bác ạ. Em thấy lạ là sao mặt bắt ray thì phẳng mà so lên mặt trên nó ứ phẳng, có lẽ là mặt trên họ không ưu tiên nên nó vậy, còn đo vào rãnh bi thì hơi khó vì em chưa vặn chết ốc công 2 bên.

----------


## Tuấn

Nhục dần đều với mấy con ốc  :Frown: 

Số là em chả cần cái máy nó chính xác cho lắm, chạy được là được, chỉ muốn nhân tiện chế cháo thì xem nó sai số đến đâu thui ợ. Cũng tại đợt trước em có cái hân hạnh được vác tráp theo các sư thúc, sư bá đến chỗ một cụ chạy máy CNC ở kcn Quang minh. Cụ này có cái xưởng chắc khoảng 1-2 ha gì đấy, có đấu vài chục hay 1-2 trăm con máy cnc nhật đang chạy trong ấy. Anh bạn em đặt vấn đề cần gia công cnc mấy thứ ba lăng nhăng, cụ này bẩu : cái này em tiện hay phay 4 trục đều được, dưng mà độ chính xác anh cần thì máy em nó không làm được ạ.

Oài, lâu lắm mới gặp một cha bẩu mình không làm chính xác thế này thế kia được. Dân này pở rồ roài  :Smile: 

Em chế con máy này làm tiền đề lấy kinh nghiệm cho con plasma sau này ( nếu có thể  :Smile:  ) sai số 0,5mm là cái đích em cần cho con plasma này ợ.

Cái mặt cột Z sau khi nạo chán nạo chê, đồng phẳng roài, ta rô xong roài, bắt ray lên, lấy thước kẹp xem 2 đầu với giữa nó có lệch không, cũng ổn, vặn ốc vào, úi mẹ ơi nó chạy.

Hoá ra cái ray của em nó được sản xuất ở phố hàng Bún ngoài Hà lội các bác ạ. Mềm xèo. Vặn ốc nó chạy cả chục vạch. Để không thì nó thẳng, vặn ốc vào nó cong ca cong queo. 2 hàng ốc công 2 bên để chỉnh sang phải, sang trái. Nhìn thì dễ mà vặn thấy khó vãi tè. 

Em đặt cái thước bên cạnh, vác thanh sắt cho lên trên cho khỏi chạy, đặt đồng hồ so lên con trượt, vừa đấy vừa chỉnh, vừa vặn mấy con ốc công 2 bên mà cả buổi sáng chưa xong một cây. Chỉnh quá tay tí nó chạy sang bên luôn và ngay. 

Tất cả các kỹ thụt vặn vừa tới, rồi nhích, rồi nhích, má ui em nể các pở rồ chế máy thật, vặn uỵch phát xong con máy, sai số 1 vạch mới kinh

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Luyến

anh lắp hổng có đúng cách lên cái ray nó ẽo ợt như vậy. thông thường người ta phay hạ bậc cố định xuống mấy mm sau đó đặt ray vào và chèn bằng 1 hàng ốc côn như của anh để giữ chặt cái ray đúng vị trí không cho chạy qua chạy lại.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

Em nhớ ngày trước có cụ Dungtb có đưa 1 bài bên thegioicnc về căn chỉnh máy, ngồi đọc lại roài copy về từ từ em ngâm cíu ạ.

Nguồn http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...p-may-cnc.html

bài của cụ dungtb dư lày ạ :

Hôm nay đọc được bài này trên meslab, nhưng có vẻ nó chưa hoàn thiện , các bác chém tiếp đi ạ

Ðề: CNC - Quy trình lắp ráp và căn chỉnh máy CNC

Đây là một quy trình chuẩn để tạo ra một máy CNC chính xác, các bước phải đúng tuần tự,không được ăn bớt, và đặc biệt là bước trước phải đảm bảo yêu cầu kỹ thuật thì bước sau mới được tiếp tục.
Ký hiệu từng bước lắp ráp là :Bước I-A-1 trong đó
- I, II, III... : là cấp độ cao nhất, sau khi lắp xong bước thì chuyển sang bước II, III
- A, B, C ... : là cấp độ vừa nghĩa là các bước A, B, C có thể cùng lắp đồng thời
- 1, 2, 3 ... : là các bước tuần tự trong cấp độ A, B, C.
Tôi xin đưa ra đây là QUY TRÌNH LẮP RÁP VÀ CĂN CHỈNH CHUẨN CỦA TRUNG TÂM PHAY CNC sử dụng LINEAR GUIDE
1- Bước I-A-1 : Căn chỉnh mặt phẳng lắp Linear guide way thật phẳng so với trọng tâm trái đất ( ~ 0,02/1000), Đồng thời kiểm tra độ thẳng và độ phẳng của bề mặt bắt linear guider way đảm bảo yêu cầu kỹ thuật ( yêu cầu kỹ thuật được lấy theo linear guide của các hãng mình sử dụng ( Của THK, HWIN, ABBA,... là khác nhau)



2 - Bước I-A-2 : Lắp 2 sống trượt ( Linear guide way)
Linh kiện: 
- 2 sống trượt HWIN RGH 45HA 2R 1200 ZB UP II KK ( chú ý: cùng một hãng sản xuất sẽ có nhiều chủng loại sống trượt khác nhau sẽ quyết định độ chính xác của máy, giá thành máy, cũng như tuổi thọ của máy. Mỗi hãng sẽ có một yêu cầu kỹ thuật lắp ráp riêng, thông số riêng, nên khi sản xuất cần phải yêu cầu hỗ trợ kỹ thuật tối đa của nhà cung cấp, cần đọc thật kỹ catalogue của nhà cung cấp)
- Phiến tỳ sống trượt
- Bu lông M12x1.75xL35-40 momen vặn 
Ma = 1200 Kgf-cm ( Hiwin)
Ma = 1200 Kgf-cm ( Rexroth)
Ma = 1400 Kgf-cm ( Schaeffler)
- Bu lông vặn phiến tỳ sống trượt M6x1xL20 Ma = 140 kgf-cm
Dụng cụ :
- Thước đá chuẩn có dung sai độ thẳng 0,001mm ( tham khảo hãng obishi của Nhật) dụng cụ này nhất định phải có 
- Cụm căn chỉnh thước đá ( ảnh tham khảo)
- Cà lê lực, có thể điều chỉnh lực văn tương ứng với từng cơ bu lông với nhau. Đảm bảo các bu lông sẽ vặn đều lực với nhau, tránh nội lực cục bộ, đảm bảo máy làm việc ổn định.
- Đồng hồ so dạng chân què bẻ được về 2 phía ( tiện cho quá trình lắp ráp hơn là đồng hồ so dạng đầu cầu) độ chính xác là 0,002mm.
- Bộ gá đồng hồ so
Quy trình lắp 2 sống trượt
- Mục đích: Lắp 2 sống trượt sao cho các mặt trên của Block di chuyển đồng phẳng với nhau. Các mặt bên của block di chuyển trên 2 mặt phẳng( đường thăng) song song với nhau.
- Cách Lắp :
Coi sống trượt trái là sống trượt chính ta sẽ lắp sống trượt phải theo sống trượt bên trái.
B1_ Đặt sống trượt trái vào vị trí lắp ghép trên bệ máy. Lắp lỏng 23 con bu lông M12 vào sống trượt.
B2_Bắt 23 phiến tỳ vào sống trượt. Bắt M6 vào phiến tỳ.Dùng cà lê lực chỉnh sao cho phù hợp. Tuần tự vặn từ con bu lông từ 1 đến 23 theo số lẻ sau đó vặn từ con 2 đến 22 theo số chẵn với Momen vặn : M = 0,4Ma (lần 1) M = 0,7Ma( lần 2) M = Ma ( lần 3)
B3_ Sau khi vặn chặt các phiến tỳ để đảm bảo cho sống trượt đã tỳ vào vai của bệ.Ta bắt đầu văn chặt các bu lông M12 cũng tuần tự như trên.
B4_Đặt thước đá lên cụm căn chỉnh. Dùng đồng hồ so đạt lên block của sống trượt trái, đo 2 vị trí đầu và cuối của thước theo 2 phương. Căn chỉnh sao cho 2 vị trí này đồng hồ so bằng không.Khi đó đảm bảo thước đã được căn chuẩn.Cho các block di chuyển dọc theo sống trượt và kiểm tra xem đồng hồ so có bị chênh lệch nhiều không, thường các máy yêu cầu độ thẳng của sống trượt là dưới 0,01/1000mm ( phụ thuộc ty loại sống trượt). Nếu tại vị trí nào mà không đảm bảo yêu cầu thì ta lới lỏng phiến tỳ và xiến bu lông tại vị trí đó với Momen = Ma +/- 10%Ma 
B5_Bắt sống trượt phải. Tuần tự như B2, B3. Sau đó dùng đồng hồ so tại 2 vị trí khi bắt sống trượt trái đa so.Ta đo và căn chỉnh như bước B4 đảm bảo độ thẳng 0,01/1000mm.
Ảnh tham khảo






Kết thúc bước I - A - 2


tềnh hềnh là đầu giờ chiều, sau khi cà phé cho nó bềnh tễnh em bắt xong được 01 cây ray, thẳng so với cái thước đểu của em.

Hóa ra mấy con ốc bắt ray phải xiết khá đều tay, rồi mới chỉnh ốc công 2 bên, từ từ từng tí một, zich zắc như lúc cầm tay con nhà người ta mới được. May số là 2 cái mặt bắt ray nó phẳng rồi đấy, không thì em chả biết đường nào mà lần nữa.

bắt cây thứ 2 còn chuối hơn. Đo bằng thước cặp khoảng cách giữa 2 ray không có sai số chi cả, đặt đồng hồ so lên block bên bắt xong, roài ngó ngó đặt cái đầu đo vào bụng cây ray. Đo hoài không chỉnh được. Hóa ra bụng cây ray, chỗ giữa 2 vạt chéo chéo chạy bi nó ứ thẳng. Loay hoay mãi mới tìm được cách đo từ block này sang cạnh bên của block kia. con block ma dè in déc ma nì nó mài như kít í ạ, cái cạnh sát mặt trên, chỗ được mài đẹp nhất nó ứ thẳng, rê rê là kim nó nhảy. So với cái mặt em nạo bắt ray nó còn đếch phẳng bằng. Thía mới biết sao bọn thụy sỹ nó nạo cả con trượt, Haizz... 500 giờ nạo tay của nó sau mài phẳng cho 1 con máy.

 Đành lấy mực đánh dấu vào 1 điểm trên con block cần đo, rồi dùng 2 tay từ từ đủn cả 2 con 2 bên, một con có đế đồng hồ và con kia có cái đầu đồng hồ, sao cho cái đồng hồ đo đúng 1 điểm thui, hóa ra chả lệch lắm, đâu đó 3 vạch. Thui, tìm ra cách rồi, mai em nghịch tiếp.

Các cao thủ đâu òi, bỏ em bơ vơ 1 mềnh thía lày à ? À mà thui chít em rồi, mềnh chê con block với cái ray được làm ở phường Hàng Mã, phố hàng Bún mà cái lão mua giúp mềnh lão ý đọc được thì chít chít mất, hắn không mua giùm nữa thì bỏ bu em. Hy vọng là lão ý không đọc, hé hé hé  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Rút kinh nghiệm vặn ốc bắt ray phát nào  :Smile: 

Căn cứ vào bài này bên meslab ạ: http://www.meslab.org/mes/threads/18...h-may-CNC.html


Đây là một quy trình chuẩn để tạo ra một máy CNC chính xác, các bước phải đúng tuần tự,không được ăn bớt, và đặc biệt là bước trước phải đảm bảo yêu cầu kỹ thuật thì bước sau mới được tiếp tục. Cái này đúng tuyệt đối 
Ký hiệu từng bước lắp ráp là :Bước I-A-1 trong đó
- I, II, III... : là cấp độ cao nhất, sau khi lắp xong bước thì chuyển sang bước II, III
- A, B, C ... : là cấp độ vừa nghĩa là các bước A, B, C có thể cùng lắp đồng thời
- 1, 2, 3 ... : là các bước tuần tự trong cấp độ A, B, C.
Tôi xin đưa ra đây là QUY TRÌNH LẮP RÁP VÀ CĂN CHỈNH CHUẨN CỦA TRUNG TÂM PHAY CNC sử dụng LINEAR GUIDE
1- Bước I-A-1 : Căn chỉnh mặt phẳng lắp Linear guide way thật phẳng so với trọng tâm trái đất ( ~ 0,02/1000), Đồng thời kiểm tra độ thẳng và độ phẳng của bề mặt bắt linear guider way đảm bảo yêu cầu kỹ thuật ( yêu cầu kỹ thuật được lấy theo linear guide của các hãng mình sử dụng ( Của THK, HWIN, ABBA,... là khác nhau)



Cái thước nước này không vấn đề gì lắm, xin đểu cũng được, em đang có 1 cái, mua cũng không đắt lắm ợ, hình như trong Sì gòn có bán, trên dưới chục chai 1 chiếc thì phải.


2 - Bước I-A-2 : Lắp 2 sống trượt ( Linear guide way)
Linh kiện: 
- 2 sống trượt HWIN RGH 45HA 2R 1200 ZB UP II KK ( chú ý: cùng một hãng sản xuất sẽ có nhiều chủng loại sống trượt khác nhau sẽ quyết định độ chính xác của máy, giá thành máy, cũng như tuổi thọ của máy. Mỗi hãng sẽ có một yêu cầu kỹ thuật lắp ráp riêng, thông số riêng, nên khi sản xuất cần phải yêu cầu hỗ trợ kỹ thuật tối đa của nhà cung cấp, cần đọc thật kỹ catalogue của nhà cung cấp)
- Phiến tỳ sống trượt, cái này em dùng thanh phi tròn 5 cho ray 45
- Bu lông M12x1.75xL35-40 momen vặn  cái này em ứ có, cầm cái lục giác thì em cầm ở các vị trí khác nhau, vặn hết sức để có các lực khác nhau thui, cầm gần thì yếu, xa khoẻ hơn hé hé 
Ma = 1200 Kgf-cm ( Hiwin)
Ma = 1200 Kgf-cm ( Rexroth)
Ma = 1400 Kgf-cm ( Schaeffler)
- Bu lông vặn phiến tỳ sống trượt M6x1xL20 Ma = 140 kgf-cm cái này em dùng M8
Dụng cụ :
- Thước đá chuẩn có dung sai độ thẳng 0,001mm ( tham khảo hãng obishi của Nhật) dụng cụ này nhất định phải có cái này em tự trồng được
- Cụm căn chỉnh thước đá ( ảnh tham khảo) chưa có mới đau, đang kê 3 con ốc hé hé 




- Cà lê lực, có thể điều chỉnh lực văn tương ứng với từng cơ bu lông với nhau. Đảm bảo các bu lông sẽ vặn đều lực với nhau, tránh nội lực cục bộ, đảm bảo máy làm việc ổn định.
- Đồng hồ so dạng chân què bẻ được về 2 phía ( tiện cho quá trình lắp ráp hơn là đồng hồ so dạng đầu cầu) độ chính xác là 0,002mm. đồng hồ của em có 0,01 thui 
- Bộ gá đồng hồ so cái này có roài, dưng mà đồ hơi đểu, lần sau kiếm đồ tốt tốt tí, dùng an toàn hơn
Quy trình lắp 2 sống trượt
- Mục đích: Lắp 2 sống trượt sao cho các mặt trên của Block di chuyển đồng phẳng với nhau. Các mặt bên của block di chuyển trên 2 mặt phẳng( đường thăng) song song với nhau.
- Cách Lắp :
Coi sống trượt trái là sống trượt chính ta sẽ lắp sống trượt phải theo sống trượt bên trái.
B1_ Đặt sống trượt trái vào vị trí lắp ghép trên bệ máy. Lắp lỏng 23 con bu lông M12 vào sống trượt. Cái này đã làm 
B2_Bắt 23 phiến tỳ vào sống trượt. Bắt M6 vào phiến tỳ.Dùng cà lê lực chỉnh sao cho phù hợp. Tuần tự vặn từ con bu lông từ 1 đến 23 theo số lẻ sau đó vặn từ con 2 đến 22 theo số chẵn với Momen vặn : M = 0,4Ma (lần 1) M = 0,7Ma( lần 2) M = Ma ( lần 3) Cái này mất cả buổi sáng mới biết  :Smile:  vặn lần lượt, cùng lực vặn,  vặn vội tí thì chắc chắn lại phải tháo ra  :Smile: 




B3_ Sau khi vặn chặt các phiến tỳ để đảm bảo cho sống trượt đã tỳ vào vai của bệ.Ta bắt đầu văn chặt các bu lông M12 cũng tuần tự như trên. Sai bét, bu lông M12 phải vặn khá khá vào chứ không thể để lỏng rồi xiết các phiến tì vào được. Em xiết bu lông bằng cách cầm vào sát bên trong của thanh lục giác, quay mạnh hết tay thì coi như nó bằng 1/3 lực vặn ở ngoài cùng chi đó  :Smile:  Nếu để bulong M12 hơi lỏng, chỉnh xong ốc tì, vặn M12 chặt phát lệch luôn  
B4_Đặt thước đá lên cụm căn chỉnh. Dùng đồng hồ so đạt lên block của sống trượt trái, đo 2 vị trí đầu và cuối của thước theo 2 phương. Căn chỉnh sao cho 2 vị trí này đồng hồ so bằng không.Khi đó đảm bảo thước đã được căn chuẩn.Cho các block di chuyển dọc theo sống trượt và kiểm tra xem đồng hồ so có bị chênh lệch nhiều không, thường các máy yêu cầu độ thẳng của sống trượt là dưới 0,01/1000mm ( phụ thuộc ty loại sống trượt). Nếu tại vị trí nào mà không đảm bảo yêu cầu thì ta lới lỏng phiến tỳ và xiến bu lông tại vị trí đó với Momen = Ma +/- 10%Ma Cái này nói thì dễ, làm chả dễ tí nào, con ốc công em vặn 1/8 vòng một mới được, ẩu tí nó sai bét nhè  :Smile: 
B5_Bắt sống trượt phải. Tuần tự như B2, B3. Sau đó dùng đồng hồ so tại 2 vị trí khi bắt sống trượt trái đa so.Ta đo và căn chỉnh như bước B4 đảm bảo độ thẳng 0,01/1000mm. Vụ căn vào đâu của sống trượt phải làm em loay hoay cả tiếng đồng hồ, sau em căn vào con block mới thấy ổn ạ, căn vào sống trượt khó vãi linh hồn  :Smile:  Vụ này chắc phải có cách nào đó dễ hơn, vì căn như em là phải đẩy cả 2 con block ở hai bên chạy cùng, chỉ căn vào một điểm đánh dấu duy nhất trên con block bên phải ( bên trái đặt giá đỡ cái đông hồ ) đẩy kiểu này khá cực. Còn nếu căn khi thanh sống trượt còn chưa xiết chặt thì lúc vặn chặt nó khác đến vài vạch, bất chấp ốc công hay sống tì đã xiết rất chặt




Đây mới là ngày vặn ốc đầu tiên của em, chắc còn gà vịt lém ạ, học phí còn nhiều lém. Mong các bác chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để đám lính mới bọn em đỡ học phí ạ.

thanks các bác

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn anh làm thì cũng thê thảm thiệt , nhưng em làm chắc 2 tiếng là xong cặp ray, em chỉ sợ 2 hàng lổ ốc xiên xẹo nên khi xiết vào thì làm cong ray , do đó phải biết vặn em nào vào trước , vào sau sẽ nhanh hơn, em có chơi cái gờ nào đâu ( lười ) cũng ok lắm , 0.01 trên tổng chiều dài ray cũng không đến nổi xấu hổ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chia buồn cùng bác!

Chắc là các lỗ ốc bắt ray bác làm theo phong cách hàng bun rồi.

Mấy cái lỗ này em thường khoan trực tiếp trên máy phay hoặc cnc.

Nếu bác khoan tay (kể cả khoan cần hoặc khoan từ ...) mà không có bộ gá trượt di chuyển khoan thì nguy cơ lỗ ốc tạo thành đường thẳng như rắn là rất cao.

Nếu độ trồi sụt do các lỗ ốc tạo thành trên cùng 1 đường thẳng khoảng max 0.3mm thì còn có thể chỉnh được chứ trên 0.4 thì nguy cơ toi!

Tuy cái lỗ bu lông trên rail cho ốc M8 là phi 9mm, nhưng cái lỗ bậc cho cái đầu ốc M8 nó có d14mm thôi nên khoảng dịch không tới 0.5mm đâu!

Bác có thể cứu bằng cách tiện nhỏ đầu ốc lại hoặc dùng con bu long inox 201 của TQ, nó có cái đầu nhỏ hơn tiêu chuẩn do... chuẩn China!
Nhớ mua lông đền V loại nhỏ nếu có dùng.

Còn nếu phần lỗ ren 8mm bác làm hàng bún lớn quá thì chỉ có nước khoan lớn lỗ trên rail ra thôi!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ốc bắt ray là ốc 12, lỗ trên ray đã là lỗ 14 rồi nên vụ khoan em ăn may. Khoan bằng khoan từ nên khá mệt. Các lỗ bắt ray đều phải khoan mồi, rồi tháo luôn mũi khoan ra khoan 10,5 để nó khỏi chạy nên lâu lắm bác ạ.

Vụ khoan lệch thì em không bị, đoạn bắt ốc là khó với em. lý do là 2 hàng ốc công 2 bên là ốc 8, cạnh côn nó tì vào thanh phi 5 đẩy vào 2 bên của thanh ray. Vặn mấy con này khó cực kỳ. Nhích tí nó đẩy ray. Em phải vặn hơi chặt  cây ray, mấy con ốc công vặn cực kỳ từ từ mới đạt sai số 3 vạch. Mất buổi sáng nay nữa coi như em lắp xong 2 cây ray. Vậy là bắt có 2 cây ray, ốc công vặn bằng máy rồi, ngồi bấm roẹt roẹt mà một ngày rưỡi mới xong. Con ốc bắt ray M12 em dùng tay đòn 40cm vặn hết cỡ, hy vọng là đủ lực. Đoạn cuối cùng nghe nó kêu cạch cạch 2 tiếng thì dừng lại.

Vụ khoan cnc là mong muốn lâu lắm rồi của em. Bên em khá vất vả với vụ lấy dấu rồi khoan khoan. Em ví dụ sáng này chế cái che bụi cho vít me này mà khoan 4 tấm sai mất 2, không bắt vào được phải ngồi doa lệch lỗ đi để lắp :

Em làm cái che bụi cho cái máy hàn này:



Hai vai đã in ra giấy, dán vào rồi khoan mà vẫn lệch, phải ngồi doa nó lệch lỗ đi để lắp ( 4 miếng lệch 2 )

----------


## Tuấn

Trưa nay, đang ngồi nối 2 cây ray vào với nhau, vặn vặn một hồi nản quá em ôm mặt khóc hu hu ...

Bùm, chát, xình.... khói đen mù mịt, bụt hiện lên hỏi :

- Làm sao con khóc ?
- Con vặn ốc nó cứ chạy bên này, bên kia, nản quá  :Frown: 
- Thía con vặn mấy cái hàng ốc 8 này làm gì ?
- Thì nối ray mà, phải có ốc công chứ, không thì làm sao nó chạy mượt được ?
- Con ốc 8 của con bước ren mấy ?
- Chả biết, chắc 1mm gì đấy.
- Góc côn là mấy độ
- Khoảng 45, mà bụt hỏi chi nhiều vậy ?
- Ta hỏi để biết con vặn 1 vòng thì cái phi tròn nó đẩy thanh trượt đi vào bao nhiêu  :Smile: 
- À ... à thì một ly thôi.
- Con đúng là ngu như con cầy, con có biết một ly là bao nhiêu vạch không ? sao cứ nới nới vặn vặn thì 3 vạch có mà con vặn cả ngày.
- Cả ngày là thế đếch nào, con vặn mấy hôm rồi, trên mạng họ dạy là có phay gân cơ, chả ai công cả 2 bên cả.
- Ngu thế, thế họ chỉnh như nào ?
- Thì... họ xiết chặt, rồi bên nào nhiều thì nới ra tí, mở ốc M12 rồi vặn lại.
- Thế sao không làm như họ bảo, lại cứ nới cải 2 bên ra là sao ?
- Ờ nhỉ, dưng mà chả Nằm sờ pín hắn vặn có 2h là xong 2 cây, còn vặn 2 ngày rồi.
- Ơ thế thằng cha ấy nó vặn bao nhiêu năm roài, cái đầu tiên hắn vặn hết bao lâu
- Chục năm, chắc khoảng 1 tháng

Lại bùm, chát xình, khói mù mịt, bụt biến mất, mở mắt ra em thấy có mấy quyển lịch và cục phấn. Thôi thì cục phấn dùng để đánh dấu lệch bên nào, còn mấy quyển lịch là để em làm gì hở các bác ?  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo, hungdn, huyquynhbk, Luyến, Nam CNC, ppgas, racing boy

----------


## lekimhung

Cụ này làm mình cười muốn té ghế.

----------


## cnclaivung

ha há há , tối nay em ăn cơm đếch vô hột nào, văn ra hết,

----------


## vietnamcnc

Em là bụt đây!
Nhìn avatar là biết rồi!

Bác Tuấn vác vào Sì Gòng em cân cho.

Đầu tiên bác đừng có chỉnh mấy con ốc công làm gì.

Cứ siết mấy con ốc ray vừa chặt trước.

Rồi vừa rà đồng hồ so vừa dùng búa nhựa gõ (búa sắt thì mau đạt kết quả hơn) vào những đoạn bụng bún cho nó tương đối đã...

Chỗ nào OK rồi thì siết chặt đi...

Chỗ nào mà gần sát với chỗ cong thì đừng chặt quá... để dành finally chặt!

Cứ như thế hết mức // có thể hoặc tự đưa ra tiêu chuẩn 0.05 chẵng hạn.

Sau đó mới dùng ốc công để tinh chỉnh mấy chỗ lệch kim thôi.

Finally siết chặt hết nhé!

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Nhìn avatar của anh Giang giống bụt Bin Laden quá

----------


## Tuấn

Há  :Smile:  , thank you ông bụt  :Smile:  em làm theo lun,   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Bác nối rail như thế có sợ hỏng bi khi lăn qua chỗ tiếp xúc không?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chỗ tiếp xúc thì filet 2 đầu ray một chút + đánh bóng.

Nguyên tắc là chỗ nối đó bi không chịu tải.

Nếu nối không thẳng gây chuyển hướng nên gây tăng lực khi block nằm nửa bên này nữa bên kia thôi

----------

huyquynhbk, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Chỗ tiếp xúc thì filet 2 đầu ray một chút + đánh bóng.
> 
> Nguyên tắc là chỗ nối đó bi không chịu tải.
> 
> Nếu nối không thẳng gây chuyển hướng nên gây tăng lực khi block nằm nửa bên này nữa bên kia thôi


Á, đánh bóng, còn thiếu đoạn đánh bóng cho nó mịn. Mai mình lại tháo ra  :Frown:  chiều nay em vặn suýt sái vai với rổ ốc này òi  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

thời tiết mùa hè nắng nóng bác phải chú ý giữ sức khỏe  :Big Grin:  vặn ra vặn vô nhiều mỏi tay, tính toán nhiều cháy hết IC.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> thời tiết mùa hè nắng nóng bác phải chú ý giữ sức khỏe  vặn ra vặn vô nhiều mỏi tay, tính toán nhiều cháy hết IC.


Cụ dạy chính xác ạ. 

Hôm qua nghỉ 1 ngày cho con IC nó bớt nóng, em ngồi điểm danh lại những thứ có thể sai, hôm nay em làm lại dư lày ạ:

1- cái thước của em kiểu gì cũng dính tí dầu, do căn chỉnh mấy ngày liền, lại bỏ 2 thanh sắt đặt nặng hự lên nên ngại động đến, sau mấy ngày bụi nó bám vào thành ra đo không chuẩn, kim nhảy linh tinh là có thể .
Sáng nay em lôi cái thước ra, cho bột rà lên bàn map, rà lại cái thước phát cho chắc ăn:



2- Cái tay bắt đồng hồ so loại gập gập, tiện thì tiện thật nhưng đẩy qua đẩy lại vài chục nhát thì nó dễ sai lệch đi, em mượn được cái đế này, bắt phát chắc đét cái đồng hồ :



3- cố gắng làm theo đúng hướng dẫn trên mạng, vặn ốc nào dùng phấn đánh dấu cho khỏi quên.

Sau 30 phút vặn vặn, chỉnh chỉnh sai số thanh trượt đã xuống trong vòng 3 vạch. Thanh trượt 45 người ta cho phép sai 4,5 vạch. Vậy tạm ổn rồi. Chiều em vặn tiếp :P

Chốt hạ vụ vặn này IC mà nóng thì không vặn được ạ. Tốt nhất lúc nào không bình tĩnh thì ... dừng vặn  :Smile: 

Lan man chút vụ cháy IC này nọ em có một cái kỷ niệm khá là vui, kể các bác nghe chơi nhá  :Smile: 

Số là hồi bọn em mới thành lập, em bỏ ra 1 năm để dạy hàn cho các bạn làm cùng. Sau một thời gian học tự dưng tay nghề các bạn này đứng im luôn 1 chỗ, mãi chả có tí tiến bộ gì cả. Chết tiệt, các bạn này mất tinh thần rồi. Thợ hàn mà hàn không tin tay thì có mà hàn vào mắt.

Em có một anh bạn làm cùng nghề. Tên này chém gió thành thần. Em kể với hắn. Hắn bẩu để hắn giải quyết cho.

Thế là hắn đến xưởng, rủ cả bọn đi ... ăn thịt chó. Rượu vào.... hắn chém vung tí mẹt về mấy cái trò hàn xì vớ vỉn. Em thì ngồi nghe thui....

Kết quả là sau khi nhậu bét nhè nhè, các bạn nhà em say khướt, về đến xưởng lôi luôn máy ra... hàn. Nói không biết các cụ có tin không  :Smile:  Được luôn các bác ạ. Công nhận cha này chém gió... được việc thật  :Smile: 

Còn một vụ khác không biết có liên quan đến IC không ạ, em cũng kể ra cho vui. Số là lính nhà em tập hàn gương. Vậy là em kẹp cái ống chết ngắc dưới gầm bàn nguội, cách đất 10cm, cách tường 10cm cho các bạn ý chui vào gầm bàn mà tập hàn có gương. Hàn mà nhìn vào gương nó hơi ngược tay, em thấy chả làm sao, mấy bạn nhà em kêu ... như vạc.

Em bẩu. chúng mày ẩu bỏ mịa, lấy cái chiếu sạch ra, trải đàng hoàng ra mà nằm thì hàn mới đẹp được. Các bạn ấy chả tin, sau cũng làm, thấy ....hàn đẹp hơn hẳn :P

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Kính thưa: ông bụt

Kính thưa: ông tiên

Kính thưa chư vị thánh thần cùng anh em đồng môn tà ma ngoại đạo.

Sau khi được các vị tư vấn, chiều qua em đã chỉnh cho cái kim nó chỉ nhảy +,- 1 vạch, vậy là sai số 2 vạch, tốt quá so với 3 vạch roài. Bí quyết đúng như các cụ dạy, quên béng mấy cái con ốc công đi, chỉnh ray trước, ốc công sau.

Em đã định sáng nay up cái video lên khoe khoang chút. Nghĩ thế quái nào lại ngồi loay hoay chỉnh tiếp xem nó có xuống được nữa không, bi chừ chỉnh xong nó nhảy béng lên 5 vạch. Haizzz... chiều nay lại tháo ra chỉnh lại hu hu  :Smile:  Vẫn chỉ tại mấy con ốc công, nó đẩy kinh quá  :Smile:

----------

huyquynhbk, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá ư bình thường anh em chơi audio cũng vậy, chỉnh ngon rồi, thêm tý nữa y như là phải .... chỉnh lại từ đầu  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## cnclaivung

hãi nhỉ, nối ray thui mà cả vấn đề, thảo nào các bác lôi cả phật thánh vào, em thì cứ nguyên cây chơi cho lành, cứ dần xây,

----------


## Tuấn

> hãi nhỉ, nối ray thui mà cả vấn đề, thảo nào các bác lôi cả phật thánh vào, em thì cứ nguyên cây chơi cho lành, cứ dần xây,


Hì, vụ tiên hay bụt là em đùa thui bác  :Smile:  còn ray nối hay không cũng thía mờ bác, trước giờ em chỉ cần ray chạy, lần này thử làm cho nó thẳng xem sao. Chủ yếu tại em mới dùng cách này, chưa quen nên tẩu hỏa nhập ma, cũng không thể so với các cụ nhà mình làm nhiều roài được ạ. 

Cả buổi chiều chỉnh 1 cây không xong, chập tối mọi người nghỉ, rảnh em tháo hết ra, lắp lại hết có 20 phút, thanh thứ 2 làm gần 1 tiếng chưa xong, thôi em bỏ đấy mai em nghịch tiếp

Các sếp nhà mềnh chỉnh được 1 vạch  thì em cũng cố trong vòng 3 vạch cho nó đỡ tủi thân  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

ok rồi anh , cách đo thì anh phải dò điểm đầu cuối nó bằng nhau , nếu ở giữa nó nhảy thì mới kết luận không thẳng , còn đầu cuối lệch thì anh đặt cây thước không song song thôi .... nếu nhảy 3 vạch cục bộ tức thời thì lỗi là do cây thước chứ không phải trượt , trượt nó cong cũng phải kéo dài 1 đoạn chứ không nhảy lung tung đâu anh, nếu rà tới rà lui mà nhay nhảy thì lỗi là do lỗ khoan và taro không chuẩn thẳng 1 đường , thôi thì chỉnh lổ không được đành khoan ray lổ rộng thêm 2 dem là được, nếu lổ 13mm thì chơi 13.2 hay 13.4 là ok ngay con ốc đó thôi , không có gì phải tẩu hỏa.


Em đã có trao đổi rồi , em không tin cây thước của anh , em tin cây ray hơn, lấy cây ray khác làm thước rồi sau đó lock cây ray thứ nhất , sau đó lock cây ray thước theo cây thứ nhất thì ok . Em nói thiệt em không tin cây thước của anh , em tin cây ray hơn.

----------

Ga con, Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình thì hơi khác ý Nam Ròm, cây ray bản thân nó khi mài trên máy thì thẳng nhưng gỡ ra khỏi máy thì không thẳng nữa do biến dạng ứng suất nội ....

Trừ phi nó là 1 đoạn mập và ngắn thì còn có thể!

Nhưng mà 0.03mm trên 1 chiều dài lớn thì OK rồi bác Tuấn ợ.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cám ơn các bác  :Smile:  

em sẽ cố gắng lắp chuẩn nhất có thể ạ, cây ray có lẽ do lỗ ốc em khoan không chuẩn, nhưng mà nhiều lúc em lắp như bị ma làm, lúc thì vặn mãi một cây không xong, bực mình tháo ra lắp lại thì lại được. Tối nay em lắp 1 cây mà lúc đầu được béng rồi ( song song với cây em up ạ ) cũng chỉ vì 1-2 vạch mà chỉnh chỉnh một hồi nó chạy đi cả chục vạch ( chắc tại lúc ấy đói bụng he he )

Mai em mua thêm ít ốc inox 201 dự phòng con nào mũ to quá thì thay vào theo huớng dẫn của bác Vietnamcnc. Biết đâu lại lắp dễ hơn hì hì  :Smile: 

À mà một lỗi nữa gây mỏi tay là em mua ốc dài quá, M12x50, vặn mỏi cả tay, mai em mua M12x40 thui, đỡ cực vì tấm bắt ray nó dày 60, em chỉ khoan có 50 thui cho khỏi thủng lỗ sang bên kia, ta rô cũng chỉ xuống được ngần ấy nên đoạn cuối vặn mỏi tay lắm  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Trời, bác vặn ốc dài hơn chiều sâu taro coi chừng nó banh chành hết ren.
Khi vặn xuống đáy, ren của con ốc bị hỏng, khi vặn ngược lên nó phá phần ren trong lỗ luôn. Tốt nhất là mua ốc ngắn hơn.

Về vụ chỉnh này em nhất trí với cách bác Nam. Em cũng dùng cây ray làm thước. Trước đó cứ áp 2 cây ray vào nhau vào soi ánh sáng xem nó có song song không. Nếu đã song song rồi thì cứ thế mà chiến. 
Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

À cũng nói rõ , cây ray bác Tuấn là em mua và bán cho bác ấy , con lăn size 45 dài 890mm, hàng mới 100% còn niêm phong luôn , em nghĩ đủ ngắn , đủ mập đủ chính xác làm thước , chứ bây giờ tìm đâu ra khối đá dài 1m , sai số 0.002mm trên tổng chiều dài của miyutoyo đây ? 


À gà con .... em hỏi cái bệ đá ai sở hữu nhỉ ? em lấy cây đá màu trắng , anh lấy cây màu đen với 2 phiến đá be bé nằm dưới làm chuẩn so thẳng chắc ok à.... nhìn mà thèm chẳng biết ma nào sở hữu , cứ thỉnh thoảng mấy cha mắc tè chui vào đó tè lên nhìn mà nóng mặt.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em khoan xuống 5cm, ta rô ngập hết rồi dùng ốc dài 50, bắt xuống tầm 3cm. Hôm nay dính đòn 2 con rồi ( cây hôm qua vặn dở ) vặn xuống lần đầu thì ngon, chỉnh ra chỉnh vô, vặn lênn vặn xuống mãi nó cháy ren 2 con, vặn ra gần hết thì chết luôn, gãy ốc, hàn vào vặn cũng không được. Em lại phải ngồi khoan con ốc gẫy ra, ta rô lên M20, tiện con ốc M20 có lỗ trong M12 vặn vào, mất toi thêm 1-2 ngày nữa rồi.

Em xác nhận toàn bộ ray là mới 100% ạ, còn nguyên tem mác, băng dính của hãng .... hôm nay vặn hết ốc ra thì thấy nhiều con bị xước đầu, vậy là lỗ bị khoan lệch, vặn xuống nó đẩy ray sang  bên. Em biết tội roài, em taro lại mấy con này, dùng ốc inox 201 có cái mũ bé hơn, ngắn hơn nữa ạ.

Cũng may mặt bắt ray X em lắp xong 3 cây rồi, còn cây cuối cùng thì dính. Các mặt khác em khoan sâu hơn, nên taro sâu hơn. Cái mặt này ..... chết tiệt  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

bác dùng con trượt đẩy đồng hồ nhẩy 0.03 như vậy là đúng với tiêu chuẩn của nhà sản xuất đưa ra còn gì. không thể chỉnh nhỏ hơn mức này được đâu trừ khi bác dùng đồng hồ áp vào cái thước kim chỉ vào ray trượt.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác nói vậy thì cái này bị sai ở đâu rồi  :Frown:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## cnclaivung

em hỏi ngu tí, các canh chỉnh rail thì một cây bắt trước đâu đó, gá đồng hồ canh cây thứ hai à, hay ntn ạ, em ko nắm trong cơ khí nên ko biết

----------


## Khoa C3

Em chỉnh từng cây 1 theo cái thước thẳng. Thước thẳng của em ở đây là cạnh bàn máy đã được mài.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Luyến

> Bác nói vậy thì cái này bị sai ở đâu rồi


ray của bác cấp độ chính xác cao. sai số cho phép dưới 0.005 thì đồng hồ không nhẩy ah  :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác luyến ơi cái đồng hồ này 0.002 đó . Ray nào khi làm ra nhà sản xuất đều bảo đảm 0.002mm trên chiều dài 1m thì phải,  sai số nhỏ vì nó được gia công bằng mài mà , mà nhất là mấy cái ray con lăn đó cấp chính xác còn cao cao cấp lắm , SHS của bác KhoaC3 cũng tương đương thôi.


Ông Khoa này ổng phay rãnh bắt ray đồng thời mài luôn cái rãnh ấy nên ông mới dám khoe cái khoản không nhảy quá 1 vạch 0.002 đó chứ , sai số cỡ này cũng chẳng thua mấy cái máy công nghiệp hàng xịn đâu, còn mấy anh chinese thấy cái khoản dùng cục đồng phang bốp bốp vào cái visme để chỉnh runout thì em cũng bó tay ( dù được mài và có chốt định vị )

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Tiêu chuẩn NSX mờ ray 0.03 chắc ray tàu.

----------


## Tuấn

Hay quá cụ Khoa C3, đạt được độ chính xác như thế, người thật, việc thật .... quá hay. Em sẽ bắt chước cụ, không phải con này, có thể con thứ 2, thứ 3, một ngày nào biết đâu em cũng lắp được như thế.

Hôm nay em phát hiện ra một số lỗ bị khoan nghiêng, hơi lạ. Khoan từ nó bắt xuống nền rồi, phải vuông chứ. Khi bắt ốc, đầu ốc vặn xuống đẩy ray chạy qua một bên.

Nghĩ lại chắc do khoan mồi xong, dịch khoan hay làm gì đó, lúc sau khoan mũi to hơn, không chỉnh đúng lỗ làm mũi khoan ăn chéo rồi. Chết tiệt thật, trình độ khoan tay của em không thể chính xác hơn 1mm được. Má ui con cnc đầu tay, xong con này, chắc sau này có nghịch con thứ 2 sẽ đỡ hơn ..... hi vọng là vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

Trời ơi, ông taro ren bị nghiêng thì có làm gì khoan từ mà nghiêng , cũng may chưa gãy cây taro là phước ông bà để lại à.... với em khoan mồi là mồi xíu xiu thôi , chơi cái lổ nhỏ sau đó chơi cái lổ lớn là sai lầm

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đạt 0.002 mm thì phải để trong phòng lạnh 20 độ C

Chưa kể khi vận chuyển còn phải đóng gói đặc biệt...

Mấy cây ray cũ thì nó ròng xíc qua thân hoặc dùng xe fork lip xúc, chưa kể bao nhiêu thằng đạp lên khi vận chuyển và săn ray nữa...
Nếu không cong thì phải có cơ tính rất tốt.....

Còn 3% mà luyến nói là khi gắn block vào trượt tới trượt lui, có thể vặn ốc công chỉnh được ray tới mức tối đa có thể thấp hơn.
Nhưng thực tế khi gắn block vào và khi chịu tải thì nó vẫn có thể lệch kim max theo tiêu chuẩn nhà sản xuất công bố.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nam CNC ơi cho em hỏi chút, em nghe lời bác Vietnamcnc thay mấy con ốc bằng inox 201, cái mũ nó bé hơn, không đẩy vào ray nữa, chưa chỉnh nó lệch 2 vạch, chỉnh tẹo nó thẳng đuỗn ra thế này thì làm sao bây giờ ạ ? Bác có cái đống hồ so nào mà độ phân giải lớn lớn không ạ ? tầm 1/1 triệu mm gì gì đấy thì cho em mượn với  :Smile: ))))))))))))

----------

Khoa C3, Luyến, Nam CNC, thuhanoi, vandiep1995, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ha ha... chúc mừng!

Bác xem lại xem đổng hồ có bị tới limit của kim không!

Tớ cũng hay làm vậy nhưng bọn nó toàn bảo đồng hồ hư hoặc kim over limit!
Bực mình nên tớ chỉnh lại cho nó méo tí khoảng 0.01 cho kim nó nhích chút cho khỏi mang tiếng hù thiên hạ!

Cái vụ lỗ khoan rắn này tớ đã đoán ngay từ đầu... vì tớ đã từng cứu cho nhiều em trẻ đẹp làm không được vác nguyên cái bệ qua xưởng kêu tớ sửa!

Chúc mừng bác!

Tí mình cũng up video so trục A lệch 1/2 vạch chơi!

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Ha ha... chúc mừng!
> 
> Bác xem lại xem đổng hồ có bị tới limit của kim không!
> 
> Tớ cũng hay làm vậy nhưng bọn nó toàn bảo đồng hồ hư hoặc kim over limit!
> Bực mình nên tớ chỉnh lại cho nó méo tí khoảng 0.01 cho kim nó nhích chút cho khỏi mang tiếng hù thiên hạ!
> 
> Cái vụ lỗ khoan rắn này tớ đã đoán ngay từ đầu... vì tớ đã từng cứu cho nhiều em trẻ đẹp làm không được vác nguyên cái bệ qua xưởng kêu tớ sửa!
> 
> ...


Thank you bác, em cứ thắc mắc sao vặn khó thế, chỉnh chán chỉnh chê, xiết con ốc M12 1/4 vòng là ray nó chạy, hoá ra là khoan lệch, cái mũ nó đẩy ray đi bác ạ, Thay ốc inox tàu vào ổn luôn và ngay  :Smile:  Vặn ốc M12 vừa tới, chỉnh ốc công cho đúng, xiết M12 không chạy tí nào, chiêu này chắc còn nhiều người đi sau mà khoan tay áp dụng được của bác đấy ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chúc mừng anh , chẳng bỏ công cạo cạo cho nó chuẩn, sau đó thấy kim nhảy là thấy ghét ..... sau 2 tuần vặn vặn  tay nó bỗng có chuột , tinh thần sảng khoái , học thêm nhiều điều , Bác còn dữ hơn bác Khoa rồi đó , ông ấy mài máy mới được , còn bác Tuấn cạo cạo thế mà chuẩn dữ dằn . Mấy cái thẩm mỹ viện cần tuyển anh lắm đấy , cạo cạo vài phát láng bóng mà chẳng biết nó nhờ anh cạo trên hay cạo dưới cho mấy bà nữa hehehe

----------


## Tuấn

Em nói thật, mới tối qua thôi, em còn nghĩ không biết bao giờ mới chỉnh được cái ray. Hồi đầu em cũng đã áng áng vụ khoan không chuẩn rồi, nghĩ nếu không ổn thì em tiện cái đầu ốc với đoạn ren sát đầu ốc nhỏ đi tẹo, chỉ để 2cm ren phía dưới thôi, cho cái ray nó chạy...vậy mà đo cái lỗ thấy phi 14, vặn ốc 12 chắc ổn, lúc lăp ray em cũng ngắm nghía, thấy các lỗ đều không đến nỗi lắm, vẫn vặn ốc được. Ai dè cái mũ ốc đen nó to, độ dung sai với lỗ ít. he he không có các bác chắc em ngồi khóc tiếp he he   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Test đồng phẳng 2 mặt ray  :Smile:  quả cạo tay lấy mặt phẳng của lính mới tò te cũng tạm ổn

----------


## Tuấn

Em nghe thiên hạ nói nạo tay chính xác đến 1/1000, nghe vậy cũng chả tin lắm, hay ít ra là nghĩ thợ chuyên nghiệp mới làm được, hóa ra cũng dễ, đồng hồ so 1/1000

----------


## Khoa C3

Anh để video phân giải thấp quá, nhìn không sướng.

----------


## mig21

đề nghị bác Tuấn thay con sờ mát hôn đi, e xem xong đau cả mắt

----------


## Tuấn

Em lại kéo cái thớt này lên ợ. Tềnh hềnh là bi chừ đến đoạn buồn chán rùi, ray bắt xong đẩy tay trơn hơn lúc chưa lắp. Vít me thì dùng 2 ngón tay là vặn được, dựng cột Z lên thì nó tự chạy xuống. Vậy là em xong phần vit me với ray. 

Cái này dựng đứng hơi khó vặn bằng một tay, buông ra nó trôi xuống mất ạ:








Em chỉnh độ nghiêng cột Z bằng cách hàn theo chiều như nhiều lần đã trình bày ạ. Chỉnh đầu cột nghiêng 1-2 mm thì dễ, bi chừ hành trình 500 nó còn nghiêng về phía Y 4 vạch, nghiêng về phía bên phải của X 7-8 vạch gì đấy. Em đành chỉnh từ từ, hơ nóng chân cột tẹo rồi để nó co, mỗi ngày kiểm tra rồi chỉnh một tẹo. Mặt bắt Z vào Y được làm phẳng rồi, em không muốn kê vì như thế lúc điểm tiếp xúc ít, khi chạy nó không vững. Cái cột này hơi nặng, nếu chỉnh mà nó còn chạy thì xách nó xuống nạo tay tiếp vậy.

Dã tâm của em là chỉnh cho Z vuông với bệ Y tuyệt đối, còn chiều X của bệ Y thì có thể nạo lại mặt bắt block một tẹo.

Vậy là việc căn chỉnh bắt ray C1 hay G1 cũng không đến nỗi khó như lúc đầu em tưởng, cám ơn cả nhà đã ủng hộ em cho cái dự ớn đầu tay này ạ

----------

anhcos, emptyhb, huyquynhbk, mig21, ppgas, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## Huudong

> Em lại kéo cái thớt này lên ợ. Tềnh hềnh là bi chừ đến đoạn buồn chán rùi, ray bắt xong đẩy tay trơn hơn lúc chưa lắp. Vít me thì dùng 2 ngón tay là vặn được, dựng cột Z lên thì nó tự chạy xuống. Vậy là em xong phần vit me với ray. 
> 
> Cái này dựng đứng hơi khó vặn bằng một tay, buông ra nó trôi xuống mất ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rồi bác có lắp cho em Z nó cái thắng từ ko?

----------


## Nam CNC

lắp thắng từ làm chi ? có đối trọng tốt hơn , thắng từ chỉ xài khi tắt máy và không có đối trọng thôi sợ nó trôi thôi , chứ cân bằng rồi tắt máy nó đứng im. Có đối trọng động cơ truyền động hoạt động tốt hơn ở 2 chiều lên xuống, chỉ cần đủ moment cho lực dao ăn xuống là ok. Nhưng có thắng từ ở trục Z nó Pro hơn.

----------

Huudong, Tuấn

----------


## itanium7000

Sao anh Tuấn làm cái trục Z chân bé tí vậy?!

----------


## Tuấn

> Sao anh Tuấn làm cái trục Z chân bé tí vậy?!


Hì, tại cái bệ Y nó vậy, chiều ngang có 610, bản ray Y có 100 thui nên em làm cái tấm đế Z 610x510x40, bắt thêm 2 cái que đen đen 2m bên dưới cho khỏi lật  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> rồi bác có lắp cho em Z nó cái thắng từ ko?


Em cũng không rõ lắp đối trọng xong nó ra làm sao bác ạ. Cái Z này khi nằm ngang thì quay dễ hơn nhiều so với lúc dựng đứng, em lắp cái chốt phi 10 vào dùng 2 ngón tay quay ngon từ đầu đến cuối, dựng đứng lên thì cầm cái chốt quay không được, phải cầm cái khớp nối mới quay được. Tấm đế em lắp lên mới có 60 kg thôi. Cái cục bắt sờ pin em cố gắng làm nhẹ nhất rồi mà đối trọng chắc cũng không dưới 400 kg, không biết lúc ấy nó như thế nào. Cụ CKD cũng nói về vấn đề này dưng mà không nói rõ sẽ ra sao, cụ ấy để dấu .... làm em cũng lo lo. Tạm thời tất cả đế bắt mô tơ em làm cho step 86, hiện đang có mấy con step lai 8N, hi vọng là nó nhấp nhổm được ạ

----------


## Huudong

> Em cũng không rõ lắp đối trọng xong nó ra làm sao bác ạ. Cái Z này khi nằm ngang thì quay dễ hơn nhiều so với lúc dựng đứng, em lắp cái chốt phi 10 vào dùng 2 ngón tay quay ngon từ đầu đến cuối, dựng đứng lên thì cầm cái chốt quay không được, phải cầm cái khớp nối mới quay được. Tấm đế em lắp lên mới có 60 kg thôi. Cái cục bắt sờ pin em cố gắng làm nhẹ nhất rồi mà đối trọng chắc cũng không dưới 400 kg, không biết lúc ấy nó như thế nào. Cụ CKD cũng nói về vấn đề này dưng mà không nói rõ sẽ ra sao, cụ ấy để dấu .... làm em cũng lo lo. Tạm thời tất cả đế bắt mô tơ em làm cho step 86, hiện đang có mấy con step lai 8N, hi vọng là nó nhấp nhổm được ạ


Cụ lắp đối trọng thì ổn rồi, nhưng nếu có thắng thì ngon hơn, với lại em ko biết trục Z của bác nặng sao chứ bác lên quăng cho em no cái giảm tốc khoảng 1/5 hoặc 1/10 cho nó đỡ nóng cái động cơ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cụ xài sờ tép hay là sờ vô. Nếu sờ tép thì không quá lo, chạy nhanh không được thì chạy chậm thôi chứ lo gì. Còn đú đở đòi sờ vô thì ghi sổ khối lượng mỗi thành phần.. có khi sẽ hữu dụng khi muốn đụng tới sờ vô.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng không rõ lắp đối trọng xong nó ra làm sao bác ạ. Cái Z này khi nằm ngang thì quay dễ hơn nhiều so với lúc dựng đứng, em lắp cái chốt phi 10 vào dùng 2 ngón tay quay ngon từ đầu đến cuối, dựng đứng lên thì cầm cái chốt quay không được, phải cầm cái khớp nối mới quay được. Tấm đế em lắp lên mới có 60 kg thôi. Cái cục bắt sờ pin em cố gắng làm nhẹ nhất rồi mà đối trọng chắc cũng không dưới 400 kg, không biết lúc ấy nó như thế nào. Cụ CKD cũng nói về vấn đề này dưng mà không nói rõ sẽ ra sao, cụ ấy để dấu .... làm em cũng lo lo. Tạm thời tất cả đế bắt mô tơ em làm cho step 86, hiện đang có mấy con step lai 8N, hi vọng là nó nhấp nhổm được ạ


cụ ko chạy nhanh, gắn spring damper cũng được
tính trọng lượng rồi túm máy tay oder hàng taobao, 1 số shop có nhận customize

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ xài sờ tép hay là sờ vô. Nếu sờ tép thì không quá lo, chạy nhanh không được thì chạy chậm thôi chứ lo gì. Còn đú đở đòi sờ vô thì ghi sổ khối lượng mỗi thành phần.. có khi sẽ hữu dụng khi muốn đụng tới sờ vô.


Vâng, em làm xong từng phần em móc lên cân luôn ạ. Em chạy sờ tép thôi, thế cũng là bước lên cung trăng với em rồi. Bác nhìn cái mặt bích bắt block trục Z thì thấy, khoan sai rồi khoan lại. Sau này hy vọng em có con máy để khoan cho nó đỡ cực.




> cụ ko chạy nhanh, gắn spring damper cũng được
> tính trọng lượng rồi túm máy tay oder hàng taobao, 1 số shop có nhận customize


Thanks cụ 


Em căn chỉnh trục Z theo kiểu này, không biết có được không nhưng khá cực ạ.

Cái thước sau khi căn bét nhè, em đặt nó vào một bên, căn chiều đổ ngang theo phương trục X của cột Z.



Khi căn muốn cho cây thước nó đứng, em dùng một cái chân đồng hồ so móc nó lại, chiều ngang cách block cột Z dùng cái thước kẹp to tướng em đo, trong khoảng 0,5 mm. 

Rồi chuyển nó sang bên kia, cũng làm thế đo lại



Sau vài lần đo kết quả giông nhau em tính được là cái thước của em đang lệch về một phía 2,5 vạch.

Vị trí đặt thước các lần đo phải tuyệt đối giống nhau. Sau khi biết cây cột nó ngả về bên nào, em lôi cái thước ra đo với chiều trục Y, trừ trừ cộng cộng với sai số 2,5 vạch em biết cái của này nó ngả về bên nào bao nhiêu vạch.

Lấy mỏ hàn hơ nóng phía cần ngả về. Khoai cả rổ ạ. Hôm qua nó ngả có tẹo, em hơ quá đà hôm nay đo lại nó nhảy 20 vạch. Thôi lại hơ lại cho nó co về vậy. 

Cái thước củ chuối của em đo lâu vãi tè, đo vài lần để chắc chắn nó đúng cũng mất toi đôi tiếng, hơ thì nhanh mà phải chờ đến hôm sau nó ổn định rồi mới lại đo tiếp được.

Tháo ra nạo thì cũng nhanh, vì nạo vài vạch chả đáng bao nhiêu thời gian, dưng mà lúc lắp vào khá cực, mặc dù đã có chốt định vị dưng em ngán nhất là bụi ạ. Dính tí bụi kết quả đo khác nhiều lắm. Em tốn khá nhiều giấy chùi mông để chùi cái máy này rùi, hu hu hu  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

cách này không sai nếu mặt bắt ray Y song song và đồng phẳng , cây thước phải vuông chuẩn , đế cây thước dựng đứng phải song song với Z 2 chiêu vuông góc , mà theo những cái này thì cách của anh chính xác tính bằng dem.

----------


## Tuấn

> cách này không sai nếu mặt bắt ray Y song song và đồng phẳng , cây thước phải vuông chuẩn , đế cây thước dựng đứng phải song song với Z 2 chiêu vuông góc , mà theo những cái này thì cách của anh chính xác tính bằng dem.


Vâng, thì em dùng thước kẹp căn chiều ngang cây thước vuông vào ray trục Z mà bác. Cái đầu bên trên em giữ bằng cái chân đồng hồ so, có cái móc ở đầu đấy ạ. Khoảng cách 400 em để lệch trong khoảng 0,5mm. Mặt thước thì khá phẳng, chỉ có nó có bị vặn không thì em không kiểm tra được nên em căn kiểu này. Em cũng chả tin mình lắm nên cứ đo bên phải một nhát, quay sang trái đo tiếp, rồi lại quay sang phải, lại lật sang trái, nếu các lần đo bên phải, bên trái không đổi thì coi như là nó đúng ạ.

Hành trình Z 500 em đang cố gắng đẩy nó về khoảng 1 vạch xem có được không. Cái trò hơ nóng này chỉnh nhiều thì dễ, chỉnh ít cho cái đầu cột nó sang bên 1-2 vạch em chưa làm bao giờ. Vài lần nữa mà không được em xách xuống em nạo tiếp  :Smile: 

Có cây thước nào dài khoảng 1,5m đúc nguyên khối thì tốt hơn. Sau này mà còn chế cnc nữa thì em phải làm một cái mới được.

----------


## Tuấn

Há há há mỗi ngày em học một điều khôn các bác ạ. Tham gia cái diễn đàn này em toàn thu với hoạch, lãi quá lãi quá, ngại quá ngại quá đi mất.

Chiều hôm qua thì một bác gọi điện cho em bẩu dùng thước kẹp mà căn làm gì cho mệt, gắn thêm cái thước vuông nữa cho cây thước nó đứng mà đo là được rồi. Cha này khôn thật, thế mà hắn cũng nghĩ ra. Hôm nay em làm luôn, làm cái mấu ở con long đen, vặn con ốc gắn cái thước vuông vào, thế là cái thước em cần đo nó tự đứng, đỡ phải chỉnh, nhanh hơn nhiều :



Hôm trước nữa em có cái mạch bị chết cái nguồn, chả biết nguồn bao nhiêu V, thằng bán nó bóc mất cái tem rồi. Mua linh tinh đấu vào nó tèo cái mạch thì toi. Lại hỏi một cụ, bẩu em đếch biết nguồn bao nhiêu vôn làm sao đi mua bi chừ cụ ui ? Lão ý bẩu không biết thì đi quấn lại là xong. Lão này khôn thía, em làm theo luôn, lại nhờ được một cụ quấn miễn phí cho nữa. Hé hé sáng nay lấy, bỏ mịa, chân nào âm dương bi chừ ? nguồn 24V đấu nhầm chân nó có làm sao không nhở ? lại hỏi cái cụ hôm trước, cụ ấy bảo AC là quái gì có âm với dương, đấu chân nào chả được. À ừ nhỉ, vậy mà mình không nghĩ ra. Con máy của em đấu xong cái nguồn lại chạy phe phé. Thanks các cụ đã giúp em nhá. chiều này em phải làm chầu bia củm ơn các cụ mới được, lúc nào em uống bia em sẽ dành ra 30s để nhớ đến các cụ. Zzzzzzzzzzô ... bia đê  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cách chỉnh độ nghiêng của cột em chỉnh như thế này ạ :

Ở đây hôm trước em đã chỉnh thử, bi chừ biết độ co của cột rồi thì bi chừ không sợ nữa ạ.

Nguyên lý chỉ có là hàn đâu co đấy, hàn về chiều nào, cột đổ về chiều ấy ạ.

Như trong hình, em muốn cây cột đổ về phía trục Y 3,5 vạch trên hành trình 500mm và đổ về phía trục X em đứng chụp ảnh 34 vạch cũng trên hành trình 500. 

Vậy em không hàn phía trục Y, em hàn phát đầu tiên là cái đoạn có đánh dấu số 1 ý ạ, hàn về hướng trục Y, điện để 180A cho tấm vách 30 và tấm đế 40mm. Hàn xong đoạn số 1, bỏ đấy đi chơi cho nó co co tẹo rồi hàn tiếp đoạn số 2, cũng theo hướng trục Y, để nguội táng tiếp đoạn thứ 3 cũng theo hướng trục Y. Với lần thử trước thì em hy vọng lần này nó sẽ kéo về hướng trục Y dưới 3 vạch, về hướng người đứng khoảng 20 vạch ạ.

Em bù dây inox vào cho nó co nhiều hơn.




Cũng không ngại chuyện hơ nóng làm cong đế Y, em hàn thử thì thấy tấm đế Y chỉ hơi ấm ấm thui ợ

----------

huyquynhbk, kametoco, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Tuấn

Chết em rồi, cả nhà tư vấn giúp em vụ này với ạ.

Tuần trước hơ nóng vớ vẩn rồi bỏ đấy, nghĩ ngồi chờ đến quái bao giờ cho nó xong, tuần này em xách xuông nạo cái đế cột Z, nạo xong vuông với X, vuông với Y, dưng kiểm tra lại thì chỉ vuông với 1 bên của Y, bên kia lệch 20 vạch trên hành trình 500mm.



Đặt đồng hồ trên tấm bắt mặt bich trục Z chỗ nào kết quả đo cũng giống nhau, vậy mặt trục Z ổn, tháo lỏng Z, đo lại một vế bên Y vẫn bị vặn mới đau.

Vặn chặt ốc bắt cột Z xuống mặt Y hay nới lỏng kết quả vẫn vậy. Chít em rồi.

Mặt Y được tôi cứng, khoan còn khốn khổ nói gì đến nạo. Tổng chiều dài gần 2m, bi chừ chắc phải ngồi mài tay lại một bên vế bệ Y thui, chết toi em thật.

----------


## CKD

Cái cách cụ đặt đồng hồ thế kia.. là đo cái nhiều nào thế ạ?
Nếu vặn võ đỗ thì hàn cho nó vặn lại.. khi nào hết vặn rồi thì lại nạo chân cho nó vuông chứ sao giờ. Với em thì như thế là âu cơ.. lo chi. Tính ra 20 vạch (chắc 1 vạch là 1%) trên 500mm thì mỗi 100mm nó có 4 vạch, 4% trên 100mm thì không lớn lắm, tính ra dung sai tương đối là 0,4%o (phần nghìn). Có khi nào cụ phay cái gì nó cao 1-2-3-4 trăm mm đâu mà lo. Mà phay dày thế thì dao cộ là cả 1 vấn đề lớn đấy ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Trong hình là em đo vuông với X, còn xoay cái đuôi thước nó ra Y là đo Z với Y ạ. 2 cạnh bắt ray của Y nó vặn vỏ đỗ. Để em bềnh tễnh tẹo, chiều rảnh ngồi nghĩ lại chút, mài tay cái mặt dài gần 2m hơi chuối ạ. Kể nó không tôi cứng thì còn đỡ, từ nay em chừa vụ mang khung máy cũ về chế lại, mất bao nhiêu công cho riêng cái bệ Y này.

----------


## CKD

Mà cụ định dùng con máy làm cái gì.. cho qua luôn cụ ơi.

----------


## Tuấn

> Mà cụ định dùng con máy làm cái gì.. cho qua luôn cụ ơi.


Dạ đầu tiên là em định dùng con máy này để cho mấy con sì tép nó chạy xem ra làm sao, sau nghĩ tiếp là dùng để khoan cho nó đỡ cực. Em chỉ hãi nó vặn kiểu này không biết lúc chạy nó có bị kẹt không, vì cái mặt bắt block XY em rà nó đồng phẳng rồi. Thôi kệ, em nghịch nốt hôm nay ngày mai, mài chỗ vặn được đến đâu thì được, rồi em lắp XY lên thôi ạ

Em đo khiểu này thì thấy 2 cái vai Y nó vặn vì kết quả đo ở 2 bên khác nhau, nếu đo cùng 1 bên, dịch đồng hồ vào trong hay ra ngoài vẫn vậy, tháo cột Z ra rồi lắp lại vẫn thế :

----------


## Tuấn

Thêm một nguyên nhân có thể dẫn đến vặn khung sai lệch này nọ mà trước giờ em chưa nghĩ tới.

Nguyên nhân là chưa chú ý đến phong thuỷ trong lắp máy ạ.

Số là hôm trước em muốn bê cái cột Z lên lắp, bèn đẩy cái bệ máy Y từ cái xưởng em dành cho chế cháo sang chỗ có cẩu để cẩu lên cẩu xuống.

Sợ đám tiểu yêu chúng nó làm bụi con máy đểu, em để ngay gần cửa xuất hàng, hướng đông mát mẻ, làm cho nó thích, vào sâu bên trong em sợ bụi.

Tối hôm qua tự dưng em thấy cái khung máy sao mà nó nóng thế không biết ?

Sáng nay quyết tâm đi làm sớm thì thấy thế này ạ :

Do cái máy đểu em để cách cửa có 1,5m, đủ tầm cẩu chạy ra là thôi, cái cửa đểu nó cao 8m, lại là hướng đông nên buổi sáng nắng chiếu thẳng vào cái khung máy.

Bình thường buổi sáng em không xuống xưởng sớm, tầm gần trưa mới đến nên buổi trưa nắng nó không chiếu vào nữa nên không để ý. Sáng nay gần 10h em xuống đến nơi thấy con máy nắng chiếu chan hoà, sờ vào nóng bỏng tay.

Chết toi thật, để em đủn con máy đểu đi chỗ khác xem nó có khác đi tẹo nào không  :Frown:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Ga con

> Dạ đầu tiên là em định dùng con máy này để cho mấy con sì tép nó chạy xem ra làm sao, sau nghĩ tiếp là dùng để khoan cho nó đỡ cực. Em chỉ hãi nó vặn kiểu này không biết lúc chạy nó có bị kẹt không, vì cái mặt bắt block XY em rà nó đồng phẳng rồi. Thôi kệ, em nghịch nốt hôm nay ngày mai, mài chỗ vặn được đến đâu thì được, rồi em lắp XY lên thôi ạ
> 
> Em đo khiểu này thì thấy 2 cái vai Y nó vặn vì kết quả đo ở 2 bên khác nhau, nếu đo cùng 1 bên, dịch đồng hồ vào trong hay ra ngoài vẫn vậy, tháo cột Z ra rồi lắp lại vẫn thế :


Em là em hạ cái bệ Z xuống, phay hoặc mài cái mặt bắt ray cho thật chuẩn, song song. Bắt ray lên rồi rà, sau đó mài cái đế bệ Z lắp trên Y ấy để cân chỉnh.

Thanks.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## conga

Hà nội là 40 độ C hả bác Tuấn...

----------


## Tuấn

> Hà nội là 40 độ C hả bác Tuấn...


vâng, mấy hôm nay nóng kinh bác ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Nhiệt độ hôm qua đây ạ  :Frown: 





Mấy hôm nay nóng kinh, ray Y đã trượt ngon rồi, mặt dưới bắt gối đỡ vitme Y cũng đã cạo xong. Còn mặt trên bắt vào tấm đế và nạo mặt X một chút mà em oải quá, để tuần sau mát mát chút chứ hôm nay bảo em ngồi nạo em thà đi uống bia còn hơn  :Smile: 




Lúc bắt tấm đế lên mấy con block ray Y, vừa bắt vửa run, mấy cái block có cánh này đẩy không cũng nặng lắm rồi. Bắt ốc vào cứ hơi xiết là bó cứng, thôi chết đúng bài lão Nam CPC hay dọa rồi, chả biết tại sao đây. Lúc sau em phát hiện ra là tại con block nó bắt 6 con M12, 2 con ở giữa em bắt ốc dài quá, cứ hơi vặn vào là ốc nó tỳ xuống ray, thành ra là bị bó cứng. Thay ốc ngắn hơn tẹo lại chạy trơn các bác ạ. Ui em phục em quá đi thôi, thế mà em cũng nghĩ ra được, quá là thông minh hé hé   :Smile:

----------

CKD, CNC24H.COM, conga, solero

----------


## CNC24H.COM

> Nhiệt độ hôm qua đây ạ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy hôm nay nóng kinh, ray Y đã trượt ngon rồi, mặt dưới bắt gối đỡ vitme Y cũng đã cạo xong. Còn mặt trên bắt vào tấm đế và nạo mặt X một chút mà em oải quá, để tuần sau mát mát chút chứ hôm nay bảo em ngồi nạo em thà đi uống bia còn hơn 
> 
> 
> ...



Em spam tí, Hà Nam nhiều người giỏi thía! Không biết có ai là bóng hồng như em tham gia diễn đàn không bác Tuấn nhỉ. Bác mới đổi avatar ạ? Em vẫn nợ bác...

----------


## Tuấn

Về nhà được mấy hôm, tranh thủ cạo được cái mặt X, lắp ray vào đủn cho nó chạy rồi em lại đi kiếm cơm tiếp ạ, vít me trục X chắc chờ hôm nào về mới gắn tiếp được  :Smile: 

Đủn tay khá nặng lúc bắt đầu, khi nó trôi rồi thì nhẹ ạ. Em sợ XY quá nặng, thử xoay vitme trục Y đã lắp ở đáy, thấy vẫn nhẹ. Mô tơ trục Y em để phía trong, cái cốt thòi ra nhỏ quá không luồn tay vào được, túm cây ren thì 2 ngón tay đi găng ( cho khỏi trơn ) vặn được.

Xúi anh bạn đẩy thử xem thía lào, mắm môi mắm lợi đủn cho nó chạy rồi lại cố mà phanh nó lại hé hé :

----------

anhcos, conga, Gamo, kametoco, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

vit me hơi khiem tôn so với giàn cơ ợ

----------

hungdn, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng thấy vít me hơi nhỏ bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Vitme 32 gì đó ạ, bước 5. Em đặt tờ báo vào cái thân vitme, lấy bàn tay tì lên xoa một cái là nó quay nên tạm thời em cứ dùng nó đã, sau này tính tiếp ạ.

Mối lo lắng nhất của em là bắt mấy con trượt, mấy cây vitme thì giờ coi như em bớt sợ rồi. Cái mặt X nhìn khá nặng, con block đỏ lúc chưa lắp đẩy tay không rất nặng, lắp xong co cẳng đá cho nó một cái là nó chạy một đoạn.

Cái cần thòi ra cho trục Z em làm lại rồi, cái trước nặng quá, con mới nặng có 200kg nên cục đối trọng cũng bớt nặng, cộng cả con spin vào nữa nên em làm cục đối trọng có 250kg. Dây xích 60 chạy bạc đồng cho đối trọng ạ:



Vitme trục X chỉ có phi 28 thôi ạ, cũng bước 5, em làm 2 cái vòng bi côn lắp vào xem có chạy được không. Hôm nào đi kiếm ăn về em lắp thử:



Trong quá trình làm con này cũng vỡ ra nhiều điều khá vui, nếu tính ra thời gian em bỏ ra để nghịch mấy trò mèo nạo nạo cạo cạo rồi tập căn chỉnh cũng chưa đến 3 tháng, từ khi bắt đầu tập nạo cái bàn map, chế mấy cái thước.... rồi nạo mấy cái mặt bắt ray... không quá nhiều cho một nghề mới, có thể chấp nhận được ạ. Có bác bảo em kiên trì, em thì chỉ chém gió với quăng bom là giỏi, kiên trì không phải tính của em, dưng mà cái nghề kiếm cơm của em nó cần rất nhiều máy chuyên dụng, mà mua thì em không đủ xiền để mua nên lúc nào mệt hay nản thì cứ nghĩ đây là trò chơi cho nó dễ thở. Mí lị em cũng tiếc công cái lão đi mua ray giúp em, nặng vãi tè chứ có nhẹ nhàng gì đâu, hắn mua giúp mình mà mình bỏ xó thì cũng ... hơi tệ.  :Smile:

----------

CNC24H.COM, conga, Gamo, hungdn, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

nguy cơ trục X chết cứng với cái cách 2 bạc côn 2 đầu.... , em thấy cứ dùng gối trượt như bao lần là tốt , việc canh chỉnh xiết clock 2 bạc côn lại là 1 vấn đề khá lớn , xiết ra sao không rơ mà quay nhẹ nhàng , do là bạc côn nó tự định tâm khi ép vào lúc ấy 2 đầu chỉ cần nghiêng 1 tẹo thôi thì lãnh đủ.


Nhìn cây visme trục X là thấy ghét , cái cây này cấp chính xác bèo nhèo lắm đây.,,, chẳng bõ công cây trượt cấp G1 , nạo nạo phẳng 1 vạch.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> nguy cơ trục X chết cứng với cái cách 2 bạc côn 2 đầu.... , em thấy cứ dùng gối trượt như bao lần là tốt , việc canh chỉnh xiết clock 2 bạc côn lại là 1 vấn đề khá lớn , xiết ra sao không rơ mà quay nhẹ nhàng , do là bạc côn nó tự định tâm khi ép vào lúc ấy 2 đầu chỉ cần nghiêng 1 tẹo thôi thì lãnh đủ.
> 
> 
> Nhìn cây visme trục X là thấy ghét , cái cây này cấp chính xác bèo nhèo lắm đây.,,, chẳng bõ công cây trượt cấp G1 , nạo nạo phẳng 1 vạch.


Cái cây này nguyên bản nó cũng dùng vòng bi chặn kiểu đĩa bác ợ, ngắn tẹo. Em ngại tiện lại 2 đầu nên thử lắp vòng bi côn xem sao. Mỗi đầu em làm 4 con ốc công tăng chỉnh, để hôm nào về em lắp thử ạ. Em cũng đang rình rình cây vitme nào dài dài tầm 8-900 thì kiếm thay cho cây này  :Smile:  Cụ nào đi đâu gặp cây nào ổn ổn ới em phát nhé

----------


## terminaterx300

tóm máy này ngon như có vấn đề nhỏ nhưng vô cùng quan trọng, vitme quá bé, vitme trước giờ thấy lúc nào cũng là > hoặc = size của ray.
Ray 20 thì vitme ít là 20 hoặc 25, hay 25 thì 25 hoặc 30. nó mới tương ứng với tải trọng, từ đó kéo theo motor phải CS lớn hơn bla nla :v

----------


## hung1706

Túm lại là em thấy cụ Terminaterx300 phán ngược roài...Vitme thường có size nhỏ hơn 1 mức hoặc bằng size ray.
Ví dụ Ray 25 thì vitme 20, ray 35 thì vitme 30 hoặc 32 vv...Tuy nhiên từ vitme cỡ 25 bước 5 trở lên là tải vài tấn vi vu roài ợ  :Big Grin: . Có lần em phụ rã 1 máy cỡ 4 5T, cái bàn máy gang đúc nặng vài tạ, ray 30 vitme 25 double nut, mà đẩy tay đi nhẹ hều hà. Lúc ấy em chả ngậm dc mồm vào vì kinh ngạc cụ ạ  :Big Grin: 
Vấn đề là cụ Tuấn bắt vitme và ray có chuẩn như tụi Jampon hay không thoai hehehe

----------


## terminaterx300

> Túm lại là em thấy cụ Terminaterx300 phán ngược roài...Vitme thường có size nhỏ hơn 1 mức hoặc bằng size ray.
> Ví dụ Ray 25 thì vitme 20, ray 35 thì vitme 30 hoặc 32 vv...Tuy nhiên từ vitme cỡ 25 bước 5 trở lên là tải vài tấn vi vu roài ợ . Có lần em phụ rã 1 máy cỡ 4 5T, cái bàn máy gang đúc nặng vài tạ, ray 30 vitme 25 double nut, mà đẩy tay đi nhẹ hều hà. Lúc ấy em chả ngậm dc mồm vào vì kinh ngạc cụ ạ 
> Vấn đề là cụ Tuấn bắt vitme và ray có chuẩn như tụi Jampon hay không thoai hehehe


chờ cao nhân nào vào phân xử :v

----------


## CKD

Kích thước ray vit thì phảy xét đến moment & công suất cần truyền nữa thì mới phán chính xác được.

----------


## Nam CNC

toàn là lý thuyết , cái ông Tuấn Hói này làm cái máy này để lấy lổ khoan trên mặt bích đường ống dung sai 5 dem,cái cây lấy lổ phi 8mm thì cần chi cái visme 50 chục mm ???? Ngày trước , trước khi làm con máy , ổng ước mơ nó lết lết là vui lắm òi , bây giờ các bác bày cho ổng phay mặt , chạy khuôn thì có tới tết công gô mới hoàn thiện.

----------

cuong, Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Bác Nam nói đúng rồi. Một con máy khoan cần ứ lại được với em này là chắc luôn. Loạng quạng gắn mũi phay vào nghịch được khối thứ mà máy cơ bó tay.

----------


## Luyến

cụ Tuấn xem nhờ cụ nào mua giúp cho mấy cái khớp nối khác đê, máy đẳng cấp thế mà dùng mấy cái khớp nối tầu  :Stick Out Tongue: . còn vụ visme size 35 hay 40 cụ cứ để em lo cỡ này ra bãi có mà nhiều  :Big Grin: . nhưng phải chờ em rảnh em đi bãi kiếm cho cụ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CBNN

Bác Tuấn nhặt đâu được cái đầu khoan như này nữa là oke luôn !

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

em có cái đầu khoan y như vậy mà hàng mới chưa xài , lớn hơn 1 cỡ nữa đó .... ngày trước mua 2.5tr giờ bác Tuấn trả giá nhiêu nè ??? hehehe

----------


## Tuấn

> em có cái đầu khoan y như vậy mà hàng mới chưa xài , lớn hơn 1 cỡ nữa đó .... ngày trước mua 2.5tr giờ bác Tuấn trả giá nhiêu nè ??? hehehe


Hì, cộng một chầu tay vịn bác nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

có lấy không đây ? em ráp lại hoàn chỉnh chuyển cho anh luôn hen , chứ nó nằm ở nhà 7-8 năm nay rồi. Thiếu rờ le và cử hành trình ( tháo ra vứt đâu mất tiêu ) , anh lên mạng nhìn hình chế lại giúp em nhé hehehe.

----------


## Tuấn

Ui thanks sếp, gửi cho em nhá, địa chỉ sếp còn hông ?

----------


## ahdvip

Xác con cnc thế kia thì con spindle của nó cũng phải thừa sức khoan chứ nhỉ, mắc mớ chi chơi cái đầu khoan đó lên, rồi khi muốn phay lại phải thay đầu à, hay là chơi luôn 2 đầu  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nhờ có cái cờ nhíp mà cụ Nam tìm được khách hàng. Kiểu này phải có xiền cò ấy nhé.
Cái con khoan trong cờ nhíp muốn chạy tự động được thì phải được sự gật đầu của xề cà đề  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Xác con cnc thế kia thì con spindle của nó cũng phải thừa sức khoan chứ nhỉ, mắc mớ chi chơi cái đầu khoan đó lên, rồi khi muốn phay lại phải thay đầu à, hay là chơi luôn 2 đầu


Em mang về rồi mới nghĩ xem dùng nó vào việc gì bác ạ. Biết đâu em chế con máy H chuyên khoan cho nó pở rồi có khi hợp lý. 




> Cái con khoan trong cờ nhíp muốn chạy tự động được thì phải được sự gật đầu của xề cà đề


Là sao hả bác ? lão Nam ứ biết lắp con này phỏng ợ  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> Xác con cnc thế kia thì con spindle của nó cũng phải thừa sức khoan chứ nhỉ, mắc mớ chi chơi cái đầu khoan đó lên, rồi khi muốn phay lại phải thay đầu à, hay là chơi luôn 2 đầu


con này chỉ chuyên dùng khoan tự động mà nên có những lợi điểm nhất định . 
công suất nó là 200w (3phase) , vòng tua 1100rpm-1300rpm , kẹp mũi max 13mm . hành trình 650mm , độ rơ  nhỏ , nhấn bằng khí nén nên không sợ quá tải (mất bước ) với motor Z .
kẹp được mũi khoan thường , chứ không cần chuyên dụng và collect như spindle .

----------


## ahdvip

> con này chỉ chuyên dùng khoan tự động mà nên có những lợi điểm nhất định . 
> công suất nó là 200w (3phase) , vòng tua 1100rpm-1300rpm , kẹp mũi max 13mm . hành trình 650mm , độ rơ  nhỏ , nhấn bằng khí nén nên không sợ quá tải (mất bước ) với motor Z .
> kẹp được mũi khoan thường , chứ không cần chuyên dụng và collect như spindle .


Muốn xài ngon thì nhũng ưu điểm anh nêu ra chả có ý nghĩa gì trừ cái chạy bằng khí nén, phải chế cháo nhiều đó, cơ bản như như nếu muốn khoan sâu thì đâu có khoan 1 phát vậy đc.

----------


## CKD

1300rpm.. mà quất mũi 13mm thì chỉ có.. trả giá = mũi.
Liệu chăng 200W quay nỗi mũi 13mm?

----------


## Tuấn

> 1300rpm.. mà quất mũi 13mm thì chỉ có.. trả giá = mũi.
> Liệu chăng 200W quay nỗi mũi 13mm?


Bềnh thường em khoan tốc độ ngon nhất là từ 40-400v/ph ợ. Mũi phi 13 động cơ khoảng 2,5kw trở lên cho nó lành  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

> Muốn xài ngon thì nhũng ưu điểm anh nêu ra chả có ý nghĩa gì trừ cái chạy bằng khí nén, phải chế cháo nhiều đó, cơ bản như như nếu muốn khoan sâu thì đâu có khoan 1 phát vậy đc.


oh cũng có lý ! cơ mà nếu biết cách dùng thì nó vẫn lợi hại nhỉ ?

----------


## Tuấn

Kiếm cốc bia nào  :Smile: 

Có một vị sư thúc rất đáng kính cá với em rằng là nếu em chỉnh được XY vuông góc dưới 10 vạch thì sẽ đãi em chầu bia. Chả thấy nói 10 vạch trên hành trình bao nhiêu nhưng mà nghe thấy có bia là trong người em nó cứ rạo rực làm sao ấy các bác ạ. Chưa biết em có kiếm được chầu bia hay mất lại nhưng mà em là em cứ phải doạ cái đã, sư thúc phen này mất ngủ cho mà xem. Căn XY này:



Sơn thử phát, cũng không tệ lắm:

----------

Luyến, unitec

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi cái công tắc hành trình với ạ. Chỉ là hành trình để bảo vệ máy chạy quá thôi, chứ không home hiếc gì đâu ạ.

Em đang có một mớ như thế này:



Loại xanh xanh của tàu dùng chán phèo, chóng nghẻo lắm nên chắc em thôi, loại cởi truồng đen đen thì em dùng lâu chưa thấy con nào ngỏm. Bực mình mấy con ốc bắt dây nó để tênh hênh thế liệu nước có vào gây chập không ạ ? Nhà mình các bác hay dùng loại nào chỉ giúp em với, sáng mai em đi mua  :Smile: 

Trục X, Y vuông góc em chỉ chỉnh được 3 vạch/30cm thôi. Do em chỉnh bằng búa tạ, nghĩa là vặn ốc vào gần gần chặt rồi muốn nó sang bên nào táng cho nó một nhát vào cạnh mặt X ạ. Nó cứ chạy qua chạy lại khó chỉnh phết, mà em lại lười làm mấy con ốc tăng chỉnh theo chiều vuông góc. Được 3 vạch là em thấy oải rồi, bỏ đấy đã ạ. Sau này rảnh rang em chế ốc công chỉnh lại sau.

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi cái màu đen đi anh, còn cái vụ tênh hênh thì bắt dây xong chích silicon che luôn con ốc khỏi sợ giật nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà cho em hỏi chút nữa, BOB thì mua loại nào dễ mua và dễ dùng ạ ? Em chạy 3 con step lai ạ. 
Thanks

----------


## thuhanoi

> chơi cái màu đen đi anh, còn cái vụ tênh hênh thì bắt dây xong chích silicon che luôn con ốc khỏi sợ giật nhé.


Cái loại màu đen thực tế nó còn cái nắp chụp nữa, chắc bác vứt đâu rồi

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

mua cái rẻ nhất chắc dễ dùng nhất , em mua 280K , dạo này còn 250K , cần nguồn 5V và 12-24V cấp vào là đủ.

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Tềnh hềnh là em lại về nhà mấy hôm, nghịch tiếp con máy đểu phát ạ.

Đối trọng đã xong, mô tơ lắp vào xoay tay vẫn quay nhẹ, chắc là ổn.
Cả nhà cho em hỏi mấy con sì tép thần thánh này nó có chịu được nước không ạ ?

Em bắt mô tơ trục Y cách đáy khoảng 5cm, làm cái hộp che bên trên, hai đầu bịt lại như thế này có sợ nước vào không ạ ?



Để mô tơ em độn cao tẹo cho nước nó có lên thì không tới mô tơ:



Mô tơ trục X thì em chỉ có cái hộp chắn bên trên thôi ạ :





Cả nhà cho em hỏi có cần chít silicon hay gì gì không ạ ? mấy cái giắc cắm từ mô tơ ra thì làm thế nào ạ ? 

Em củm ơn

----------

nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

> Cả nhà cho em hỏi có cần chít silicon hay gì gì không ạ ? mấy cái giắc cắm từ mô tơ ra thì làm thế nào ạ ? 
> 
> Em củm ơn


Thì tốt nhất là làm sao cho nó càng kín nước càng tốt anh à, mấy cái jack đó anh cắm vào xong đổ keo luôn cho chắc ăn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

> Tềnh hềnh là em lại về nhà mấy hôm, nghịch tiếp con máy đểu phát ạ.
> 
> Đối trọng đã xong, mô tơ lắp vào xoay tay vẫn quay nhẹ, chắc là ổn.
> Cả nhà cho em hỏi mấy con sì tép thần thánh này nó có chịu được nước không ạ ?
> 
> Em bắt mô tơ trục Y cách đáy khoảng 5cm, làm cái hộp che bên trên, hai đầu bịt lại như thế này có sợ nước vào không ạ ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


silicon cũng ko chắc là kín nước và nó sẽ tèo nhanh chóng với oil, 
tây nó dùng mỡ/gel dạng giống như vaserline/ mỡ bò nhưng đặc hơn để bơm vào trong socket <> chống nước

----------

iamnot.romeo, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> silicon cũng ko chắc là kín nước và nó sẽ tèo nhanh chóng với oil, 
> tây nó dùng mỡ/gel dạng giống như vaserline/ mỡ bò nhưng đặc hơn để bơm vào trong socket <> chống nước


Em có cái mỡ này có dùng được không ạ ? để mai em đến công trường hỏi mấy thằng đang lắp máy nó có loại gì em lấy loại ấy ạ. Thanks bác:

----------


## hungdn

Bác Tuấn chơi chiêu gì mà mấy ảnh fb của bác ở post trước tèo hết dồi. Muốn ngâm cú lại mà không được  :Frown: ( Em bắt đền bác

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn chơi chiêu gì mà mấy ảnh fb của bác ở post trước tèo hết dồi. Muốn ngâm cú lại mà không được ( Em bắt đền bác


Em cũng không biết bác ơi, đúng là em up từ đt lên fb, rồi dán link qua, nó ngỏm củ tỏi gần hết rồi thật. Bi chừ bài không sửa được nên em có muốn chỉnh lại ảnh cũng chịu bác ạ.

Cả nhà cho em hỏi tẹo ợ, em có cái tủ điện, định gắn sau lưng con máy này cho gọn, chỗ cái cột Z ấy ạ, rồi kiếm cái tay quay đỡ cái màn hình pc cho thòi ra đằng trước thì có sợ máy nó chạy nó rung tủ điện rồi chết cái gì trong ấy không ạ ?

----------


## elenercom

Máy công nghiệp toàn làm thế mờ.
Chỉ sợ cái tủ bác mần chưa đủ tiêu chuẩn công nghiệp thôi.
Theo em là cứ làm như vậy, hỏng đâu sửa đó.





> Em cũng không biết bác ơi, đúng là em up từ đt lên fb, rồi dán link qua, nó ngỏm củ tỏi gần hết rồi thật. Bi chừ bài không sửa được nên em có muốn chỉnh lại ảnh cũng chịu bác ạ.
> 
> Cả nhà cho em hỏi tẹo ợ, em có cái tủ điện, định gắn sau lưng con máy này cho gọn, chỗ cái cột Z ấy ạ, rồi kiếm cái tay quay đỡ cái màn hình pc cho thòi ra đằng trước thì có sợ máy nó chạy nó rung tủ điện rồi chết cái gì trong ấy không ạ ?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Máy công nghiệp toàn làm thế mờ.
> Chỉ sợ cái tủ bác mần chưa đủ tiêu chuẩn công nghiệp thôi.
> Theo em là cứ làm như vậy, hỏng đâu sửa đó.


Thanks cụ, em làm theo. Em chỉ định gắn 2 con quạt bé bé thổi ra phía trên, cùng một bên. Thêm cái cửa lấy gió, nhét miếng lọc khí vào bên dưới, bên đối diện thui ợ. Vậy có được không cụ ? Có cần đệm mấy miếng cao su cho tủ nó đỡ rung khi máy rung không cụ ? ý em là đệm giữa tủ và máy ý ?

----------


## Tuấn

Buồn buồn em lại chế tiếp con máy đểu này. Cả ngày hôm nay được mỗi việc chuyển nó vào vị trí. Nặng phết các cụ ạ. Kiểu này mà làm xong cái chuồng chắn nước chắc nó cũng to phết.

Tủ điện em lại đổi ý, treo lên tường, phía đằng sau nó. Phần đáy có 2 cây I tháo ở cái càng xe nâng, em bắt mấy con ốc M24 vào đáy rồi. Tạm thời để bệt nó xuống, kiếm ít tắc kê bắn tạm xuống nền. Nếu sau này chạy mà rung thì nâng nó lên, đan lưới đổ bê tông sau vậy.

Phần đầu cái bệ Y còn thừa ra một đoạn, chả để làm gì. Sau này rách việc em lắp cái đầu máy tiện vào, dao thì gắn lên trục X cho nó tiện linh tinh  :Smile: .

----------

nhatson

----------


## sieunhim

máy đểu của bác mà như thế e cũng muốn 1 cái đểu giống vậy  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Luyến

Dự án này của cụ làm lâu phết nhỉ. Bao giờ nổ máy được ah?? 😃

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bác ấy lo kiếm xiền rồi  :Smile: )

----------


## solero

> Thanks cụ, em làm theo. Em chỉ định gắn 2 con quạt bé bé thổi ra phía trên, cùng một bên. Thêm cái cửa lấy gió, nhét miếng lọc khí vào bên dưới, bên đối diện thui ợ. Vậy có được không cụ ? Có cần đệm mấy miếng cao su cho tủ nó đỡ rung khi máy rung không cụ ? ý em là đệm giữa tủ và máy ý ?


Quạt không nên gắn phía mặt trên vì khi mình không sử dụng bụi sẽ lọt vào tủ điện. Quạt gắn bên hông trên cùng của tủ điện. Nên gắn 2 cái 2 bên và hướng hút gió vào ở dưới cùng của tủ. Chỗ hút gió có màng lọc khí là chuẩn đét.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## linhdt1121

> Quạt không nên gắn phía mặt trên vì khi mình không sử dụng bụi sẽ lọt vào tủ điện. Quạt gắn bên hông trên cùng của tủ điện. Nên gắn 2 cái 2 bên và hướng hút gió vào ở dưới cùng của tủ. Chỗ hút gió có màng lọc khí là chuẩn đét.


Em thấy nhiều loại tủ vẫn để quạt phía trên mà, như BTS của Ericsson, khi bắt đầu khởi động thì nó max speed để thổi hết bụi ra.
Em nghĩ để trên tốt hơn nhưng khi ko dùng phải có che chắn.

----------


## Tuấn

*Phi xi măng bất thành máy chế* 

Cổ nhân dạy thế thì em bôi tí xi măng cho nó đúng bài ạ.




Hơn 1 khối là đủ, tạm thế đã, bao giờ khô em mông má sau :




Cái này em lót nilong bên dưới, sau kê nó lên chân gì gì đấy, tính sau ạ hì hì :P

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo, Luyến, mig21, nhatson

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Cái này là áp dụng cả cơ khí và xây dựng đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## elenercom

Bác Tuấn đổ bê tông thế này là khẳng định "Người tình trăm năm - Không gả cho thằng khác" rồi .

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn đổ bê tông thế này là khẳng định "Người tình trăm năm - Không gả cho thằng khác" rồi .


Em cũng cân nhắc rồi mới để em nó ở vị trí này bác ạ, phía sau cửa sổ, sau lưng cái máy là bãi phế liệu của bọn em, có gì mình đưa nó ra đấy cũng tiện  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em cứ tưởng bác T muốn kê máy lên làm cái tank chứa nước tưới nguội bên dưới giống mấy con OKK chứ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Em gắn con sờ pín lên lấy tinh thần lắp cái tủ điện :



Thế quái nào con này có cái đầu kẹp dao trùng với con máy phay cơ đang có, hì hì tiên phết  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, katerman, Luyến, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## katerman

Hình như động cơ kéo trục Z của bác hiệu Bosh thì phải.  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy đẹp quá sức mong đợi, còn cái bàn khoan và taro nữa  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

một màu xanh xanh chấm thêm màu vàng... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
hình như cái bàn nạo tay thần thánh , nạo phằng rồi mà băm lên tiếc lắm đây hehe

----------


## Tuấn

> Hình như động cơ kéo trục Z của bác hiệu Bosh thì phải.


Hiệu Makita bác ạ, động cơ nhật, chạy chổi than ạ  :Smile: 

Tình hình là sáng nay em cho lên xuống con sở pín để canh vuông thì mới phát hiện ra chả biết sai chỗ nào mà đầu spin khi xuống thấp nhất còn cách mặt bàn đến 24cm.

Chết toi em rồi, nhầm nhọt đâu đây  :Frown: 



Phá máy ra làm lại thì oải quá, chả lẽ lại làm tiếp cho nó cái trục A vào thì chả biết bao giờ nó mới chạy được.

Nhờ cả nhà tư vấn giúp em vụ này với ạ. Có mấy cách em mới nghĩ đến:

- 1 là lấy cây H 200x200, làm cái mặt, bỏ lên bàn X rồi phay rãnh làm bàn chữ T :




- 2 là kiếm cái đầu nối dài như trong hình của bác Nam CNC này:



Cái kẹp dao đang có nó to tướng, cái lỗ hình như phi 35 thì phải ạ.

Chả biết cái con  máy đểu của em sau này làm xong nó sẽ thành cái giống gì nữa, haizzz.... Nhu cầu trước mắt em chỉ cần phay mấy miếng nhôm 300x300 thui ợ

----------


## Nam CNC

chén dao 32 chứ không phải 35 đâu sếp.


1--- gắn thêm miếng sắt đệm dày 20 , rồi cho con spindle bắt lên tấm sắt đó nó sẽ hạ xuống bao nhiêu thuỳ tuỳ , nhưng hạ nhiều quá nó yếu. 
2--- làm cho nó 1 cái bàn phụ , kê cao lên và cắt .


có gì đâu mà xoắn vậy sếp.   em thấy làm cái bàn phụ coi ra dễ dàng.


* gá dao vào nó cũng dài ra thêm vài phân, tìm cái bàn phụ như chú romeo bán , kê lên 4 cục sắt ở 4 đầu thế là nó nâng cao hơn tấc mấy thậm chí vửa đủ dao chạm bàn cho cắt đứt luôn.


ngoài ra dùng eto to thì đã cao hơn tấc mấy rồi , xem 4 lổ bắt spindle có hạ thêm được không , anh khoan 4 lổ mới cho nó thấp xuống đi.... khoan từ đâu lấy ra chiến thôi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> chén dao 32 chứ không phải 35 đâu sếp.
> 
> 
> 1--- gắn thêm miếng sắt đệm dày 20 , rồi cho con spindle bắt lên tấm sắt đó nó sẽ hạ xuống bao nhiêu thuỳ tuỳ , nhưng hạ nhiều quá nó yếu. 
> 2--- làm cho nó 1 cái bàn phụ , kê cao lên và cắt .
> 
> 
> có gì đâu mà xoắn vậy sếp.   em thấy làm cái bàn phụ coi ra dễ dàng.
> 
> ...


Vâng, em vừa đo lại, đúng là nó phi 32 sếp a, hì hì  :Smile: 

Vậy em làm cái bàn phụ bỏ lên phay mấy tấm nhôm cho nó lấy tinh thần cái đã. Hạ 4 lỗ bắt spin thì thêm được 5cm, spin em bắt lên tấm rời, tấm này em rà phẳng, // với Z rồi nên bắt chỗ nào cũng được ợ, hạ cái chặn hành trình Z thì thêm được 3cm, chịu khó bắt cái mặt bích Z vào con trượt thì thêm được 8cm. Cái này trước em khoan để dịch được, thế quái nào hôm bắt vào em lại bắt lên lỗ dưới mới đau. Bi chừ nó nặng quá, tháo ra tháo vào em ngại  :Smile:  

Làm thêm cái bàn phụ 20cm có lẽ là đơn giản nhất  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Trích từ bác NamCNC
1--- gắn thêm miếng sắt đệm dày 20 , rồi cho con spindle bắt lên tấm sắt đó nó sẽ hạ xuống bao nhiêu thuỳ tuỳ , nhưng hạ nhiều quá nó yếu.
- Em thấy mặt ngoài gắn 1 hàng ốc mà, tháo ra làm lại tấm khác rồi mần 1 hàng ốc đó, cho hạ 4 lỗ bắt spin xuống 1 tấc, hàn gân tăng cứng 2 bên. Thêm mặt đệm thì hành trình Y giảm 20 có khi sai thiết kế của cụ Tuấn.
2--- làm cho nó 1 cái bàn phụ , kê cao lên và cắt . Mua cái bàn T to tướng của bác KhoaC3 đấy gá lên cũng tầm tầm roài  :Big Grin: . Sợ hổng phẳng thì lấy sờ-pín chém nó (mà cái bàn cụ Tuấn làm phẳng roài, canh spin vuông lại chắc dễ hơn). 
3--- Thêm cái ê-tô cũng gần 1 tấc roài nhưng chắc là phải có cho tiện gá kẹp phôi bé bé.

Thường thì mấy con máy Jampon cũng nhầm nhọt như cụ để tránh ghim thẳng dao xuống mặt bàn ấy, nhìn cảnh bàn T lủng lỗ lỗ mà đao lòng lắm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Trích từ bác NamCNC
> 1--- gắn thêm miếng sắt đệm dày 20 , rồi cho con spindle bắt lên tấm sắt đó nó sẽ hạ xuống bao nhiêu thuỳ tuỳ , nhưng hạ nhiều quá nó yếu.
> - Em thấy mặt ngoài gắn 1 hàng ốc mà, tháo ra làm lại tấm khác rồi mần 1 hàng ốc đó, cho hạ 4 lỗ bắt spin xuống 1 tấc, hàn gân tăng cứng 2 bên. Thêm mặt đệm thì hành trình Y giảm 20 có khi sai thiết kế của cụ Tuấn.
> 2--- làm cho nó 1 cái bàn phụ , kê cao lên và cắt . Mua cái bàn T to tướng của bác KhoaC3 đấy gá lên cũng tầm tầm roài . Sợ hổng phẳng thì lấy sờ-pín chém nó (mà cái bàn cụ Tuấn làm phẳng roài, canh spin vuông lại chắc dễ hơn). 
> 3--- Thêm cái ê-tô cũng gần 1 tấc roài nhưng chắc là phải có cho tiện gá kẹp phôi bé bé.
> 
> Thường thì mấy con máy Jampon cũng nhầm nhọt như cụ để tránh ghim thẳng dao xuống mặt bàn ấy, nhìn cảnh bàn T lủng lỗ lỗ mà đao lòng lắm


Em làm có thiết kế gì đâu bác, rảnh rang em làm đến đâu hay đến đấy í mà.

Cái mặt bắt spin em đang bắt 16 con ốc để ghim cái tấm đế vào cái cần Z, để em ngó lại xem có đất hàn gân cho cái tấm này không, nếu có em làm tấm mới hạ spin xuống thì nhẹ hơn là làm bàn phụ ạ.

Thanks bác

----------


## Tuấn

Chốt hạ em làm cái bàn phụ, cao 200 rồi bắt lên phay mặt, làm bàn chữ T bắt phôi cái đã ạ.

Phần căn chỉnh spin thì đơn giản rồi, mặt bắt spin bé tẹo, em đã nạo, hành trình 300 không nhảy kim, thử xem con spin nó có chuẩn không thì em kẹp cây phi tròn dài 300 vào, chỉnh chiều ngang bằng mấy con ốc công, chỉnh xong xiết chặt, thử mặt theo chiều trục Y thấy cái con này người ta chế cũng chuẩn phết các bác ạ, chạy khoảng 200 thấy nhúc nhích 1 vạch. Các cụ bật tiếng video lúc nghe rẹt rẹt là cái khoan em bấm cho trục nó lên xuống đấy ạ.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Luyến

Không phải căng thẳng bác ơi.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì hôm nay em bắt mấy cái ống dẫn dầu cho vitme với con trượt, phát hiện ra một trò vui vui các bác ạ.

Ý là bắt ống dầu cho vitme trục Z không được, cái khe bé tí, thò tay vào không xong, thiá là em kiếm cái ống, đặt con ốc M6 vào, lấy búa táng cho nó mấy nhát, đút cái đầu cắm nhanh vào, vẫn còn chật, em nhét tiếp cái tay vặn lục giác vào, đập tiếp vài nhát thì được thé này :




Roài, em cắm cái ống dầu vào giắc, đút dây qua cái ống vừa bị đập, kiểu dư lày :




Thía là cầm cái ống, thò vào vặn được rùi, xong nó ra thế này ạ :





Về cái vụ đập búa cho chính xác, cụ Gamo có dạy em một chiêu, ấy là khi cụ ấy muốn đập búa chính xác vào chỗ nào, cụ ấy lây bút, viết chữ Nam CNC vào chỗ ấy rồi cứ nhè vào đấy mà đập ạ. Cụ ấy bảo có mà đập cả ngày cụ ấy vẫn không mỏi tay mới lạ chứ ạ. Em chưa thử nên cũng không biết chữ Nam CNC hay CKD có tác dụng tốt hơn ạ, bác nào thử rồi thì chia xẻ kinh nghiệm cho em biết vơi.

Xong mấy con vitme, tiếp đên block trượt, cái con block con lăn bosch size 45 nó có cái ren lắp tụt tít xuống sâu, vặn cái đầu ren vào không được. Vậy là em lấy con ốc M6, khoan cho nó cái lỗ phi 2 ở giữa, dư lày ạ :




Roài lấy 2 con ecu hàn kín với nhau, vặn cái ren bị khoan thủng vào 1 đầu, đầu kia vặn cái giắc cắm nhanh, xong rùi ợ :




Lắp vào nó kiểu thía lày các bác ạ :

----------

CKD, Gamo, hung1706, Khoa C3, mig21, ppgas

----------


## biết tuốt

ngoài chợ thiếu gì mà bác chế kiểu này cho mệt
block trượt của bác hình như không có miếng cao su thì phải

----------


## sieunhim

cái vụ đập búa chính xác nghe hay đấy bác ah. muốn biết chữ nào chính xác hơn bác phải đập nhiều mới biết đc  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Không biết các bác thấy thế nào, chứ em là em ghét mấy cái đứa đàn ông đàn ang mà lại cứ đi nhuôm tóc xanh đỏ tím vàng lắm các bác ạ. 

Vâng, em ghét là em cấm luôn, đám học nghề đứa nào nhuộm tóc là em cho nghỉ khỏe luôn ợ.

Cũng chả phải em nghĩ đến chuyện nghiêm chỉnh, tư cách hay đạo đức gì đâu, chỉ làu vì mình thì chả có sợi tóc nào mà chải, chúng nó lại còn bày đặt đi nhuộm làm đẹp nữa, bực mình là phải, các bác nhỉ  :Smile: 

Thía mà có thằng chả nó đi học nghề, hắn lại đi nhuộm tóc trắng mới đểu chứ ạ, em đuổi hắn về thì hắn bảo luật chỉ cấm xanh đỏ tím vàng thôi mà ?! có cấm màu trắng đâu. Bực mình quá mà em phải chịu, không cãi được, càng tức.

Tên này học mấy cái trò nạo niếc vớ vẩn các bác ạ :



Sau một ngày nghịch ngợm, hắn cũng nạo xong được 2 cái chỗ bắt ray. Tay chân lóng ngóng như con gà, xước tùm lum nhưng cũng chấp nhận được, sai số cây dài 2m sau khi nạo còn 2-3 vạch chi đó, thui thé được rùi :



Nạo xong hắn có vẻ khoái chí lắm, cái mẹt nhìn thấy ghét :



Buổi sau em cho hắn lắp ray với vitme, một ngày mà không xong thì hắn chít với em hì hì  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Từ lúc nào Lão Hói này thành "Thánh Nạo" vậy ta ???? bây giờ còn học đòi làm Sư Phọ thế không biết.

----------


## CKD

Cụ nào ghi CKD lên mà đập thế ạ, cụ mách nhỏ cho em với.

----------


## Gamo

Có cái hình là đập sướng hẳn  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

> Có cái hình là đập sướng hẳn


Nghe cụ HÓI tố là cụ ghi Nam sờ lên rồi đập phải không? Cụ trả thù vụ cụ Nam sờ chê pín của cụ bị rỉ sét đúng không? Pín đồ phải rỏm lắm hoặc hỏng hóc không dùng được mới rỉ sét đóa cụ.

----------


## Gamo

Hố hố, quê, bữa nào thay hình Nam Sờ Pín bằng hình CKD  :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

> Từ lúc nào Lão Hói này thành "Thánh Nạo" vậy ta ???? bây giờ còn học đòi làm Sư Phọ thế không biết.


Hị hị ... được bác phong lên bậc thánh thần .... hị hi  :Smile:  em ngại quá cơ bác ạ.

Dưng mà làm ông thánh... kể cũng không thích lắm bác ạ, ngoại trừ việc em được ngồi trên bàn, các em xì tin đến xin quẻ.... áo trễ cổ, cúi cúi... lom khom bên dưới .... nghĩ đến đấy em tự dưng cứ thấy bổi hổi bồi hồi thía lào ý....

Dưng mà... em nghĩ lại rùi, làm ông bụt thích hơn nhiều bác ui. Ông bụt ý nhá, tuyền chọn các cô trẻ đẹp bị ức hiếp để giúp thôi. Mà để bị ức hiếp thì chắc là các em này cũng nhẹ dạ cả tin rồi.... giúp xong, thế nào các em chẳng cảm động... rồi thì....

À nhưng mà cụ Vietnamcnc cụ ấy nhận làm ông bụt rồi bác ạ, cụ này .... khôn thật. Ông bụt râu xồm như trong cái avatar ý thì .... ui em biết rồi, trách gì có loại hoa người ta gọi là hoa dâm bụt.

Thôi thì còn ông tiên. Úi ông này hay lắm đấy bác nhé. Ông tiên có các hàng xóm đáng yêu là các cô tiên. Úi giời chít chít .... các cô tiên thì đã xinh đẹp lại còn hay đi tắm. Chết thật, tắm thì toàn chọn chỗ vằng người, lại còn không có ai đi cùng để bảo vệ thì ... nguy to thật. Em mà làm tiên ông hay tiên thằng thì em sẽ đi theo bảo vệ các cô tiên này tắm bác ạ. Ầy ầy ầy... tiên ông hay tiên thằng bi chừ ... ??? bác gọi em là tiên đi, bác nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà giúp em sơ đồ đấu dây vớí ạ.

Phần cơ coi như ổn, bây giờ đến cái phần chuối nhất là đấu dây ạ, cả nhà vẽ giúp em sơ đồ đấu dây với ạ.

Mạch BOB em dùng của Machviet, nó là con này ạ :



Động cơ thì xyz em đều dùng một loại động cơ đi cùng driver:

[IMG]https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/12439085_790130757784471_7321832518789617449_n.jpg  ?
oh=2efd8a6f17ff0e488912f8917bcf6693&oe=5704E2D7[/IMG]



Cảm biến hành trình XYZ và home em đều lắp con này :



Nó có 3 sợi dây xanh, nâu, trắng như thế này :



Biến tần thì khoai cả nải ạ, em cũng chưa bóc ra vì có xem cũng chẳng hiểu gì :



Trước giờ em mới đấu mấy cái tủ rơ le linh tinh, chuyển sang cnc em chưa hiểu nguyên lý nó dư lào, nhờ người khác đấu giúp cũng được, nhưng mà nhỡ sau này con driver nó tèo hay chuột nó cắn mất sợi dây thì em không tự thay được ợ.

Em củm ơn

Phần công tắc giới hạn hành trình em đang lắp mỗi trục 2 con, home thì mỗi con 1 trục, không biết con bob nó có đủ chân để đấu không, em hóng hớt trên mạng hình như đấu chung tuốt tuột hành trình xyz vào 1 đầu vào có được không ạ ? nút home em chưa hiểu nó chạy như thế nào nhưng nếu ưu tiên được nó chắc sau này dễ sử dụng hơn có phải không ạ ?

----------


## TLP

Mong chờ cái dự ớn này của chú @Tuấn mãi . :Big Grin: .Mà sao lâu quá. :Cool: .Chú hơi bị câu giờ đấy!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Chú ấy trời lạnh này để tay bướm cắn nên làm sao mà nhanh được

----------

Tuấn

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác dùng BOB này theo em trước khi dùng bác lên thay con diode chỗ nguồn vào đi.
Cụ diy cũng đã dùng con này và bị nổ mất 2 con ic đệm ko rõ lý do, cái bo đó em vẫn đang cầm, đã thay ic đệm và dùng 1 thời gian lại nổ tiếp, em thay con diode đó thì ko thấy nổ nữa.
Tránh hiện tượng đáng tiếc khi đang chạy nó bùm thì bác cứ thay trước đi mặc dù em cũng chẳng biết vì sao nó bùm.

----------

diy1102, Kythuat188_MV, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác dùng BOB này theo em trước khi dùng bác lên thay con diode chỗ nguồn vào đi.
> Cụ diy cũng đã dùng con này và bị nổ mất 2 con ic đệm ko rõ lý do, cái bo đó em vẫn đang cầm, đã thay ic đệm và dùng 1 thời gian lại nổ tiếp, em thay con diode đó thì ko thấy nổ nữa.
> Tránh hiện tượng đáng tiếc khi đang chạy nó bùm thì bác cứ thay trước đi mặc dù em cũng chẳng biết vì sao nó bùm.


Hì bác, em làm sao mà thay diot được bác ui  :Smile:  em mà biết diot là cái giống giề thì em giàu to rùi hì hì  :Smile:  Em dùng mạch này vì nó dễ mua bác ợ, thứ 2 cũng là hàng nhà mình, phải ủng hộ chớ  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Hì bác, em làm sao mà thay diot được bác ui  em mà biết diot là cái giống giề thì em giàu to rùi hì hì  Em dùng mạch này vì nó dễ mua bác ợ, thứ 2 cũng là hàng nhà mình, phải ủng hộ chớ


Lúc nào rảnh bia bọt em thay cho ợ. Con của em bị tèo, giống của anh 100%, đã được cụ linhdt1121 mang về phục hồi nhân phẩm đó ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em còn con này nữa ạ, modul pwm to analog :




Đấu dư lào các bác ui  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Em còn con này nữa ạ, modul pwm to analog :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đấu dư lào các bác ui


Bác dùng gì mà cần loại này ạ. Cứ đơn giản trước đã bác, cứ phực tạp nên nhìn mà nản ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác dùng gì mà cần loại này ạ. Cứ đơn giản trước đã bác, cứ phực tạp nên nhìn mà nản ạ.


Em biết đâu, hôm qua mua bob, thấy bác Machviet bảo có chạy spindle thì thêm cái ni  :Smile:

----------


## MinhCNC

> Bác dùng BOB này theo em trước khi dùng bác lên thay con diode chỗ nguồn vào đi.
> Cụ diy cũng đã dùng con này và bị nổ mất 2 con ic đệm ko rõ lý do, cái bo đó em vẫn đang cầm, đã thay ic đệm và dùng 1 thời gian lại nổ tiếp, em thay con diode đó thì ko thấy nổ nữa.
> Tránh hiện tượng đáng tiếc khi đang chạy nó bùm thì bác cứ thay trước đi mặc dù em cũng chẳng biết vì sao nó bùm.


Bác thay con đó bằng con diot nào vậy bác? bác chỉ em thay với, em mua ủng hộ hàng việt dùng tháng nay rồi không sao nhưng bác nói làm e thấy hoang mang quá.

----------


## CKD

> Em còn con này nữa ạ, modul pwm to analog :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Đấu dư lào các bác ui


Cái board này thêm con biến trở để calibrate nữa là full chức năng.

Đâué thế nào á.. cụ Tuấn khi nào dùng tới thì ới e nhóa. Không thì túm già cụ Mạch Việt nhờ tư vấn  :Wink:

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác thay con đó bằng con diot nào vậy bác? bác chỉ em thay với, em mua ủng hộ hàng việt dùng tháng nay rồi không sao nhưng bác nói làm e thấy hoang mang quá.


Bác thay con to hơn là đc

----------


## Mạch Việt

@ bác Tuấn, bác có thể liên hệ với kỹ thuật bên em để được support mà @@
em nói sơ qua cách đấu thế này:

1. Nguồn 24V đầu vào cấp cho modul lấy chung nguồn với bo mạch B0B V2.2
2. Chân PWM+ nối vào 5V của BOB, PWM- nối vào 1 chân output bất kỳ trên BOB, vd chân Out(14).
3. Chân 0~10V là đầu ra Analog, nối vào chân AVI biến tần (tùy loại biến tần).
   Chân 0V nối vào chân COM (hoặc CM) của biến tần.
Xong rồi bác setup trên Mach3 là chạy  :Big Grin: 

@CKD: thanks cụ đã góp ý về mặt kỹ thuật  :Big Grin: 

@linhdt1121: bob bên em cụ dùng bị cháy ak, sorry cụ nhưng em không hiểu tại sao nó lại cháy và thay diode to hơn lại được vì diode bên em dùng là diode *SR560* rồi, và bên em dùng cũng chưa thấy trường hợp đó xảy ra @@,* thường thì bên em khuyến cáo cho khách hàng mua BOB nên dùng nguồn 24V độc lập, chỉ cần 24V-2A là được, đừng cụ nào dùng chung nguồn BOB với nguồn Driver nhé.*
Thanks!

----------


## diy1102

> @ bác Tuấn, bác có thể liên hệ với kỹ thuật bên em để được support mà @@
> em nói sơ qua cách đấu thế này:
> 
> 1. Nguồn 24V đầu vào cấp cho modul lấy chung nguồn với bo mạch B0B V2.2
> 2. Chân PWM+ nối vào 5V của BOB, PWM- nối vào 1 chân output bất kỳ trên BOB, vd chân Out(14).
> 3. Chân 0~10V là đầu ra Analog, nối vào chân AVI biến tần (tùy loại biến tần).
>    Chân 0V nối vào chân COM (hoặc CM) của biến tần.
> Xong rồi bác setup trên Mach3 là chạy 
> 
> ...


BOB cụ Linhdt1121 thay diot là của em mua của bác. Em đang dùng bình thường không hiểu sao bị tèo cụ Linh cầm về phẫu thuật. Cơ mà có chút góp ý, lúc em mua xong có mail nhờ support cơ mà mãi chả được ...... hơi nản.

----------


## Mạch Việt

@diy1102, xin lỗi bạn về trường hợp mail của bạn, mail của bạn là gì, để mình bảo cậu support kỹ thuật bên mình contact lại bạn.

----------


## Tuấn

Nghich cái chắn bui vui phết các bác ạ

----------

CKD, Ga con, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Làm CNC 2 thứ gây đau đầu không kém là chắn bụi và tưới nguội.
Trời lạnh nghịch mấy cái này ấm người hẳn

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Làm CNC 2 thứ gây đau đầu không kém là chắn bụi và tưới nguội.
> Trời lạnh nghịch mấy cái này ấm người hẳn


Đúng rồi bác, tưới nguội em chưa làm đến, còn chắn bụi mất khá nhiều công mà chưa ổn lắm bác ạ.

Đầu tiên em lười đi mua sắt, lấy inox làm rãnh trượt cho các tấm chắn bụi, chạy một hồi inox nó sơ ra, thế là kẹt. Bỏ đi làm bằng sắt trượt trên teflon thì êm.
Lưỡi gạt cũng lắm nhiêu khê, lưỡi kiểu này thì chắc đét, gạt rất chuẩn, nước bẩn bị gạt bằng sạch :



Gấp đầu vào thì nó thế này :



Mặt trên nó như thế này :



Phải cái máy em làm không có kinh nghiệm, bàn X khi vào trong cùng cách cột Z có 80mm, mà các tấm này cộng cả lưỡi gạt mất 10mm một tấm, loằng ngoằng nữa không đủ đất, cho băng Y phía bên ngoài thì tạm ổn :




chạy thử cả ngày không bị kẹt, cũng không xô lệch, tạm ổn, còn phía trong thì em làm thế này để đỡ chiều dày :



Gấp vào như thế này :



Băng trượt hai bên làm bằng nhựa chịu mài mòn thì nó đua ra nhiều quá, loay hoay chế mấy ngày chưa ổn hì hì

Kiểu tán đinh như Hiệp phát em thấy chắc hợp lý hơn, lúc nào rảnh em thử xem, gấp mấy cái này khó chính xác phết  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Mò mẫu đấu điện đến đây thì em tịt ạ, cụ nào rảnh vẽ giúp em cái mạch điện với .

Tủ điện phía sau đấu xong mấy con step vào driver, từ driver vào bob và biến tần lên spindl cụ nào giúp em với :



Phía trước chẳng có gì ngoài mấy cái cầu đấu, con máy tính thui ơ, mớ dây tín hiệu từ các chân limit em kéo về đây rùi đấu đi đâu em cũng chưa biết ợ



Gắn cái cầu đấu vào không bác Nam CNC bác ý lại ói:



rơ le với khởi chả biêt để làm gì ? thui cứ gắn đại, không cần thì em tháo ra sau ợ

Phần cơ thì chắn bui trước sau của Y đã ổn, chắn trục Z làm xong rùi mờ em chưa gắn nó lên, nhìn mấy cái màu inox mà ngán quá, để em lấy sơn em xịt cho nó đỡ lòe loẹt ợ




Dao dựa, senga này nọ em ôm về một mớ rùi, dây điện kéo tuốt tuột rùi, làm sao cho cái của này nó chạy đây các bác ui ?

----------

duonghoang, kametoco, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhìn vãi cả linh hồn , em ở đó chắc sáng tới chiều nó nhuc nhích , còn chạy hay không chưa biết hehehe. Mua vé máy bay cho em ra đi

----------


## CKD

Sup bọt tận răng đê. Ai hú không?
Đảm bảo không chạy sẽ cười trừ.

----------


## ducduy9104

> 


Cái ngai vàng này cụ mua bao nhiêu thế ợ, nhìn nó tếu gỉ đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cụ Tuấn xem thử cái này xem.. nếu chưa thông thì em làm vơ sần 2 nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

> Kiểu tán đinh như Hiệp phát em thấy chắc hợp lý hơn, lúc nào rảnh em thử xem, gấp mấy cái này khó chính xác phết


Em nghĩ cụ nên đi mua về ngâm kíu thì hay hơn, chứ cụ làm...xấu vãi  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Ở em tìm cũng không khó nhưng lúc có lúc không à. Vừa rồi em mua 1 bộ 3 cái (2 cánh gà cho X và 1 cái bự cho Y, thay cho cái cũ bị rỉ sét nhiều quá), tổng cộng khoảng 25kg, giá 700k.

Phần gạt nước không cần phải thật sạch vì lâu dài nó sẽ mòn, rách do ba vớ. Cơ bản là thiết kế bên trong (tấm dưới) có gờ móc lên trên nên nước không thể tràn qua được.
Làm đinh tán thì hơi chuyên và khó tháo ráp, có thể làm theo kiểu bắt ốc cho khỏe, nhưng bắt ốc thì khe hở giữa các tấm nó dày hơn đinh tán một chút (tính khoảng cách chừng 5mm/tấm). 3 cái của e thì 2 cánh gà X là dạng đinh tán, cái Y là dạng bắt ốc, so 2 cái thì bắt ốc vít OK hơn (mà cái HP làm e thấy là dạng ốc vít chứ không phải đinh tán).



E cũng chế rồi mà vất vả quá, cơ bản cần máy gấp, máy mài, máy hàn (tig càng tốt, không thì hàn que cũng không sao).

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cái ngai vàng này cụ mua bao nhiêu thế ợ, nhìn nó tếu gỉ đâu


em cũng có ý nghĩ xấu xa giống bác :Wink:  sơn màu trắng thì giống nữa hehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Giờ cũng thấy giống luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ Tuấn xem thử cái này xem.. nếu chưa thông thì em làm vơ sần 2 nhé.


Thanks cụ, vậy là em đấu mấy con công tắc hành trình sai òi, cụ để em ngâm cứu chút :P




> Em nghĩ cụ nên đi mua về ngâm kíu thì hay hơn, chứ cụ làm...xấu vãi .
> Ở em tìm cũng không khó nhưng lúc có lúc không à. Vừa rồi em mua 1 bộ 3 cái (2 cánh gà cho X và 1 cái bự cho Y, thay cho cái cũ bị rỉ sét nhiều quá), tổng cộng khoảng 25kg, giá 700k.
> 
> Phần gạt nước không cần phải thật sạch vì lâu dài nó sẽ mòn, rách do ba vớ. Cơ bản là thiết kế bên trong (tấm dưới) có gờ móc lên trên nên nước không thể tràn qua được.
> Làm đinh tán thì hơi chuyên và khó tháo ráp, có thể làm theo kiểu bắt ốc cho khỏe, nhưng bắt ốc thì khe hở giữa các tấm nó dày hơn đinh tán một chút (tính khoảng cách chừng 5mm/tấm). 3 cái của e thì 2 cánh gà X là dạng đinh tán, cái Y là dạng bắt ốc, so 2 cái thì bắt ốc vít OK hơn (mà cái HP làm e thấy là dạng ốc vít chứ không phải đinh tán).
> 
> 
> E cũng chế rồi mà vất vả quá, cơ bản cần máy gấp, máy mài, máy hàn (tig càng tốt, không thì hàn que cũng không sao).



Vâng bác, em trước không nghĩ nó khó vậy, đầu tiên làm ẩu, không ổn, chế đi chế lại mất nhiều công quá mà vẫn chưa ổn bác ạ. Trước đây nếu có ai bảo chế cái chắn bụi khó thì em cũng chả tin đâu. Mấy tên trong xưởng bảo anh để đấy em gấp cho, em bảo có quái gì, tao gấp máy gâp tay cũng được, thực ra là chưa thử .... chưa biết, lúc biết rồi lại cay cú .... hì hì . Rảnh em chế lại xem sao  :Smile: 




> em cũng có ý nghĩ xấu xa giống bác sơn màu trắng thì giống nữa hehe





> Giờ cũng thấy giống luôn


2 cụ này trêu em hả  :Smile:  để từ từ rồi ngộ sẽ xử lý cả đôi  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy của anh cả năm rồi chưa đâu đến đâu , chán thiệt, mới con đầu tay mà đòi chơi lên chuyên nghiệp.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> cái máy của anh cả năm rồi chưa đâu đến đâu , chán thiệt, mới con đầu tay mà đòi chơi lên chuyên nghiệp.


Hì, oan cho em cụ ui, chuyên gì em. Cái vụ cạo là tại em ham của ngon, bổ, rẻ cụ ạ, ray xịn, mới, chính xác, rẻ... nên mới phải cạo. Bi chừ em tự tin vụ căn chỉnh cơ khí phết rồi đấy cụ nhá  :Smile: 


Cái vụ chắn bụi là tại em chủ quan, máy gấp ngon em có, tại em lười thay chày cối, vác ra máy gấp tay bẻ cho nó nhanh.... thành ra mới lâu hì hì  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Hôm nay thêm được 2 cái cục lọc, dây dợ thêm được một ít, xong con biến tần.... oài, hỏi từng sợt một em còn đấu được, cao nhân mà chỉ cả mớ là em tẩu hỏa nhập ma luôn



các loại dây tiếp đất trong tủ điện cũng đấu luôn rùi ợ :



Không biết các bác mua máy tính bộ có bị giống em không ? dây cáp nguồn cho máy tính dở ẹc, em cắt giắc cắm đấu luôn vào tủ mới phát hiện ra dây mới nó cực đểu, chạy lên vp rút ở con máy in ra cái dây giống i chang, mang xuống thay luôn cho nó chắc  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Không biết các bác mua máy tính bộ có bị giống em không ? dây cáp nguồn cho máy tính dở ẹc, em cắt giắc cắm đấu luôn vào tủ mới phát hiện ra dây mới nó cực đểu, chạy lên vp rút ở con máy in ra cái dây giống i chang, mang xuống thay luôn cho nó chắc


Hi, bác đừng cắm dây đểu vào máy in nhé, máy in dòng điện cao hơn cái máy tính trong tủ bác nhiều. Đi chợ trời thấy dây cũ zin mua về rất hữu dụng

----------

Tuấn

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác mua máy bộ thì ra chỗ bán đấy, họ có đầy dây zin theo máy, dây mềm, lõi to, nhiều cái còn có cầu chì riêng luôn.
Em nhớ ko nhầm thì 30k/ sợi thì phải

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo các bác, hôm nay nhờ được cụ Biết tuốt xuống nghịch cái bob, con máy đểu của em nó đã nhấp nhổm được rùi ạ.

Để chắc ăn, bọn em có thuê cả ông thày cúng về làm cái lễ cho nó đúng bài ợ :



Công tắc hành trình chưa đấu, tủ điện cụ Biết tuốt bẩu đấu như ... mứt, sau tết đấu lại ợ

----------

biết tuốt, emptyhb, Gamo, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## Gamo

Ông thầy cúng nào xấu trai thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Hi, bác đừng cắm dây đểu vào máy in nhé, máy in dòng điện cao hơn cái máy tính trong tủ bác nhiều. Đi chợ trời thấy dây cũ zin mua về rất hữu dụng


Cái vụ này quên chia sẽ với mấy ae, giờ thì mình toàn dùng dây xịn jack dẹt, lúc nào cũng mua một bọc sẵn, nhất quyết khg dùng mâý dây có jack tròn, thấy mấy loại dây này là cắt rồi vứt hẳn vào sọt rác cho an tâm, mình bị giật lần thứ 2 rồi mới nghiệm ra tàu nó hại mình là cái chắc, dây thì mấy sợi leo queo cứng như thép, chắc chỉ mạ màu đồng, dây te đo ôm thì thông với dây điện, tuyệt đối dùng dây nguồn tốt nha mấy bác, khg thì có ngày sẽ bị giật điện là cái chắc.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Làm xong anh tổng kết thử con này a tốn bao nhiêu lúa hả anh???

----------


## Ga con

> Cái vụ này quên chia sẽ với mấy ae, giờ thì mình toàn dùng dây xịn jack dẹt, lúc nào cũng mua một bọc sẵn, nhất quyết khg dùng mâý dây có jack tròn, thấy mấy loại dây này là cắt rồi vứt hẳn vào sọt rác cho an tâm, mình bị giật lần thứ 2 rồi mới nghiệm ra tàu nó hại mình là cái chắc, dây thì mấy sợi leo queo cứng như thép, chắc chỉ mạ màu đồng, dây te đo ôm thì thông với dây điện, tuyệt đối dùng dây nguồn tốt nha mấy bác, khg thì có ngày sẽ bị giật điện là cái chắc.


Kinh nghiệm đầy mình  :Wink: .
Xưởng anh e ngày trước sản xuất quạt, sau đó bị một vố quy chuẩn của nhà nước VN, trong các loại dây dẫn điện có bọc cách điện, không được phép dùng vật liệu nhôm (ngoại trừ dây điện từ).

Không cho xài nhôm thì ta sài ... sắt. Dây bác cầm là sắt chính hiệu đó ợ, được pha trộn theo tỷ lệ độ ngon  :Cool: , ví dụ loại 1 thì có 12 tim đồng + 4 tim sắt, loại 2 thì 8 tim đồng 8 tim sắt .... E cũng bó tay.

Dây nguồn dõm + phích cắm dõm là nguyên nhân không nhỏ góp phần đưa thiết bị điện ... lên dĩa.

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay, Gamo, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## cuongmay

Thời buổi cạnh tranh hỗn loạn người ta nghĩ ra được những cách giảm giá không tưởng tượng được . nhiều khi muốn mua đồ tốt cũng chẳng biết kiếm đâu cuổi cùng mua được món hàng giá của tốt mà chất của đểu . À mà bác phúc có giải thích được tại sao không cho dùng dây nhôm không?

----------


## Ga con

Cái này em chịu thua ạ, cụ hỏi mấy anh làm luật giúp em :Wink: .

Bên xưởng sản xuất quạt, giá thành sản xuất tổng cộng của cây quạt treo tường chừng 110-120k (cái bán ra ngoài các bác mua chừng 350k, nhiều thương hiệu kể cả thương hiệu lớn như Asia đều giống nhau trên 95%), lâu lâu các anh ấy bày trò, nào là phải đăng ký tiêu chuẩn, nào là phải dán tem đảm bảo chất lượng, nào là phải mua tem hợp chuẩn dán lên từng cái một. Đầu tiên tem 16k/cái, sau tăng lên 25-26k/cái thì các ông anh em bung dù hết.

Giờ dây điện thường thường bên ngoài họ kiểm tra bằng cách cắt 1 đoạn ruột, xong cho nam châm hút, rồi đếm tim  :Wink: , xem bao nhiêu sắt bao nhiêu đồng.

Cạnh tranh nhau cũng khốc liệt lắm cụ ạ, như cọng dây nguồn vào cái quạt, 1.5-1.6m, có đầu phích cắm đúc, giá đầu vào có 800-1.100 đồng. À mà dây nhôm thì không hàn được, dây sắt dù sao cũng hàn được  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Mình thì cũng ko rõ lắm đâu nhưng theo kinh nghiệm thì dây nhôm rất dễ hư & cháy ko có lý do. Dây đồng thì trừ khi chập điện quá dòng thôi. Về sau mua dây phải kiểm tra hết, dây nhôm là bỏ.

----------


## CKD

Dây toàn nhôm thì ngoài việc không hàn được và nội trở lớn mình chưa phát hiện vấn đề gì đặc biệt. Lúc đó thường phụ quấn survolteur làm kinh tế phụ với baba (đâu khoảng đầu những năm 90). Vì giá thành nên dây đồng & nhôm đều có làm (tất nhiên tùy theo giá).
Nhưng theo nhận xét, tất cả mối tiếp xúc giữa đồng và nhôm đều rất kém bền. Bị oxy hóa rất nhanh ở cả đồng và nhôm. Không giỏi hóa nhưng nhớ loáng thoáng là hai thằng này gặp nhau + dòng điện là môi trường rất tốt cho oxy hóa cả nhôm và đồng => phá hủy cả hai.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Thời buổi cạnh tranh hỗn loạn người ta nghĩ ra được những cách giảm giá không tưởng tượng được . nhiều khi muốn mua đồ tốt cũng chẳng biết kiếm đâu cuổi cùng mua được món hàng giá của tốt mà chất của đểu . À mà bác phúc có giải thích được tại sao không cho dùng dây nhôm không?


có mà cụ, panasonic nè có loại brushless lun,  mitsubishi nè 
có điều trung lưu mua thôi vì giá tầm >2t

----------


## biết tuốt

dây nhôm có lẽ dễ gãy nữa, có lần em mua cái biến áp 110 qm về dùng thử moi dây ra đấu không cẩn thận cụt luôn , cạo cạo ra thấy là dây nhôm
dây điện tàu đểu tốt nhất k nên dùng , em đi lượm đồng nát thi thoảng vớ được cả đống dây ngon , loại tồn kho chưa sử dụng, chứ loại dây đến tuổi thải dù nhật hay mẽo lúc tuốt ra ruột đồng xỉn hết cả rồi

----------


## Tuấn

> Ông thầy cúng nào xấu trai thế


Cụ không nên báng bổ thằy cúng như vậy, phải tội đấy 😁 




> Làm xong anh tổng kết thử con này a tốn bao nhiêu lúa hả anh???


Chắc cũng lên đến vài chục củ bác ạ. Mất toi mấy viên đá mài máy cầm tay, hơn 2 củ tiền ốc vít. Được cái ray trượt, vime thì một cụ mua giúp giá hỗ trợ sinh viên nghèo nên cũng đỡ được nhiều bác ạ. Chắc đắt nhất là tiền mua tôn về hàn thân máy thui he he

----------


## CKD

> Chắc cũng lên đến vài chục củ bác ạ. Mất toi mấy viên đá mài máy cầm tay, hơn 2 củ tiền ốc vít. Được cái ray trượt, vime thì một cụ mua giúp giá hỗ trợ sinh viên nghèo nên cũng đỡ được nhiều bác ạ. Chắc đắt nhất là tiền mua tôn về hàn thân máy thui he he


Em nghĩ đắt nhất là tiền internet & điện thoại cụ ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

con máy thế mà có vài chục cũ thì cũng quá hiệu quả về kinh tế rồi cụ ah...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

vài chục củ + 3 năm hehe cái ông thầy cúng (pháp danh là : thích thì nhích) ông ấy nói làm xong con máy phay ngay 1  ông  ngựa 1 ông khỉ đứng canh 2 bên cái máy, 2 ae gãi đầu gãi tai hỏi ông ấy bảo làm từ năm ngọ sang năm thân thì chả phay 2 ông này thì là gì  :Embarrassment:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## TLP

Con máy khủng.20 page rồi vẫn chưa hoàn thành.haha. :Cool:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Trước khi chùi tuốtnơvít đi nhậu đề nghị cụ Tuấn chỉnh lại mấy cục rờ le và noirfilter cho ngay ngắn nào.
Được cụ Luyến tài trợ tủ điện hay trấn lột được đó hả  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì trình em nó gà nên chế máy lâu lém ợ, năm 2016 này em cố gắng hoàn thành nó  :Smile: 

Cái tủ điện là em trấn lột của cụ Luyến đới ạ, mấy hôm vừa rồi có một tên láo toét cứ rình rình em đi đâu là chạy đến ghếch chân tè vào cái tủ điện em đang đấu. Bực mình quá em nhốt hắn lại luôn cho bõ ghét :




Chả nhẽ tên này cũng biết trình tự động hóa của em lởm à các bác  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

không lẽ mình nói trình ... chó tè !!!!! HOHOHO.


Em cũng có 1 thằng để tử , tối thả ra cho tập thể dục , mà lần nào cũng dặn "  ê đừnh tè quánh dấu mấy món cơ khí của tao nghe chưa , không là tao thiến cái vòi của mày đó " cũng không biết nó hiểu không nhưng thỉnh thoảng cáu quá quánh nó 1 chập.

----------


## thuhanoi

Ồ tụi nó quá thông minh, không có gì sướng bằng tè vô mấy tác phẩm yêu của mấy sư phụ :P

----------

Bias

----------


## Tuấn

Thay con Bob tàu vào thấy ổn ổn, hết nhiễu, phay thử lần đầu lên sắt xem nó dư lào ạ, dao khỏa mặt không có, em cắm cái mũi khoét phi 63 vào làm dao phay cho nó giống dân diy,mỗi lần ăn sâu có 0,3mm thui ợ, F đặt 2000, lúc đầu còn còn cho chạy chậm, sau thấy cũng ổn ổn nên mới dám ủn nó lên 100%




Được một lúc thì sàn nhà be bét nước :



Đổ thêm chục xô vào dưng mà thấy chả ăn thua mấy, thôi để em hoàn thành nốt cái bàn chữ T, che chắn nước, chế cái set Z rồi thử lại vậy ạ

----------

biết tuốt, huyquynhbk, ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông sự cọ này quá thể , xem xong cái video nó quẹo cái cổ.... 

---- bèo nhèo đến mức không tìm được con dao phay cho ra hồn , định quảng cáo dao cắt bắn toé lửa chơi à.

---- Mà nè , cuối cùng con spindle của em cũng xơi được à ???? thế thì DIY lại 2 con kia bán tiếp HOHOHO , nhớ làm cái cờ nhíp nào hoành tráng cho em xem nhé.

----------


## Gamo

Chẳng lẽ thầy cúng sử dụng con spindle DIY của mày à?  :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

> Ông sự cọ này quá thể , xem xong cái video nó quẹo cái cổ.... 
> 
> ---- bèo nhèo đến mức không tìm được con dao phay cho ra hồn , định quảng cáo dao cắt bắn toé lửa chơi à.
> 
> ---- Mà nè , cuối cùng con spindle của em cũng xơi được à ???? thế thì DIY lại 2 con kia bán tiếp HOHOHO , nhớ làm cái cờ nhíp nào hoành tráng cho em xem nhé.


Test thử spindle thôi sếp, máy hết nhiễu là mừng lắm rồi, em lăn tăn chọn dao phay mặt, thử phát xem spindle tải được bi nhiêu thui ợ. 
Sáng nay lính nhà em lôi ra con dao phay mặt ngon choét phi 50 gì đấy, mấy hôm nữa em thử lại. Hôm qua không dám để ăn 1mm, sợ cái mũi khoét mỏng tang nó gẫy cán thì toi. Sáng nay tháo ra kiểm tra thấy chả làm sao cả he he  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng rồi chứ sao Gà mờ , tao làm lại con đó lâu rồi , nhờ sư cọ test xem có chạy được không , hi vọng nó chạy được , nó mà được thì tao chém gió thành bão luôn đó mày.

----------


## Tuấn

> Chẳng lẽ thầy cúng sử dụng con spindle DIY của mày à?


Bác Gamo hối lộ em chầu cà phê đi, em dìm hàng con sờ pín này xuống sình luôn  :Smile:  lão Nam thế nào cũng đại hạ giá, em với bác ôm hết, bác hè  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Oi, ông anh dìm hàng hắn xuống sình, em mời anh cafe cả tháng  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Cái BOB của Machviet sau khi em tháo ra, mang cho một cụ ngâm cứu thì chạy rất ổn. Vậy là do trong quá trình em cài đặt chưa được đúng chứ không phải bob lởm nên bị nhiễu.

Có một cái là mạch này hình như không nhiều cụ dùng thì phải, hướng dẫn kỹ thuật cũng không được rõ để dân mới tập toẹ cũng có thể đấu được. Bản thân em khi nhìn sơ đồ đấu dây trên trang chủ của Machviet cũng chả biết 2 loại dây 2 mầu vẽ như thế này khi in ra đen trắng là có giao nhau hay không ạ :



Cụ mà em nhờ test thử con bob cũng gặp khó khăn khi liên lạc với bên bán hàng. Cuối cùng thì cũng phải tự vọc vạch để tự hiểu ạ.

Đúng là 4R mình rất nhiều cao thủ về điện, nhưng cũng không ít những dạng lính mới như em. Đã có công sản xuất ra cái mạch chạy ổn, thì tiếc gì công mà không làm một bản hướng dẫn cho nó cụ tỉ một chút, để lính mới nhập môn cũng có thể mày mò được ạ ?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, em nhìn tưởng là cụ ấy ghi cũng khá rõ chứ nhể?

----------


## emptyhb

Ớ bác Tuấn ới, em thấy màu mè rõ ràng đấy chứ. 2 màu khác nhau rồi bác còn không chắc nó giao nhau hay không, nếu cùng màu thì chắc chắn là giao nhau mất.

----------


## Tuấn

hé hé vậy hả các cụ ? hi hi vậy tại em gà quá  :Smile:  con này theo chiên gia phán thì nó có cái chức năng pwm gì đó khá hay

Tại em quen cái kiểu vẽ khi không giao nhau thì có kí hiệu đàng hoàng tẹo, ví dụ cái này :

----------


## Mạch Việt

@ Bác Tuấn, h cũng đã muộn nên sáng mai em sẽ liên lạc với bác, dây mà chỗ bác khoanh tròn là không giao nhau nhé.
Nhìn thì bác lấy bo mạch đệm BOB V2.2 bên em rồi, phiên bản này bên em đang để trở hạn dòng đầu vào cho công tắc hành trình và nút bấm là 5V, nếu bác muốn dùng nguồn 24V bên ngoài để "cách ly" thì mắc nối tiếp thêm trở hạn dòng khoảng 2k7 -3k3 Ohm nhé, còn hiện tại phiên bản mới nhất bên em đang là BOB V2.3 đã để sẵn trở hạn dòng cho tín hiệu Input là 24V rồi.
Sorry bác tuấn vì bên bác gọi kinh doanh bên em mấy lần không được có thể do bên em ở vùng thấp nên hay mất sóng, bác có thể gọi cho số hỗ trợ kỹ thuật hoặc Manager.

----------


## Tuấn

@Machviet
Thanks bác, mọi việc ổn rồi bác ạ. Nếu được thì bác nên làm thêm hướng dẫn cụ thể chút để những người mới sau này có dùng nó cũng dễ dàng hơn. Em nhờ 2 cụ chiên nghiệp đấu cho con bob mà 2 ngày không xong đấy ạ. Cực chẳng đã mới phải thay bob tàu vào. Một cụ trong tận miền Nam bi em ám quẻ hỏi nhiều quá còn phát khùng bẩu em hay là cụ ấy gửi cho em con bob cụ ấy đang dùng cho nó được việc. Sau phải đến một lão chuyên nghề sửa máy cày, chả biết gì về cnc vọc xem đấu nó thế nào thì mới ổn. Cái mạch của bác theo em được biết thì điều khiển biến tần rất tốt, 5hz nó cũng chạy ngon luôn bác ạ.

@Gamo: hi hi em lính mới tò te mà bác, dưng mà em sẽ vọc mấy cái bob này đến lúc hết sợ nó thì thôi. Mà em bẩu này, em mới học được một chiêu đấu chân limit và home chung nhau đấy, thế là còn thừa cả mớ input cho set Z này nọ, cụ biết chiêu ấy chưa ? Đừng bảo em là cụ chưa biết nhá hé hé hé hé  :Smile:

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## CKD

Thật ra thì vầy bác Tuấn ạ (_xin lỗi làm loãng chủ đề của cụ, em lan mang tí xíu nhá_)
Làm BOB thì rất nhiều cá nhân có thể làm được, nhiều nhóm có thể làm tốt đến toẹt vời. Nhưng hổ trợ tốt thì có nhiều vấn đề lắm ạ. Em nêu một số vấn đề để mọi người cùng hiểu.
--- Mạch khi đưa vào làm việc có thể có nhiều khuyết điểm. Mà về lý thuyết thì nó không xuất hiện khi thiết kế. Nguyên nhân có thể do thiết bị kết nối vào không chuẩn, người kết nối không nắm nguyên lý nên đấu nối không chuẩn, nhiễu mẹ nhiễu con nên làm việc không chuẩn. Mấy cái nguyên nhân này thì phải thực tế, rút kinh = nghiệm xong rồi mới hiệu chỉnh. Tức phải "thiết kế - sản xuất - sử dụng - bị lỗi" nhiều lần thì mới dần dần thành rất tốt được ạ. Như CKD đây dùng BOB (china) chắc phải 3-4 năm rồi.. nó phát triển không biết bao nhiêu là vơ sần. Đến giờ mới tạm tạm thấy tốt. Tạm tạm thấy tốt vì nó vẫn chưa đáp ứng hết những mong muốn của CKD. Phải mod thêm một ít thì mới Ok.
--- Khi làm kinh doanh thì phải tính đến chi phí & giá thành. Đây cũng là một vấn đề mà người làm kinh doanh nào cũng mắt phải. Làm rất tốt thì chi phí rất cao, làm tệ thì chi phí rất cạnh tranh. Nên thường thì chỉ ở mức mà.. bán sản phẩm được nhiều người chấp nhận. Nên có tốt thì cũng vừa vừa thôi.
--- Người mua hàng thì muốn cái gì cũng tốt nhất, nào là sản phẩm tốt nhất, giá rẻ nhất và nhất là phải hổ trợ mạnh nhất. Kể cả với người không biết  abc, xyz là gì.

Vậy thì.. người bán cần làm gì?
--- Nên lường trước nhiều tình huống, thử nghiệm sản phẩm kỹ càng (sử dụng thực tế, chứ không phải mô phỏng lý thuyết) để tìm lỗi trước khi sản xuất & bán.
--- Nên làm hướng dẩn sử dụng thật cụ thể & trực quan, đưa ra nhiều tình huống đấu nối, nhiều hình ảnh minh họa để người không am hiểu có thể dể dàng đọc/nhìn hiểu & làm được. Như thế thì sẽ hạn chế trường hợp phải hổ trợ trực tiếp, mất nhiều thời gian và chi phí.

Còn người mua phải thế nào?
--- Nên cố gắng tìm hiểu kỹ sản phẩm mình cần mua. Nếu được thì tham khảo tài liệu, ý kiến của những người hiểu sản phẩm hơn mình để có thể lường trước nhiều tình huống khi sử dụng.
--- Nên có quan điểm tiền & chất lượng là tương xứng. Tức mua sản phẩm rẻ thì không thể nhận được những gì mà sản phẩm đắt hơn có được (tính cả dịch vụ hổ trợ sau bán hàng).

Lan mang chút. Mấy bác thông cảm...

----------

longdq, Mạch Việt

----------


## Tuấn

@ CKD:

kính cụ, em nghĩ nhu cầu của em cũng giống như của nhiều cụ khác mới tập toẹ cnc thui ợ.

thứ nhất là về phần hỗ trợ online. Cái này khó khả thi đối với dân ngoại đạo như em. Giá thành cái mạch bob không thể đủ để người bán bỏ thời gian ra tư vấn cho người này, rồi lại tư vấn cho người khác. Em nghĩ dạng loe ngoe như em mà bác Machviet tư vấn chắc mất cả buổi tối của bác ấy cũng chưa xong ạ.

Về phần chất lượng thì mạch bob do Machviet sản xuất em cũng đã nghe có người nói dùng ổn. Em cũng không có nhu cầu nó phải bền năm này qua năm khác, khi cần 1 cái, em mua 1 đôi để về nhỡ có đấu bậy nó hỏng thì còn cái khác mà thay, hoặc rủi dùng một thời gian nó tèo thì thay cái khác vào là xong.

Cũng vì vậy em nhờ những người có kinh nghiệm đấu nối giúp. Mục đích là nhờ đấu xong thì em vẽ được cái sơ đồ, rồi chụp lại màn hình cài đặt mach3 để sau này có tèo thì em cài lại được. Quả thật là sau thời gian đấu nối không thành, cũng mệt mỏi ạ.

Còn góp ý cho bác Machviet thì vì rằng là sau khi nhờ người bạn mò mẫm xong, cái mạch này nó chạy ổn, rồi thì là mà nếu không nói rõ thì có thể có những thành viên dd nghĩ rằng mạch đó không tốt, bị nhiễu hay là không nên mua gì gì đó. Phí phạm cho công sức bác ý thiết kế và sx ra cái mạch thui ợ. Còn nếu là em dìm hàng bác Machviet thì em cho cái bob ấy một búa, chụp ảnh up lên 4r cũng là xong.

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Gamo

> @Machviet
> Thanks bác, mọi việc ổn rồi bác ạ. Nếu được thì bác nên làm thêm hướng dẫn cụ thể chút để những người mới sau này có dùng nó cũng dễ dàng hơn. Em nhờ 2 cụ chiên nghiệp đấu cho con bob mà 2 ngày không xong đấy ạ. Cực chẳng đã mới phải thay bob tàu vào. Một cụ trong tận miền Nam bi em ám quẻ hỏi nhiều quá còn phát khùng bẩu em hay là cụ ấy gửi cho em con bob cụ ấy đang dùng cho nó được việc. Sau phải đến một lão chuyên nghề sửa máy cày, chả biết gì về cnc vọc xem đấu nó thế nào thì mới ổn. Cái mạch của bác theo em được biết thì điều khiển biến tần rất tốt, 5hz nó cũng chạy ngon luôn bác ạ.
> 
> @Gamo: hi hi em lính mới tò te mà bác, dưng mà em sẽ vọc mấy cái bob này đến lúc hết sợ nó thì thôi. Mà em bẩu này, em mới học được một chiêu đấu chân limit và home chung nhau đấy, thế là còn thừa cả mớ input cho set Z này nọ, cụ biết chiêu ấy chưa ? Đừng bảo em là cụ chưa biết nhá hé hé hé hé


Hoho, em gà mờ lắm, ông anh set thế nào mà hay rứa?  :Big Grin: 

Chứng tỏ máy ông anh xịn hơn máy ku Nam & máy em, ko có cả home lẫn limit luôn. Set Z của ku Nam cũng cực kỳ bá đạo  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

@Tuấn
Hehe. Cái ý của em là.. không phải trách cứ bên nào ạ. Em cũng rất hoan nghênh bác vì đã phản ứng rất chuẩn.
Ý của em là muốn bên sản xuất & bán hàng nên tìm giải pháp để có thể tối ưu và làm tốt hơn nữa. Người mua cũng nên thông cảm thêm tí xíu. Ngoài ra có vấn đề gì thì nên trao đổi cầu thị với nhau.

Ý khác mà trong khuôn khổ của mình.. em chưa gặp ai thực hiện. Là nhà sản xuất ít khi là người sử dụng, nhà sản xuất nhỏ càng khó có điều kiện để có thể test và hoàn thiện sản phẩm của mình. Em thấy với mô hình nhỏ nên có tham khảo hoặc gởi sản phẩm demo đến vài người sử dụng nhiều kinh nghiệm để đánh giá nhu cầu, thử nghiệm thực tế và góp ý thì sẽ giúp cho sản phẩm của mình tốt hơn trước khi đến tay người tiêu dùng.

----------


## CKD

> Hoho, em gà mờ lắm, ông anh set thế nào mà hay rứa? 
> Chứng tỏ máy ông anh xịn hơn máy ku Nam & máy em, ko có cả home lẫn limit luôn. Set Z của ku Nam cũng cực kỳ bá đạo


Bá đạo là sao cụ, lấy cái dụng cụ dò lỗ ra để dò Z hả?

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, được thế còn nói làm gì... nhưng mà thôi, mất công Nam nó giết tau mất  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.L

a Nam set Z bẳng máy chụp hình (siu) zoom ^^ hé hé a Nam ^^

----------


## Gamo

Hobo, siu zoom quang học đàng hoàng...

----------


## Tuấn

test thử con sờ pins đồ gỗ mang ra phay sắt, phay mặt dao phi 50, tốc độ 1300, mỗi lần ăn sâu 1mm thì f để 300, sâu 0,5 thì f để 1200, hạ xuống ăn mỗi lần 0,3 thì con sờ pín phay gỗ nó chạy f 2300.
Nợ cả nhà cái cờ líp tử tế em up sau, up trước mấy đoạn quay bằng điện thoại ợ:

----------

Gamo, hung1706, Khoa C3, Mr.L

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái eto kẹp ngon quá xá  :Big Grin: 
Bác ni dư dả nên lấy sữa tươi tưới nguội, em chỉ toàn pha nước cháo thoai, lâu lâu mới pha sữa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

Kính các bác, sau một thời gian rứt chi là dài, lúc rảnh thì chế, lúc bận kiếm cơm thì bỏ đấy, cuối cùng thì con máy đểu của em nó cũng tạm xong ạ.

Là con máy cnc đầu tiên, nên nó cũng hội đủ các lỗi ngớ ngẩn của dân chế cháo mới vào nghề các bác ợ.

Em cũng xin tổng kết sơ qua cái con của nợ đầu voi đuôi chuột này chút. Em nó chạy 3 trục xyz đều động cơ bước lai 86, ma de in tung của. Vit me 3 trục bước 5, y và z phi 32, x phi 28. Làm xong thì hành trình nó còn khoảng xyz=800x500x400 gì gì đó. Ray trượt 45 con lăn mới toanh. Sờ pín 3,7kw chuyên dùng cho phay gỗ, cái này em vừa mua vừa cướp của cụ Nam CNC. Biến tần G7 chi đó cũng mới cáo ạ. Ngoài cây vitme trục X và mấy con sì tép thì mớ đồ này em nhờ cụ Nam CNC kiếm giùm cả ạ.

Dụng cụ để chế cháo con này gồm : mỏ cắt hơi, khoan từ, máy mài cầm tay, mũi doa tay và mấy cái cạo, cóng mực rà, bột oxit nhôm, à thêm cả cái búa nữa ạ.

Tổng trọng lượng sắt của nó là 4,7 tấn, thêm 1,3m3 bê tông làm cái bệ, cục đối trọng trục Z 430kg thả tòng teng trong cái cột Z í ạ. Tất cả các mặt bắt ray hay bắt vào nhau đều làm phẳng bằng thủ công, chốt côn định vị. Tất cả ray, con trượt, gối đỡ vitme đều bị khóa các chiều bằng ốc công các bên bờ la bờ la la la .....

Em gửi các bác xem mấy cái ảnh của em nó, coi như lời cám ơn của em gửi đến rất nhiều anh em trên diễn đàn đã giúp đỡ em rât rât là nhiều trong quá trình em mày mò tập tọe dựng con máy ạ.

----------

CBNN, CKD, elenercom, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas, Ryan, secondhand, solero

----------


## terminaterx300

thật đéo thể nào tin nổi  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì em củm ơn cụ Ngọc Anh đã làm cái cờ nhíp này hé hé :

----------

biết tuốt, Nam CNC, nhatson, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

đúng tác phong ông Ngọc Anh , rất chỉnh chu, nhưng văn phong phù đề lúc cuối chắc có chút anh hưởng anh Tuấn Hói này hehehe.


Chân thành cảm ơn 2 bác đã lăng xê con spindle ghẻ của em, ngày trước mua về hơi lầm lẫn buồn thúi ruột cả tháng , buồn quá lôi đại 1 con gắn bạc 7013C và 7206C vào thế là em nó ngon quá xá , bây giờ em nó được lên hàng thần thánh rồi hehehehe.

Sẵn ké quảng cáo trá hình  , em còn 2 con nguyên bản như thế , ai muốn qua bạc 7xxx để phay sắt thì hú em nhé ....à em nhớ ra rồi , tình hình em giữ lại 1 con làm đàng hoàng đem đi đổi spindle mini với anh TCM , chỉ có 1 em thôi nhé.


giờ thì em mới biết , spindle đồ gỗ japan nó ghê rợn dữ vậy , nó thiết kế hơi dư , đưa bạc 7 vào thì nó cứ như hung thần ấy, còn bạc côn luôn thì sao ta ???

----------


## Khoa C3

Côn ra sao thì hỏi em.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ok tui liên lạc với chú liền , con này thay bạc côn được thì cứ 5000rpm trở lại là phang hết .

----------


## cty686

Khủng quá. Bác chụp cái đối trọng 430 kg cho em chiêm ngưỡng tý.

----------


## Tuấn

> Khủng quá. Bác chụp cái đối trọng 430 kg cho em chiêm ngưỡng tý.


Em nhét nó vào cái cột Z rùi, bác đừng bắt em kéo nó ra chứ  :Smile:  nặng phết đấy ạ, mình em kéo ra hơi khó ạ

----------


## cty686

Hôm nào em ra thủ đô nhờ máy 6 tấn của bác phay mấy cái mặt thùng loa bằng MDF 1200 x 2440  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

Oài, oải cái vụ chạy máy quá các cụ ạ. Lôi sắt ra mài tay thì mấy cha pờ rồ bảo sao bác hèn thế. Nghe mắng nhiều thì đành ngồi học vậy. Học mãi học mãi mới phay được cái mặt phẳng. Tạm tạm rồi thì bem cái mặt lắp con trượt với cả cái chỗ bắt gối vitme. Ui mẹ ơi, mất toi bao công mới biết cách lập trình cho nó phệt 5 cái ô cao thấp khác nhau. Đến vụ đi dao, rồi cách kẹp phôi nữa mới oải em.

Dùng dao ngón thì lâu quá, cái của này em phải bem xuống 8ly. Lôi dao khỏa mặt ra bem, lập trình pocket, con dao khỏa 50 nó bem xuống thẳng đứng, toi béng nó mấy cái chip. Nghe sư huynh quận 4 bảo phải cho chạy ramping, nhìn vào ô khai báo mà em hoa hết cả mắt lên, bấm bừa. Con dao khỏa mặt nó bem 2 ly không sao, bi chừ ăn pocket có 0,5 mà nhát đầu tiên ăn xuống cái bụng dao nó kéo lê tóe lửa nhìn phát nản.

Các bác dạy em cái vụ khai báo ô ramping này với, nhìn vào em chả hiểu mô tê gì, dao phi 50 các bác ạ



Chắc em kẹp phôi không chặt, mặt dưới không mài qua nó đi để xỉ hàn nó dính, phay đến mặt thứ 5 thì nó kêu to hơn mấy mặt kia, em tắt máy tháo chip ra thay thì thấy vẫn còn ngon. Làm sao mình nhìn phôi hay gì mà mình biết được dao đã bị mòn hay chưa các bác ui ?

À còn vụ dừng máy xong rồi chạy lại tiếp chỗ dừng, cả nhà bớt chút thời gian chỉ cho em với. Em cứ dừng xong lại chạy lại từ đầu, lâu vãi.

Hôm nay em phay cái của nợ này ạ :

----------


## CKD

Úi cha mẹ ơi, đúng là Master & CAM. Nhìn chóng cả mặt.

Thường em cứ chọn RAMP, mấy khi quan tâm đến thông số của nó (chém gió vãi).
Mà 4 cái chân như vậy, lại là phay mặt, sao không dùng face milling mà lại chơi pocket milling chi cho nó phức tạp ta. Face milling nó chạy luôn từ ngoài vào, nó tính toán in/out sao cho vừa với cái mặt được chọn thôi. Pocket chi rồi phải offset cái chain ra thì nó mới khỏa hết mặt, lại mất công ramp nữa.

Trở lại vụ ramp, thì mấy cái thông số liên quan đến angle thì em quen, giảm nhỏ nó sẽ giảm được bước tiến.
Cái maximum & minimum leng thì chơi bằng đường kính dao hoặc hơn đê.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Cũng dao chip, cũng xịt lữa tè le nè cụ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## chetaocnc

> Cũng dao chip, cũng xịt lữa tè le nè cụ


bác CKD cho em hỏi tốc độ bao nhiêu thì có thể làm spindle ăn gỗ và nhôm được ạ

----------


## hung1706

Ây da...cụ chọn Facing cho nó quét mặt, cho xuống dao ở 1 điểm ngoài rồi cho dao đi từ ngoài vào là ngon í mà, dao chip thường đi helix cho đẹp ợ :d

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD cho em hỏi tốc độ bao nhiêu thì có thể làm spindle ăn gỗ và nhôm được ạ


Câu này khó mà cũng dể.
Vẫn câu trả lời sưa nay: tốc độ bao nhiêu thì phay gỗ cũng được hết. Quan trọng là phay thế nào.
Đơn giản là ai dùng gì, ta dùng nấy là xong. Chứ đâu có công thức cụ thể. Còn tốc độ cắt thì có đó, mà đem ra tính thì nó ứ ra kết quả đâu.

----------


## Tuấn

> Ây da...cụ chọn Facing cho nó quét mặt, cho xuống dao ở 1 điểm ngoài rồi cho dao đi từ ngoài vào là ngon í mà, dao chip thường đi helix cho đẹp ợ :d


Hì, em làm facing nó cứ nhè cái ôc kẹp phôi của em nó táng. Helix hả bác ? để từ từ em gúc xem helix nó là cái gì đã  :Smile: 

À mà cả nhà cho em hỏi phát, sao em vẽ trên master cam nó cứ ngược với trên máy là sao ạ ? cái phôi nó quay lộn ngược so với màn hình, phải sang trái, trái sang phải. Có cách nào sửa được nó không ạ ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Cũng dao chip, cũng xịt lữa tè le nè cụ


Lúc đầu em cho bàn máy chạy nhanh, sau thấy lửa thì cho nó chạy chậm lại, có cảm giác dao ăn không ngọt như lúc chạy nhanh hay sao ấy bác ạ

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tặng bác cái nhíp Facing. Em thấy bài hướng dẫn khá cụ thể đấy ạ  :Big Grin: . 
Cách xuống dao Zigzac là Ramp còn xuống xoắn ốc là Helix. Phôi ngược trong MC thì bác vô phần Xform trên tab phía trên để xoay lại ợ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Tềnh hềnh là em hơi bị bực mình với cụ Nam CNC, cụ ấy bẩu em là sao lại cứ phay đường thẳng mãi là thế nào ? Sợ à ? tập phay đường cong đi chứ ? sao lại chỉ dùng dao khỏa mặt thui ? thử dao ngón xem sao nào .... bla bla .... 

Túm lại là rứt chi là bực mình, em thì sợ gì đâu, chỉ là chưa biết lập trình đường cong thui. Mà phay được đường thẳng đã là tốt lắm rồi, lão này .... được voi đòi 2 bà Trưng.

Được 2 vị sư huynh chống lưng, em liều mạng phay cái đường cong cho lão Nam này lé mắt cái chơi. ( Mới phay tối qua, bi chừ bảo phay lại em lại quên mất roài, để hôm nào em học lại đã  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Này thì phay hốc nhá, dùng dao 50 luôn nhá, không tóe lửa nữa nhá, sợ giề chớ :





Tiếp nữa cho lão ý sợ luôn thể, phay ngón nhá, cho hình ngoèo luôn nhá:





Kết quả là kê phôi chưa pờ rồ lắm, kê vào góc phải cắt đi, cắt xong nó tụt béng cái phôi xuống, rút kinh nghiệm vậy hì hì hì  :Smile: 





Móa, cái điện thoại cùi của cha bên cạnh sao nó chụp nét thế nhỉ ? điện thoại mình chụp như .... mứt:




Ờ mà nghĩ lại, đt của cha Nam sờ pín cũng có chụp đẹp hơn được đâu, thôi cứ dùng tiếp đã, bao giờ em xin vợ được xiền, kiếm cái khác sau  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

shock thiệt , cái máy đầu tay của chả mà phay như AC servo đấy . 

phay bóng như thế thì kết luận.

máy quá cứng , dao quá ngon và con spindle quá xịn hehehee.... canh máy quá chuẩn , nếu Z không vuông góc chính xác thì chiều cao cắt để lại từng vết dao ăn sâu rồi , chúc mừng sếp , có năng khiếu chỉ một phát hiểu hết .


Sao thế nào sếp !!!? thấy được cái chi tiết nó tròn tròn bóng bóng nó đẹp hơn là cắt gió đá không ??? HAHAHA.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> shock thiệt , cái máy đầu tay của chả mà phay như AC servo đấy . 
> 
> phay bóng như thế thì kết luận.
> 
> máy quá cứng , dao quá ngon và con spindle quá xịn hehehee.... canh máy quá chuẩn , nếu Z không vuông góc chính xác thì chiều cao cắt để lại từng vết dao ăn sâu rồi , chúc mừng sếp , có năng khiếu chỉ một phát hiểu hết .
> 
> 
> Sao thế nào sếp !!!? thấy được cái chi tiết nó tròn tròn bóng bóng nó đẹp hơn là cắt gió đá không ??? HAHAHA.


Hì, cha Huyquynhbk hắn lập trình đấy bác ạ, em biết quái gì đâu, đang theo hắn học nghề, cái bóng bóng là phay tinh bằng dao ngón lại đấy ạ, chứ phay chíp xong nó không bóng được như thế.

Nhưng cũng không phí công bác đi kiếm ray với sờ pín cho em nhỉ  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Có nhiều cái em phải học quá, lập trình này, dùng dao gì cho cái nào này, rồi cách gá phôi này, rồi thì phải cho cái màn hình lên chỗ nào để còn nhòm được phôi này, mấy tấm mica chắn phôi nó bị toét tòe loe rồi, nhìn qua không trông thấy gì cả. Cả đông thứ phải học, haizzz ... Em mà lập trình giỏi như tên Quỳnh, kiểu gì em cũng dóng một con to tướng em phay linh tinh  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Hôm nào vác khăn gối ra bắc tầm sư học đạo mới được.
Chứ ngồi một chổ thế này... nhìn đâu cũng thấy cao thủ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Con sờ pin ế, vàng khè ấy mà ngon phết nhỉ?.
Sau vụ này thì sờ pin ế sẽ hết ế. Anh em giành giật nhau cho xem.
Mà nghe đâu mấy con sờ pin ế này, do không ai thèm.. để lâu rỉ sét.
Nên bác chủ tháo ra vệ sinh, tiện tay option chi nó ổ bi khủng. Từ 6xxx thành 7xxx rồi.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Con sờ pin ế, vàng khè ấy mà ngon phết nhỉ?.
> Sau vụ này thì sờ pin ế sẽ hết ế. Anh em giành giật nhau cho xem.
> Mà nghe đâu mấy con sờ pin ế này, do không ai thèm.. để lâu rỉ sét.
> Nên bác chủ tháo ra vệ sinh, tiện tay option chi nó ổ bi khủng. Từ 6xxx thành 7xxx rồi.


Vâng con sờ pín ế đấy bác, tại lão Nam lúc đem bán cứ hạ giá, hạ giá thành ra mọi người nghĩ nó yếu. Máy của em cũng chỉ lắp em này là hết tầm của mảy rồi.  em cũng hơi ngu vụ lắp đầu dao bác ạ. Cái lỗ co lét chi đó nó 32 thì phải, em đút thêm một cái co lét thẳng nữa vào, thành lỗ 20 để đút con dao có sẵn vào phay bậy. Xong rồi quên luôn là lỗ trên 32. Đi mua đầu nối dài cán 20. Đáng lẽ mua cán 32 thì đỡ 2 lần đệm colet rồi, chắc là dao sẽ vững hơn.

Lão Nam lão ấy thay bi chứ em thì thay cái gì được. Bực mình nhất cái đoạn mấy con sau này lão ý thay bi xong bảo : Em có kinh nghiệm rồi, mấy con sau ngon hơn con của anh nhiều, nghe rất là khó chịu bác ạ.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ehehe ... thì hàng thí nghiệm F1 nó thế thôi chứ sao, muốn ngon không còn 1 con cuối cùng nè . Mà anh phân bì , cái con của anh nó chạy bá đạo quá rồi còn gì , nó chỉ hơi rung khi lên 10000rpm thôi , mà hình như nó lên 8600rpm là hết rồi mà , thế thì em làm quá tốt rồi.

Còn 1 con giống thế mà 5.5Kw kìa , qua anh TCM mà cướp về đi nhé .

----------


## Luyến

> ehehe ... thì hàng thí nghiệm F1 nó thế thôi chứ sao, muốn ngon không còn 1 con cuối cùng nè . Mà anh phân bì , cái con của anh nó chạy bá đạo quá rồi còn gì , nó chỉ hơi rung khi lên 10000rpm thôi , mà hình như nó lên 8600rpm là hết rồi mà , thế thì em làm quá tốt rồi.
> 
> Còn 1 con giống thế mà 5.5Kw kìa , qua anh TCM mà cướp về đi nhé .


qua thí nghiệm F1 le vờ lên vù vù  :Embarrassment: 

@ Tuấn.
chúc mừng cụ Tuấn. cụ chạy sản phẩm bóng quá hehe

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> ehehe ... thì hàng thí nghiệm F1 nó thế thôi chứ sao, muốn ngon không còn 1 con cuối cùng nè . Mà anh phân bì , cái con của anh nó chạy bá đạo quá rồi còn gì , nó chỉ hơi rung khi lên 10000rpm thôi , mà hình như nó lên 8600rpm là hết rồi mà , thế thì em làm quá tốt rồi.
> an 
> Còn 1 con giống thế mà 5.5Kw kìa , qua anh TCM mà cướp về đi nhé .


Ùi, TCM đang gạ em đổi con vàng lấy con xám kìa, còn lâu em mới đổi nhá, sờ pín gì mà màu thì xấu, thân thì nhẹ, chắc bị bọn sản xuất ăn bớt vât liệu rồi, rô to bị rút sắt ra độn cốt tre không chừng... dây điện lại lắm nữa. Hắn đang mò xem đấu điện kiểu gì cho nó chạy được đấy  bác ạ. Hắn gạ các thêm cho em 1 bộ gì gì lắp cán dao phi 6, 50k rpm nữa bác ạ. Em hỏi có gắn dao 50 vào được không thì hắn bảo chắc là không, Vậy thôi em không đổi cho hắn đâu. Hé  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

HOHOHO ..... chém trước , lòn phía sau cướp êm đẹp hohoho.

----------


## Tuấn

Ùi cái con sờ pín 5,5kw ấy nó dở đủ đường bác Nam ạ. À lại còn tốn điện nữa chứ. Em dùng con 3,7kw tiết kiệm hơn nhiều.
Thời buổi cả nước ta đang thi đua thực hành tiết kiệm mà dùng phung phí thế thì hỏng, hỏng hết. Trách gì nước mình còn nghèo là phải rồi.
Cụ TCM chẳng gì cũng là thợ bậc 4 rồi, là cán bộ rồi. Phải gương mẫu chứ lị.

Cụ ấy xem còn cái gì hay hay các thêm vào, biết đâu em nể nang mà đổi cho cũng không chừng. Tính em nó hay cả nể lắm, bác Nam ạ 😁

----------


## secondhand

Máy đầu tay của bác Tuấn mà chạy vậy là quá dữ ồi, còn máy chụp hình của bác có gắn kỷ xảo soft  :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Camera mù xương là lúc bác chủ lên thay 1 chiếc bàn chải mới hehe. nhắc lại câu nói của bác đồ cũ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hminhtq

EM mượn top của bác tuấn muốn hỏi các cao thủ cfame cũng như bác tuấn luôn là em đang dần xây con c đang băn khoăn về cái trục x nên chọn kiểu rây trượt bên dưới bàn t chạy trên băng hay bắt con trượt xuống dưới ray gắn lên bàn  e thấy kiểu đầu tiên có vẻ dễ diy và căn chỉnh hơn thiết kế ban đầu của bác tuấn cũng thế sao sau này bác lại đổi ạ a

----------


## secondhand

Nếu chạy chi tiết nhỏ, không gian hẹp thì chơi kiểu trên.
Nhà rộng rãi, chạy chi tiết dài thì chơi kiểu dưới.
Diy thì 2 kiểu khó như nhau  :Big Grin: 
Nếu cùng hành trình X thì mình vẫn thích kiểu dưới.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểu dưới ngon hơn vì che chắn tốt hơn , luôn đảm bảo dao nẳm ngay giữa 4 block trượt của trục X, tận dụng luôn cái mặt bàn làm X luôn  , nhưng kiểu này thì khung phía dưới phải rộng chứ chạy hết hành trình , khung nó nặng quá cộng với khối lượng phôi trên bàn lệch tâm là cái máy nó nghiêng luôn à , ngon thì bắt cứng khung xuống sàn luôn khỏi lo nghiêng ngả.

Ngày trước em làm kiểu trên cho cái hành trình nho nhỏ , chứ bây giờ em làm kiểu dưới không cho nó tiện , nếu bác hminhtq không vướng không gian thì chơi kiểu dưới đi.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## cuongmay

theo mình kiểu dưới chỉ lợi hành trình , ít tốn sắt , dễ chế tạo thôi ạ , còn về độ bền ,độ chính xác , cứng vững nó thua cái trên toàn tập .lí do là kiểu dưới khi chạy hết về 1 bên thì nó bị bập bênh .

----------

hminhtq, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> theo mình kiểu dưới chỉ lợi hành trình , ít tốn sắt , dễ chế tạo thôi ạ , còn về độ bền ,độ chính xác , cứng vững nó thua cái trên toàn tập .lí do là kiểu dưới khi chạy hết về 1 bên thì nó bị bập bênh .


Em cũng nghĩ như bác Cuongmay, lúc đầu em định làm kiểu trên theo mẫu copy như kiểu trên, xong không nghĩ là làm máy rồi nó sẽ chạy được, và cũng chỉ có ý định làm cái máy khoan mồi cho mặt bích chứ không nghĩ sẽ làm được máy phay nên em chọn kiểu dưới cho nó đỡ vật liệu.

Phần nữa cũng quan trọng là lúc bắt đầu làm em chưa phân biệt được máy C với máy H khổ máy nó khác nhau như thế nào, thấy có bài hướng dẫn làm máy C của bác Nam CNC có hình ảnh, giải thích dễ hiểu, con máy của bác ấy cũng xinh xinh, gọn gọn nên em làm theo.

Bác làm máy C thì chú ý tấm sắt bắt giữa X và Y phải có chiều dày đồng đều thui ợ.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

Nhà e thì không gian ko hạn chế lắm bệ y cũng chả bé lắm htrinh x e đang tính 500 mà khoảng cách tâm ray y là 400 chỉ mỗi cái tấm thép lai giữa x và y gia công hơi chua ạ. Kiểu trên thì ko phải thò tay vào gầm bắt visme  vs con trượt chắn bụi thi hơi vất . Nếu làm kiểu dưới thì cái tấm lai giữa x và y nên làm 1 tấm (e nghĩ kiểu này sẽ vững hơn nhưng mà gia công mấy cái lỗ bắt co trượt của cả bàn x và y e sợ khó chỉnh). Hay làm 2 modun x và y riêng biệt rùi lắp lại giống combo ý ạ

----------


## Tuấn

> Nhà e thì không gian ko hạn chế lắm bệ y cũng chả bé lắm htrinh x e đang tính 500 mà khoảng cách tâm ray y là 400 chỉ mỗi cái tấm thép lai giữa x và y gia công hơi chua ạ. Kiểu trên thì ko phải thò tay vào gầm bắt visme  vs con trượt chắn bụi thi hơi vất . Nếu làm kiểu dưới thì cái tấm lai giữa x và y nên làm 1 tấm (e nghĩ kiểu này sẽ vững hơn nhưng mà gia công mấy cái lỗ bắt co trượt của cả bàn x và y e sợ khó chỉnh). Hay làm 2 modun x và y riêng biệt rùi lắp lại giống combo ý ạ


Em cũng làm 2 combo rời rồi bắt vào nhau, cái này chôm nguyên bản của cụ Nam CNC, dễ căn vuông hơn bác ạ. Em bắt 16 con ốc M12, căn vuông rồi chốt lại. Thấy cũng ổn.

2 cái miếng này phải làm thật phẳng, rồi thì lắp vào nhau, rà song song các chiều. Đoạn này lâu phết  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em vẫn đang chưa hiểu lí do tại sao kiểu dưới lại thua kiểu trên về độ chính xác và cứng vững , nếu thua là thua ở điểm nào ? anh em nào có cái phần mềm phân tích cho em 1 tấm hình để hiểu rõ không ? khi nào thì xài kiểu trên , khi nào xài kiểu dưới nếu có tài liệu theo hãng sẽ tốt hơn vì hãng đã đưa ra nhận định thì đã có tính toán và mô phỏng , còn anh em mình không đủ điều kiện thì chủ yếu dựa vào kinh nghiệm DIY thôi.

có tìm hiểu khung , vẫn có những máy công nghiệp xài cả 2 loại ... rất phân vân , chuẩn bị làm 1 con nên cần thêm tài liệu để lựa chọn nghiên cứu ạ

----------


## hung1706

làm con giống vầy nè anh Nam  :Big Grin: 
các hình bên phải lần lượt 1 2 3 4 là: mô phỏng chia lưới, tính lực, chuyển vị (độ biến dạng) khung và tần số dao động.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái con của em đưa ra ngon , nhưng việc bố trí như nó choáng chổ cho bàn XY quá , anh muốn 1 con 300x400,


Anh sẽ lưu ý kiểu này , xem nó có vướng nhiều đến hành trình không.

----------


## Tuấn

> em vẫn đang chưa hiểu lí do tại sao kiểu dưới lại thua kiểu trên về độ chính xác và cứng vững , nếu thua là thua ở điểm nào ? anh em nào có cái phần mềm phân tích cho em 1 tấm hình để hiểu rõ không ? khi nào thì xài kiểu trên , khi nào xài kiểu dưới nếu có tài liệu theo hãng sẽ tốt hơn vì hãng đã đưa ra nhận định thì đã có tính toán và mô phỏng , còn anh em mình không đủ điều kiện thì chủ yếu dựa vào kinh nghiệm DIY thôi.
> 
> có tìm hiểu khung , vẫn có những máy công nghiệp xài cả 2 loại ... rất phân vân , chuẩn bị làm 1 con nên cần thêm tài liệu để lựa chọn nghiên cứu ạ


Em chỉ thấy kiểu dưới được đánh giá là có lợi về nhiều mặt so với kiểu trên, ví dụ hành trình ....
Còn kiểu trên thì dùng cho máy có hành trình dài, nặng.

Ví dụ ở trang thứ 7 trong tài liệu này : http://www.ijerst.com/ijerstadmin/up...38efc437f3.pdf

Còn như máy nặng chẳng hạn, do con trượt có độ dơ nhất định, nếu ray nằm dưới, lực tì của dao phay không xi nhê so với trọng lượng của bàn máy + phôi thì bàn máy bị đè xuống và coi như nó vẫn nằm ngang.

Còn nếu bàn máy + phôi nặng, khi chạy sang một bên nó sẽ vít đầu bàn máy xuống bằng khe hở của con trượt.

Không biết em hiểu thế có chính xác không, nôm na như vầy :

----------


## vusvus

em có ít này thôi ạ

----------


## hminhtq

cai khung c em nhờ ông anh gia công hộ hum đưa hắn bản phác thảo e vẽ vội quá giờ xong hắn gủi xuống mới phát hiện cái trục y nó rộng hơi quá đà chắc e làm kiểu 1 để ăn giam thêm hành trình x 1 xíu

----------

CKD

----------


## hminhtq

tiện các cụ cho e hỏi máy e trục x e dùng ray 25 e đang tính dùng vis20 liệu có ok ko ạ có hơi bé ko . khoảng trống gầm là bao nhiêu thì ok ạ . cái tấm bắt ray x là e mua nguên của bác khanhromeo e tính khoản nó ùi lắp trực tiếp còn trượt ý vào đó thì có ngon ko ạ
sorry các bác e hỏi hơi nhiều

----------


## Tuấn

Máy của em vitme trục X đang là 25, nghĩ cũng yếu, lắp tạm cho mô tơ nó nhấp nhổm đã rồi thay sau. Bây giờ chạy thấy nó cũng ổn, chưa làm sao cả nên em để luôn.

Khung máy bác làm mỏng hơn máy em tẹo nên em nghĩ tỷ lệ giữa khung máy và vitme như thế cũng không tệ đâu ợ.

Bác gắn xy lên một tấm như thế căn chỉnh vuông góc có khó không ạ ? em làm lắp các combo vào nhau nên em thây chỉnh vuông cũng không khó.
Bác thử đút cây vitme vào gầm X, rồi xem nó thiếu chiều cao bao nhiêu thì đôn bàn chữ T lên cho đủ thui ợ

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này phay sắt hả bác ? nếu phay nhôm và đồng thì ..... em đang xài visme phi 12 mà chạy vô tư , chính xác và đẹp nữa hehehe.

----------

hminhtq

----------


## hminhtq

Máy này e làm mún phay sắt nhẹ nhẹ ạ. Máy này chỉ mini thui ạ e hàn bằng tôn 15 vs 20 kết hợp làm rỗng giữa để đổ beton vào . E vẫn chưa nghĩ ra cách đôn gầm bàn t để lắp visme chả nhẽ lại cắt tôn 20 ròi hàn thành hộp

----------


## Tuấn

> Máy này e làm mún phay sắt nhẹ nhẹ ạ. Máy này chỉ mini thui ạ e hàn bằng tôn 15 vs 20 kết hợp làm rỗng giữa để đổ beton vào . E vẫn chưa nghĩ ra cách đôn gầm bàn t để lắp visme chả nhẽ lại cắt tôn 20 ròi hàn thành hộp


Đây bác :



Bài này của lão Nam CNC, em học thuộc lắm  :Smile: 

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/14...ni-cua-Nam-cnc

Lúc làm em cứ lôi bài lão này ra rồi bắt chước, hắn trình bày cũng dễ hiểu bác ạ. Hồi đi học cô giáo em bảo em mà hiểu thì ai cũng hiểu  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Mình là mình rất là không đồng ý với bạn Nam CNC với lị bạn Tcm đâu nhá. Ai lại đi chê trình cnc của mình vừa non lại vừa xanh, chỉ biết chạy đường thẳng là thế nào ? bạn Tcm nhờ mình phay cái máy tiện, hỏi có cần khoan lỗ bắt ray luôn không ? lại còn nhìn nhìn mình lắc đầu mới bực mình cơ chứ  :Frown: 

Chê mình không biết khoan hả ? khoan luôn 5000 lỗ cho sợ luôn đây này  :Smile:  



Ờ mà chắc gì các lão ấy đã biết khoan nhỉ ? mấy hôm nữa biết đâu có mấy lão mang sách vở sang gạ mình day khoan không biết chừng  :Smile:  lại còn khoan inox nữa chứ,

Ui ui ui em thấy em giỏi quá cơ các bác ạ  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Sắp tới em rảnh định tập mài mấy thứ, không biết cần bắt đầu từ đâu bác Tuấn ơi?

----------


## Tuấn

> Sắp tới em rảnh định tập mài mấy thứ, không biết cần bắt đầu từ đâu bác Tuấn ơi?


Làm mấy cái bàn map trước đi bác

----------


## emptyhb

> Làm mấy cái bàn map trước đi bác


Bác cho em xin số điện thoại, có việc em alo phiền bác tí nhé!

----------


## Tuấn

Em phay thử mấy miếng inox làm cái tai cẩu. Dao 50, phay mặt mà S không đẩy cao được, chạy lên 1400v/ph nó thành vệt đỏ vòng quanh dao, chắc là không ổn, hạ xuống thì hết vòng đỏ. F chỉ đẩy lên 350 là rung máy rồi. Cái của này chắc nó bết hay gì gì đấy, phay sắt dễ hơn :

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## biết tuốt

inoc bết dẻo là chắc rồi bác , cũng như phay nhôm 5052

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sorry em đào mộ các bài viết của ông anh & bác Luyến để tham khảo




> Còn cái vụ lỗ 9 bắt ốc 8 em vẫn chưa thông bác ạ, cái trục X to tướng, chạy tẹo chắc mấy con ốc lỏng ra thôi. Mà ở Hà lội bán ốc có cái vòng nhựa chông tuột rẻ bèo, sao không mua mà lắp nhỉ ?
> 
> Xem phim thấy bọn cảnh sát chúng nó cầm cái cây gỗ, nặng chắc chỉ 15-20kg, tống một cái vào cửa là bung khoá rồi. Đây cái trục nó to thế, chạy tới chạy lui đùng đùng.
> 
> Khi con ốc lúc nó bị xe dịch đến cạnh lỗ, sẽ có trường hợp 2 con này, một con chạy sát cạnh trên, một con sát cạnh dưới, lúc này ở khoảng 150mm nó lệch nhau 1mm rồi ạ, Khi ấy trong khoảng 1,5m nó lệch so với cạnh chuẩn là 10mm, hình cắt sẽ thành hình bình hành, cạnh chéo của chúng lệch nhau nhiều hơn 10mm. Em vẽ ra thì thấy thế ạ.
> 
> Hai cạnh bên vẫn chạy song song, cái này sảy ra trong trường hợp làm máy và lắp ghép ạ.
> 
> Không biết em có nhầm nhọt gì không he he. Hi vọng là em nhầm đâu đó, còn không thì dóng máy cực quá hu hu 
> ...


Em chưa hỉu tại sao nó lệch tới 10mm được ợ?




> Có một nhà sản xuất nào đó làm máy cắt plasma bán cho thiên hạ dùng.
> Cái vai bắt trục X bác ấy làm thế này :
> Đính kèm 6578
> 
> Bắt bằng 4 con ốc, chắc ốc M8 ạ, để bắt được ốc M8 em đoán bác ấy khoan lỗ phi 9. Khoảng cách các lỗ tạm tính 150mm
> Cứ cho là bác ấy khoan chuẩn 100% đi. Khi bắt vào xong, độ dơ giữa lỗ 9 và ốc 8 sẽ như thế này:
> 
> Đính kèm 6579
> 
> ...


Trong vụ này em tính thì giả sử ray bị lệch tối đa 1mm ở mỗi đầu thì hình bình hành mới có độ dài đường xéo ngắn nhất là 2120.6 và dài nhất là 2122.74, tức là lệch nhau 2.1mm chứ đâu tới 14mm đâu anh? Anh tính ra 2128.38 và 2114.24 là trong trường hợp bọn nó bị chéo thành hình thang? Ngay cả bị chéo thành hình thang thì độ sai số ko thế quá 2 lần độ lệch có thể ở mỗi ray được?

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe, sorry em đào mộ các bài viết của ông anh & bác Luyến để tham khảo
> 
> 
> 
> Em chưa hỉu tại sao nó lệch tới 10mm được ợ?
> 
> 
> 
> Trong vụ này em tính thì giả sử ray bị lệch tối đa 1mm ở mỗi đầu thì hình bình hành mới có độ dài đường xéo ngắn nhất là 2120.6 và dài nhất là 2122.74, tức là lệch nhau 2.1mm chứ đâu tới 14mm đâu anh? Anh tính ra 2128.38 và 2114.24 là trong trường hợp bọn nó bị chéo thành hình thang? Ngay cả bị chéo thành hình thang thì độ sai số ko thế quá 2 lần độ lệch có thể ở mỗi ray được?


Vâng, chéo hình thang cụ ạ. Độ lệch ray theo chiều song song thì chỉ đến 0,6mm thôi, còn kia là chéo theo hình thang.
Em có chỉnh lại một con máy nhật nguyên bản thì 2 ray trục Y nó chỉ lệch nhau 0,6mm thôi ạ, còn trục X thì em chỉnh 1 đầu 3mm thì nó vuông lại. Máy này trục X hành trình nó khoảng 400-500 gì đó thôi ạ. 

Thực ra việc XY vuông góc chỉ tiện cho việc phay hay khoan thôi, nó lệch nhau vài ly hay vài cm thì cũng chả sao, cụ chỉ cần chỉnh bản vẽ hình chữ nhật thành hình bình hành, hình tròn thành quả trứng gà là nó lại tròn thôi mà bác.

Muốn kiểm tra máy có vuông không thì chỉ cần chập 2 tấm phíp hay sắt gì gì đó lại với nhau, khoan 4 lỗ 4 góc rồi lật 1 tấm lại xem nó còn trùng lỗ với nhau không là biết thui ợ.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## Tuấn

Tìm mua mấy cái gối đỡ BK90 mà không thấy đâu bán, thôi thì em phay lấy vậy.

Tôn c45, dày 100, cho lên máy tiện khoét lỗ 90 rồi bỏ lên phay cái lỗ 140, dao phi 21, em khai cái lỗ 140.1, phay thô phát nhét vòng bi vào may quá ăn luôn hé hé

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông Tuấn bị nhiễm giọng Bin Laden rồi. Mấy ông anh xạo quá...

----------


## Ga con

Lạy thánh, dương 1dzem mà không vào mới lạ.
A úp xuống nó có rơi ra hông  :Cool: 

Không biết sếp móc bằng kiểu gì, e boring kiểu này thấy ổn



Kết quả là may quá sờ lỗ thấy...bóng bóng.


Có điều kiện chơi con boring head kiểu này móc lỗ cho sướng. Con của e thuộc loại rẻ tiền xài tạm à, cán to quá hic.


Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## nnk

> Tìm mua mấy cái gối đỡ BK90 mà không thấy đâu bán, thôi thì em phay lấy vậy.
> 
> Tôn c45, dày 100, cho lên máy tiện khoét lỗ 90 rồi bỏ lên phay cái lỗ 140, dao phi 21, em khai cái lỗ 140.1, phay thô phát nhét vòng bi vào may quá ăn luôn hé hé


con máy ở nhà thì toàn phải khoét x-0.1 no mới ôm bạc đạn, khoét đúng x thì bỏ vô cái nhấc lên là gối ơi đi nhé bi nằm lại đây

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Lạy thánh, dương 1dzem mà không vào mới lạ.
> A úp xuống nó có rơi ra hông 
> 
> Không biết sếp móc bằng kiểu gì, e boring kiểu này thấy ổn
> 
> 
> 
> Kết quả là may quá sờ lỗ thấy...bóng bóng.
> 
> ...


Ui giời, quên mất, gối BK mà dư 1 gem thì ổn ko các cụ?

Mà cụ Gà Con bo tròn bằng CNC có chính xác ko? Em tưởng phải tiện chứ?

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ùi, em phay nó chả bóng tẹo nào. Lão Huyquynhbk phay nó mới bóng ợ. Em chưa biết phát tinh nên chỉ chạy môi vòng xuống 0,3 ăn sáng ngang 5 ly. F 570. Ngoáy cái lỗ 90 ra 140 sâu 58 là đảo chíp 1 lần. Mất toi 55k rùi hu hu hu.
Gõ nhẹ thì vòng bi nó vào. Mà công nhận cái vòng bi người ta làm cũng tròn phết, chả thấy hở chỗ nào cả các cụ ạ

----------


## Luyến

> con máy ở nhà thì toàn phải khoét x-0.1 no mới ôm bạc đạn, khoét đúng x thì bỏ vô cái nhấc lên là gối ơi đi nhé bi nằm lại đây


Bác khai âm mà nó ra đúng âm thì lắp bi vào làm sao được ah. Thoòng thường vòng bi nó làm đúng còn minh phay tiện phải có chút xíu sai số thì mới lắp ráp được chứ ah. Nếu làm đúng bằng thì chỉ có cách hơ nóng cái vỏ hoặc làm lạnh vòng bi thì mói thả vào được thoii ah

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là ông Luyến này chưa phải người từng trãi rồi , có xài cái máy cùi bắp mới hiểu.

---cái vụ phay âm mới vừa thì em có chút chút kinh nghiệm , thứ nhất thì con dao gá vào spindle runout quá trớn nên cái lổ tự nhiên nó to hơn do độ runout dao gây ra , thứ 2 có thể con dao me cắt quá bén , khi sấn vào mà khung máy yếu quá nên nó quẹo qua móc thêm 1 miếng thành ra cái lổ to thêm 1 xíu . 

còn cái vụ ông Tuấn phải phay dương là do ông này chỉ chạy thô ra luôn mà tua thì thấp quá , F cao quá nên bề mặt dao không tạo ra 1 mặt phẳng được mà nó răng cưa , chính cái vết răng cưa làm lổ nhỏ lại , nếu ông này chạy tinh bằng cách tăng vòng tua , chạy F chậm lại  và chỉ chạy 1 lượng mỏng xíu thôi thì +0.02 là bạc vào khít , lấy tay ấn nhẹ là vào mà chẳng nhích tẹo nào.

----------

Ga con, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

Với vòng bi loại tải nặng, vòng trong vòng ngoài chênh nhau nhiều (như 62**, 63**) thì khò nhiệt lắp ok, cái ca ngoài nó đủ cứng để chịu mà không bị méo. Còn bi loại tải nhẹ (68**,69**...) nếu lỗ không tròn mà cấn chút xíu thì phải xử lại cho đều, không thì ghép vào chạy nó sượng ngay (do ca ngoài mỏng quá không chịu được lực do cấn). Với bạc đạn người ta thường khuyến cáo lắp vòng trong chặt, vòng ngoài từ lỏng - trung gian không nên lắp (có độ dôi).

Con máy em mấy bữa chạy chính xác, boring chạy f cỡ 800mm/p trở xuống nó tròn vo (đo sai số không tròn dưới 0.02mm), lắp bạc đạn ok. Gần đây có vẻ cây vít me trục Y có bị rơ 1 chỗ nên tránh chỗ đó ra thì OK (vít me Y e sét kha khá nhưng em tận dụng thay bi dương vào chạy ok, sắp tới chắc phải thay thôi).

Móc lỗ thì e chọn chế độ boring của Inventor HSM, cẩn thận thì chừa lượng dư cỡ 0.05-0.1mm, boring xong đo lại 1 phát, rồi bù lại 1 lần nữa cho chắc ăn (làm 1 cái chương trình mới). Chương trình boring rất nhẹ, chạy khá nhanh nên cũng không tốn công mấy.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> vậy là ông Luyến này chưa phải người từng trãi rồi , có xài cái máy cùi bắp mới hiểu.
> 
> ---cái vụ phay âm mới vừa thì em có chút chút kinh nghiệm , thứ nhất thì con dao gá vào spindle runout quá trớn nên cái lổ tự nhiên nó to hơn do độ runout dao gây ra , thứ 2 có thể con dao me cắt quá bén , khi sấn vào mà khung máy yếu quá nên nó quẹo qua móc thêm 1 miếng thành ra cái lổ to thêm 1 xíu . 
> nào.


Vần thì em cũng này nói là khai âm mà nó ra đúng âm tức là máy chính xác á. Còn bác ấy bảo là khai âm phay ra lắp vừa thì chỉ có dao của bác ấy bị vẩy dẫn đến ra sản phẩm bị sai với bản vẽ thì bác ấy mới lắp được. Như vậy cũng chẳng sao do bác ấy quen máy bác ấy vẫn chạy ra sản phẩm chính xác.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

đó là chổ đó , máy bèo mà hiểu và có kinh nghiệm thì kiểu gì cũng ok , nhưng làm nhanh và hàng loạt chắc chết.

----------


## Ga con

Nếu máy rơ, không chính xác phần khung thì làm mấy món chính xác như lắp bạc đạn kiểu gì cũng không ổn, phải chơi boring head. Còn trục chính runout hoặc dao không chính xác thì có thể bù trừ bằng kinh nghiệm.

Nhiều cụ làm máy xong móc lỗ bạc đạn (không bù trừ dao) bỏ vào vừa ngay cứ nghĩ rằng máy rất chính xác rồi. Thực tế gia công lỗ thường to hơn do runout của spindle (nếu khung chính xác + dao chính xác), phải đo lại mới biết được. Như em ngày xưa cũng thế, móc lỗ xong bỏ lọt bạc đạn vào không rơ lắc thấy mở cờ trong bụng rồi. Từ hồi xài qua cái boringhead xịn mới biết, thả được như mình thì nó rơ đã hơn 0.02mm trở lên rồi, chưa kể lù xù do vết phay để lại nữa thì lỗ chắc cũng dương thêm vài %mm nữa.

Em phá thô HSM T = 20mm, Optimal load 1mm, F1500mm/p nó ra thế này

Chừa lượng dư 0.2-0.5mm boring 1 phát, F900mm, bước tiến xoắn ốc xuống 1mm/vòng cũng với con dao đó nó ra thế này



Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, QuyND, Tuấn

----------


## terminaterx300

kiểu này cbi có làn sóng sắm boring head của máy tay to bự trong 4rum oài, 

trước tay tuankieu bán cán bt30 bt40 liền boring head quá trùi, hàng big daishowa nhìn mà mê, giờ ko biết còn ko nữa, chắc cũng cbi xúc 1 mớ cbi làm dự ớn.

p/s theo cảm nhận thì máy phải thực sự chuẩn thì mới chạy đường tròn chính xác dc chứ ko là méo méo liền dù ko nhận ra, đóng bạc đạn cái ót tưởng ngon nhưng thực ra lỗ ovan. máy em chạy thì dùng collet xuỵn của tàu thì chính xác khoảng 2-3%. chứ còn hàng ngoài chợ bán em bỏ nguyên bộ rồi. gắn vào có khi đảo 6-7%

----------


## huuminhsh

bác tuấn móc ra cái lỗ bao nhiêu lắp bạc đạn kiểu j ạ?em lắc bạc toàn lắp chặt 2 vạch ko à  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Hi hi bi chừ em mới biết thêm cái vụ boring, trước em tưởng nó viết thiếu nét từ chữ bohren chứ  :Smile: 
Nhòm nó giống giống con dao flycutter của cụ Secondhand nhỉ, ưu điểm của nó so với dao gắn chíp thì nó hơn ở chỗ nào hả các cụ, còn vụ lắp cái lưỡi vào cho nó đúng đường kính cần khai thì làm thế nào ạ ? ở cái chuôi con dao của cụ Gà con nó có cái con ốc gì gì đấy có số, có phải để chỉnh ra vào không ạ ?

Em cũng chưa biết cách đo lỗ nữa, em có cái thước kẹp, em kẹp vào số nó nhảy linh tinh nên em chịu chết. Cụ nào dạy em món đo lỗ với ạ. Lão Biết tuốt cá con máy đểu của em mà phay cái bao thuốc, vuông góc dưới 10 vạch lão ấy mất chầu bia mà em chưa làm cách nào đo để đòi bia lão í được hu hu hu.

Nói cũng hơi buồn, chỗ em gia công chính xác kém lắm ạ, tiện lỗ lắp vòng bi cũng chưa bao giờ chính xác được đến 0,1 nên rất chóng hỏng vòng bi. Nhờ các cụ nói em mới biết dung sai để lắp vòng bi đấy ạ. Còn trước nay toàn lắp vào mà nó vào được, dốc nó không tuột là mừng lắm rồi. Chả đo bao giờ xem dung sai nó thế nào đâu ạ. Vì có đề dung sai thì cũng không làm được.

Em đo cái lỗ thấy nó nhảy lung tung khoảng 140mm gì đấy, em lắp thế này các bác xem giúp có ổn không ạ. Để hôm nào em phay tinh một phát xem nó dư lào, trứoc giờ em chưa phay tinh bao giờ cả ạ.

----------


## secondhand

Chời ơi! Gì mà +0.1 bỏ bi gì vào mà nó dính vậy bác Tuấn. Em ko làm mấy món chà bá như bác, chỉ làm lon con mấy món RC, vòng bi của em đk ngoài có 10mm thôi, nếu  móc lỗ đúng 10mm thì gõ gõ nó vô nhưng bi bị bốp bi vì vòng bi quá nhỏ, cái lổ phải 10.005mm tức chỉ có nửa vạch trên panme, còn lổ 10.01mm là ... lỏng le. Gối vitme vòng vi lớn hơn em chạy đúng kích thước bi ko có dung sai để lấy ra vô cho dễ, lấp chặt thì đk lổ dung sai - 0.01 - 0.02. Đo lỗ thì dùng panme đo trong mới chính xác bác Tuấn à, thước cập số chỉ lắc nhẹ cái nó nhảy từa lưa. 

Cái boring nó như bộ trượt man cá mini dùng vitme và và có vít khóa bên hông, vitme cũng có du xích là cái vòng số mà bác thấy đấy.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

Cái boring head chuyên dùng để móc lỗ chính xác mà cụ. Cái xịn nó như này còn cái của em là đồ đểu thôi.



Nó có ốc tinh chỉnh tăng đưa, cụ móc lỗ như nào thì trước tiên lắp dao vào chỉnh áng chừng càng gần càng tốt (nhỏ hơn nhé), móc 1 nhát xong đo rồi mới chỉnh lại chính xác móc tiếp.

Cụ đo e không xem từ đầu được (không biết cụ zero thước chưa), mà cụ lắc nhẹ nhẹ thôi, lắc quá nó mòn thước :Stick Out Tongue: . Có vẻ không ổn do nếu đúng cụ đo đều 139.92 thì lắp bạc không vào nổi đâu (cũng tùy các bạc nhưng em gặp kể cả bạc TQ đểu cũng không sai quá vài %mm).

Nếu phay đường tròn thì phải đo vài điểm mới được (ít nhất 2 đường gần vuông nhau, xong có thể thêm vào góc phần 4, đo càng nhiều càng tốt). Nếu lỗ tiện thì không cần đo nhiều do sai số không tròn trên máy tiện rất bé.

Thanks.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Củm ơn các cụ, để em đi kiếm bộ pan me đo trong phát, hì hì cái món boring này em nhìn thấy ở đâu đó rồi mà không hiểu nó dùng để làm gì hi hi  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Báo cáo các bác, em mới phát  hiện ra con máy CNC của em dùng làm máy hàn cũng rất là tốt ạ.

Hôm trước em gá cái cục sắt dài 500 vào cái ê tô, định khoan ở 2 đầu, run rủi thía lào em căn XY xong quên mất căn Z. Thế là khi bật máy cho chạy nó dúi cái đầu khoan xuống thẳng cục sắt, cái mũi khoan 5,2 xuyên vèo qua cục sắt với tốc độ F=2000, lút cán xong cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan nó dí thẳng vào cục sắt, quay tít và đỏ lừ mặc dù nước làm mát đang xối vào ạ.

Em nhanh tay đập cái nút e stop được thì cái đầu kẹp mũi khoan nó chảy toét ra rùi đông cứng thành một cục ạ, đúng là hàn ma sát rùi, chắc lắm các bác ạ, thành nguyên khối luôn hi hi  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

tớ không bảo trì con spindle đâu nhé , cậu phá ác quá.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thôi xong.... hẳn là hàn ma sát cao tốc rồi. Cụ Tuấn thử phát dính cứng ngắt ngay là giỏi như chiên gia luôn  :Smile: )

----------

